# Gathering of Witches 2015



## Saki.Girl

here is the first witch of the year 









got from oriental trading was a little surprised how small she really is I will take pics of her as soon as I get to the box from the move lol 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/short-hanging-witch-ft-a2-13576428.fltr?Ntt=witch


----------



## ichasiris

Oooh, sounds awesome. Would love to come to the party, but that's the same day I'm having mine! ;-) Keeheehee.


----------



## offmymeds

Cant wait to follow along Saki!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

I love witches.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am so excited about this theme


----------



## printersdevil

Cool theme! Saki, I have quite a few of those small witches like that. I will see if I can find the link to the guy on eBay that I bought two from last year. They were cheap!!!!

y ceiling in main room has exposed beams and we hang them from there.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Cool theme! Saki, I have quite a few of those small witches like that. I will see if I can find the link to the guy on eBay that I bought two from last year. They were cheap!!!!
> 
> y ceiling in main room has exposed beams and we hang them from there.


oh cool please do cause i paid way to much for that one lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

scored 16 new witches hats off ebay for 12.00 today 9 have hair attached the rest do not they will come in very handy for sure


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki I cannot wait to see your amazing work and talent used on this theme.


----------



## a_granger

I'm such a fan of classic Halloween icons none more so that the witch! Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## booswife02

Ooo so excited for this theme Saki. It's going to be awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

painted up this sign just got it finished


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love it!!!!

But u suck, cause now u, Printersdevil, a_granger, Hilda, StacyN and everyone else have me wanting to do a witch theme lol. Not this year, but I do see me doing it in the future, maybe as an ongoing theme (after my Harry Potter theme next year)


----------



## Hilda

pumpkinpie said:


> Love it!!!!
> 
> But u suck, cause now u, Printersdevil, a_granger, Hilda, StacyN and everyone else have me wanting to do a witch theme.


(whispering) dooooo eeeeeeet!!!! You know you want to. (cackling)


----------



## shadowwalker

Excited to follow this. 

Are you having two parties or just the Haunted Hotel one at your friend's home? I can totally see you hosting a black hat society or witches tea party just for the girls with your new set up. 

Wonder if your new location will bring lots of TOTs. I know I've read where in your old location you didn't get TOTs. With your porch decked out with witches it should bring quite the crowd!


----------



## printersdevil

Pumpkinpie, go for it! They are so much fun! I am getting rid of most everything except my witches an fortune tellers. The Harry Potter theme would be a good time to move that direction. I am doing the Conjurer's Consortium this year. It got canceled last year. I will have witches, wizards, fortune teller, sorceresses, etc. I definitely want to expand and have some Potteresque things and display too. I am a Potterhead. All things magic and in that realm.

Lady Sherry made a voodoo kit and now I want a Voodoo Witch and even a Shadowwalker.


----------



## booswife02

I feel like witches are classic. The ideal Halloween theme. It will never go out of style. So it's safe to invest in witch props. And a plus, lots of witch props are easy and pretty inexpensive.


----------



## BlueFrog

Goya created some amazing witch paintings including my favorite, the Witches' Sabbath (1798):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witches'_Sabbath_(Goya,_1798)


----------



## shadowwalker

printersdevil said:


> Lady Sherry made a voodoo kit and now I want a Voodoo Witch and even a Shadowwalker.


Aww. You want me?


----------



## Saki.Girl

shadowwalker said:


> Excited to follow this.
> 
> Are you having two parties or just the Haunted Hotel one at your friend's home? I can totally see you hosting a black hat society or witches tea party just for the girls with your new set up.
> 
> Wonder if your new location will bring lots of TOTs. I know I've read where in your old location you didn't get TOTs. With your porch decked out with witches it should bring quite the crowd!


yep i am doing the haunted hotel at friends house on Halloween 
and then i am doing the gathering of witches at my house and celebrating my bday which is oct 17th and doing it Halloween style  
ya not sure if i will get anymore cause i actual moved just right down the road from my other place LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> Goya created some amazing witch paintings including my favorite, the Witches' Sabbath (1798):
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witches'_Sabbath_(Goya,_1798)


oh now that is cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

my son and his girlfriend got us a house warming gift omg it will work perfect for my theme too its a wax skull burner and the eyes light up when its on. will look great tucked on a table with potions


----------



## Saki.Girl

i have some broom ideas brewing in my head now to see if i can make them work and turn out.


----------



## BlueFrog

Saki.Girl, prints of Goya's paintings and engravings are readily available on sites like AllPosters and evilBay, should you wish to use any to add ambience. When I moved to my new place I wanted to decorate the walls exclusively in prints of witches; alas, not enough wall space to realize my vision. 

If the party is adults-only, you might want to investigate Goya's "Pretty Teacher" and "Witches' Kitchen," as well as Falero's stunning "Witches Going to Their Sabbath" and "The Witches' Sabbath." They're really not that scandalous but parents might object to their wee ones seeing them.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> Saki.Girl, prints of Goya's paintings and engravings are readily available on sites like AllPosters and evilBay, should you wish to use any to add ambience. When I moved to my new place I wanted to decorate the walls exclusively in prints of witches; alas, not enough wall space to realize my vision.
> 
> If the party is adults-only, you might want to investigate Goya's "Pretty Teacher" and "Witches' Kitchen," as well as Falero's stunning "Witches Going to Their Sabbath" and "The Witches' Sabbath." They're really not that scandalous but parents might object to their wee ones seeing them.


cool i will have to go check them out  yep party is adults only party


----------



## BlueFrog

Since I'm neck-deep in dead things at the moment: have you given any thought to familiars? There are some unusual ones that might make great conversation pieces. This page has some good introductory info:

http://www.pantheon.org/areas/featured/witchcraft/chapter-7.html


----------



## printersdevil

LOL, don't know what made me type that---I meant Skinwalker.


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm glad you said that, printersdevil, as I was about to start researching shadowwalkers as some kind of witch lore with which I was unfamiliar!


----------



## printersdevil

saki, I just read your post about Hansel and Gretel. You definitely need to have them since you have a brick over in the backyard. Yu need to find another of those cool kid playhouses and make it intothe witch's cottage and have kids in a cage. LOL or feet hanging out of the oven.

Love your skull!


----------



## Saki.Girl

These items will be grateful for haunt some make overs and they will be perfect


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> saki, I just read your post about Hansel and Gretel. You definitely need to have them since you have a brick over in the backyard. Yu need to find another of those cool kid playhouses and make it intothe witch's cottage and have kids in a cage. LOL or feet hanging out of the oven.
> 
> 
> Love your skull!


haha what funny is I spaced about my oven haha your right they would be great out there


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Love the theme


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> painted up this sign just got it finished


Another Great start to an awesome Theme cannot wait to see it.....Come on Halloween.LOL


----------



## BlueFrog

Thank you, Saki.Girl, for bestowing the blessings of the witches upon me. I have been hunting for a sort-of affordable one of these for *years* and this one turned up at a secondhand shop today. I'm still a little light-headed from what I shelled out, but I know it's worth much more. It's large enough that if my family discovers it, they can boil my dismembered remains inside...


----------



## matrixmom

don't forget this thread for tons of ideas: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/119529-year-witch.html?highlight=ghost+town

and don't forget: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/122130-ghosttown-halloween-2012-a.html?highlight=


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bluefrog omg what a find I am so jealous.


----------



## Saki.Girl

So items that will be useful for Halloween that the previous owner left .
he left this big black box it opens up so great for storage and then a display for Halloween . 








There is these big screens in garage in rafters have babo in center I will take pics when pull done but they will be perfect for back setting or maybe my witch hut. Lol


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> here is the first witch of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got from oriental trading was a little surprised how small she really is I will take pics of her as soon as I get to the box from the move lol
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/short-hanging-witch-ft-a2-13576428.fltr?Ntt=witch


I'm glad you spoke about her size. I was willing to purchase her, but I will pass now.


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I'm glad you spoke about her size. I was willing to purchase her, but I will pass now.


ya i was thinking she was life size but she is not i will post pics of her as soon as i find the box


----------



## printersdevil

BlueFrog, that is great. I love it.

I have found that you really have to be very careful on those hanging witches. They often describe them as 4 or 5 foot and that is misleading since it is just whispy material.

MatrixMom,thanks for posting links to those. I just went through them again. Great witchy ideas there!!!!

By the way Walmart.com has two witch t=shirts that you can order. They are pretty cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks for posting have not had a chance to look Thur it all but love what I have seen so far. 


matrixmom said:


> don't forget this thread for tons of ideas: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/119529-year-witch.html?highlight=ghost+town
> 
> and don't forget: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/122130-ghosttown-halloween-2012-a.html?highlight=


----------



## jdubbya

Seems I deleted some of my pics from the witch thread of 2012. Here are a few of our hags
































































We had a lot of fun detailing this scene; lots of bats, skulls, rats, snakes,vultures. Each witch had her own headstone with the method she was put to death and the year. Can't wait to do it again in a year or two.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Very cool thank u so much for sharing . Those are some wicked looking witches love them . It's all amazing


----------



## Saki.Girl

so when we moved i brought my pond with me hubby is like i dont want to dig a hole but after seeing that someone used a pond and dry ice haha i think the hole will be dug now where to put it lol


----------



## BlueFrog

*matrixmom*, thanks for posting the links to those other threads. I hadn't seen them before and they are indeed full of great ideas.

*jdubbya*, LOVE your witches! 

___________________________

Out of curiosity, am I the only one who portrays witches as being beautiful? Does anyone do male witches? 

___________________________

*Saki.Girl*, darn you to heck for making me swing back toward doing "The Ways of Magic" as my theme this year instead of the sorta kinda thinking about finally getting "Four Funerals and a Wedding" done


----------



## booswife02

Blue Frog I'm a beautiful witch kind of girl. I also like the traditional witch, green face, wart nose, grey hair but not scary. I have small kids so I can't do the hag witches. (Although I like seeing everyone else's) I'm the same with my vampires. I love the pretty ones not the demon faced vamps.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya bluefrog I can't wait to see your ways of magic 

I like both kinds beautiful and unique witches


----------



## Saki.Girl

I just ordered this mask to create one of my witches 
She will look perfect in the woods area


----------



## BlueFrog

Out of curiosity, does anyone know when green skin became traditional for witches? Was it Wizard of Oz or earlier? I ask because I know in turn-of-the century postcards I've seen, the witches all seem to have been young, beautiful girls. Earlier depictions I've seen were usually hags and crones, but with skin colors that all ranged within realistic human flesh tones rather than green. Just curious. I have as much love for green hags as I do for vibrant young Art Nouveau girls. I'll take images of female empowerment in any guise they present themselves. 

Saki.Girl, great choice of mask for a forest witch. And this is me absolutely, positively not committing to any theme this year because doing so will be sure to jinx it.... but I *do* have some great ideas for The Ways of Magic.  I also have a large line-up of taxidermy and faux taxidermy projects for familiars and pets, so we'll see 

One idea that I want to do down the road - definitely won't happen this year - is portraying the Three Fates as Maiden, Mother, and Crone witches. (I even have a coulple of "parts" Victorian spinning wheels that should make one whole unit). I'm putting that concept out there in case someone wants to run with it.


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog said:


> And this is me absolutely, positively not committing to any theme this year because doing so will be sure to jinx it.....


BlueFrog, sometimes you just crack me up. For gosh sakes, though, I agree. Do not do a thing to jinx it this year!!

Cool witch mask.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Cool mask saki I always thought witches were depicted with green skin because of illness or affect from being around their "potions". In the original Wizard of Oz book, the witch was described with like a sickly yellow skin, so they might have given her green skin to pop more in the technicolor.


----------



## printersdevil

I just love them all!!

Great mask, saki. She is very woodsy looking.

BlueFrog, great theme ideas.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know when green skin became traditional for witches? Was it Wizard of Oz or earlier? I ask because I know in turn-of-the century postcards I've seen, the witches all seem to have been young, beautiful girls. Earlier depictions I've seen were usually hags and crones, but with skin colors that all ranged within realistic human flesh tones rather than green. Just curious. I have as much love for green hags as I do for vibrant young Art Nouveau girls. I'll take images of female empowerment in any guise they present themselves.
> 
> Saki.Girl, great choice of mask for a forest witch. And this is me absolutely, positively not committing to any theme this year because doing so will be sure to jinx it.... but I *do* have some great ideas for The Ways of Magic.  I also have a large line-up of taxidermy and faux taxidermy projects for familiars and pets, so we'll see
> 
> One idea that I want to do down the road - definitely won't happen this year - is portraying the Three Fates as Maiden, Mother, and Crone witches. (I even have a coulple of "parts" Victorian spinning wheels that should make one whole unit). I'm putting that concept out there in case someone wants to run with it.


yes no jinxing cause I want to so see your creativity flow big time this year


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh man I want one of these for my yard how cool


----------



## a_granger

wow that would be fantastic to build saki. I hope you give it a try, it would be a wonderful witches hut.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

I'm still looking for a mask to redo my witch with. Just can't decide. Trying to keep it in the $40 range and as realistic "Old Hag" style as I can.


----------



## BlueFrog

Does anyone know any artists who make high quality witch hats? The woman in the photo who is posing with my rat bought hers at our local-ish RenFaire but I have completely struck out on finding anything equivalent. 

Also: I hesitate even to mention this because my life is so unpredictable, but between now and the big day I will probably be parting with a bunch of commercially made witch hats. I know I have a Christmas wreath box full of them, and although I purged a lot last fall there are probably more I'd be willing to part with on a "pay for shipping, get free hat(s)" basis to forum members. If you might be interested and can be patient, PM me with what you're looking for and I'll keep an eye out when the time comes.


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog. That hat is really nice. But, I love your rat. Just look at that face! 

I miss our little Rusty the rat, my daughter's rescue rat who was in our family for 4 years. He was the nicest, smartest, and cleanest pet ever.


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm a rat rescuer - shelters primarily - and get in all kinds of awesome pet rats. Russ, the boy in the photo, was a particularly wonderful example. He came directly from an owner whose husband was severely allergic, and I saw him so I know that was true. She had tried every shelter in the area and was faced with euthanizing him and his brother until she found me at the last possible moment. When Russ arrived, he was three times the weight he should have been from all the treats she stuffed him with. She was killing him with love, but I see so much of the other end of the spectrum that it was almost a relief. I slimmed him down and then he became one of my ambassador rats, hence his visit to the photo shoot. As you can see in this candid photo, he was still way overweight but believe it or not, still a lot thinner than when he arrived. I liked to joke that he was in shape, because round is a shape.


----------



## Saki.Girl

now that is one big rat dang but i have to say he looks like a cutie


----------



## Saki.Girl

Nightfisher said:


> I'm still looking for a mask to redo my witch with. Just can't decide. Trying to keep it in the $40 range and as realistic "Old Hag" style as I can.


ya i was looking at 4 mask today and well one for now is all i should buy if i dont want hubby to kill me lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> Does anyone know any artists who make high quality witch hats? The woman in the photo who is posing with my rat bought hers at our local-ish RenFaire but I have completely struck out on finding anything equivalent.
> 
> Also: I hesitate even to mention this because my life is so unpredictable, but between now and the big day I will probably be parting with a bunch of commercially made witch hats. I know I have a Christmas wreath box full of them, and although I purged a lot last fall there are probably more I'd be willing to part with on a "pay for shipping, get free hat(s)" basis to forum members. If you might be interested and can be patient, PM me with what you're looking for and I'll keep an eye out when the time comes.


her witch hat is great looking we dont have anyone around here that makes them but if i come across some i will for sure let you know


----------



## Saki.Girl

a_granger said:


> wow that would be fantastic to build saki. I hope you give it a try, it would be a wonderful witches hut.


ya i am going to look into seeing what i can do. and of course can i find where i wound that on internet no lol i have trees that size in my front yard even


----------



## BlueFrog

Saki.Girl said:


> now that is one big rat dang but i have to say he looks like a cutie


He was an absolutely sweetheart. I rarely change a rat's name but in his case, he just wasn't a Bieber. I went with a nod to Princess Bride and called him Russ - for Rodent of Unusual (Super) Size.


----------



## a_granger

Ooooo too cute. I Had one as a pet years ago, they are one of the easiest and nicest small pet I ever had. And what wonderful personalities!


----------



## a_granger

BlueFrog said:


> Does anyone know any artists who make high quality witch hats? The woman in the photo who is posing with my rat bought hers at our local-ish RenFaire but I have completely struck out on finding anything equivalent.
> 
> Also: I hesitate even to mention this because my life is so unpredictable, but between now and the big day I will probably be parting with a bunch of commercially made witch hats. I know I have a Christmas wreath box full of them, and although I purged a lot last fall there are probably more I'd be willing to part with on a "pay for shipping, get free hat(s)" basis to forum members. If you might be interested and can be patient, PM me with what you're looking for and I'll keep an eye out when the time comes.


I had the same trouble this year, and ended up altering a store bought one. I used pipe cleaners inside for structure so I could give it a nice bent shape then added fabric and flowers to the brim of mine. I bet the same technique could be used to add the faux fur to the brim for one like this and the velvet strips sown in a spiral up to the point. I may have to try that!


----------



## Saki.Girl

You might try etsy for a witch hat bluefrog


----------



## bethene

bluefrog, your rat is adorable! ! So happy that they are with you now to love them!


----------



## bethene

have you guys ever tried making prop heads your self instead of using masks? a Styrofoam head,celluclay and some paper clay,a good sealer and you have a one of a kind prop ! some good tutorials by Lauriebeast.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I want to give this a try I never have tried it . This summer when warm out I want to . Did you make hands out of same stuff ?


bethene said:


> have you guys ever tried making prop heads your self instead of using masks? a Styrofoam head,celluclay and some paper clay,a good sealer and you have a one of a kind prop ! some good tutorials by Lauriebeast.


----------



## bethene

I have tried to make hands,but never liked how they turned out. I found a new tutorial on pinterest,so we will see !
I make my props in the house,mostly right at the kitchen table! LOL!


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> I have tried to make hands,but never liked how they turned out. I found a new tutorial on pinterest,so we will see !
> I make my props in the house,mostly right at the kitchen table! LOL!


LOL I would but I am pretty sure my hubby would go um you know have a Halloween garage get your butt out there lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> I have tried to make hands,but never liked how they turned out. I found a new tutorial on pinterest,so we will see !
> I make my props in the house,mostly right at the kitchen table! LOL!


I did find this one thought might be cool to try 
http://halloweenalliance.com/howto/yard-haunters/creating-monster-hands.htm


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up this bag of corn I know I will be able to use in my witch lair


----------



## DarkhavenManor

jdubbya said:


> Seems I deleted some of my pics from the witch thread of 2012. Here are a few of our hags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lot of fun detailing this scene; lots of bats, skulls, rats, snakes,vultures. Each witch had her own headstone with the method she was put to death and the year. Can't wait to do it again in a year or two.


These ladies are awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

just ordered this love it and will work great its a Vulture Skull hat not sure if i will have a witch wear it or maybe it will be for me


----------



## Phantasm

I LOVE the vulture skull hat! It is too cool!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Phantasm said:


> I LOVE the vulture skull hat! It is too cool!


Thank you me too mow if I could find a wicked vulture prop


----------



## BlueFrog

Saki.Girl, I was so disappointed by every Halloween-oriented vulture prop that I finally decided to make my own using a real black Australian swan and a cast turkey vulture head. I don't necessarily recommend the full taxidermy treatment (even I am getting cold feet!) but I thought this was a good opportunity to show off the one death cast vulture head on the market of which I am aware. Most artificial bird heads sold for taxidermy are the understructure and designed to have the skin and feathers put on top. This one happens to be the rare exception in the form of a casting of the skin, and even comes with eyes pre-installed. The man who makes them, Tony Finazzo, truly is a professional to work with as well as being a world-class bird taxidermist.

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php?topic=269825.0

Tony Finazzo's web site seems to be acting up a bit. Here is the main page:

http://www.finazducks.com/

Here is the price list which for some reason doesn't link to the main page (perhaps under revision)? The turkey vulture head is not listed but if you email him and ask, it is available. I paid $17.50 plus shipping for mine not too terribly long ago:

http://www.finazducks.com/alphaprices.html

As you can see, he also has many other bird heads for common haunt species, like various crows and ravens, but these are all the understructure type mentioned above. I should have some somewhere and can show people if the photo links aren't working.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bluefrog ya would be cool if I could build my own I may have to try


----------



## Saki.Girl

Have another witch coming


----------



## Saki.Girl

just ordered Matilda Animated Witch hope she is as good as the vids of her


----------



## Saki.Girl

also ordered this hope the reviews it has do it justest.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool buys, saki. I love both the witches. I decided I need to slow down. I am just out of space. The big girls have to be stored inside because of our extreme heat and I have no place to put them. Nice vulture, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I want to order the snow white witch and the soul keeper witch but have to wait for a bit on that one


----------



## booswife02

I love Matilda, she's on my want list also. I want the spell speaking witch. I just got two from eBay. I'll try to post pics. They haven't arrived yet


----------



## booswife02

K, here's my eBay witches. One was $70 and the other was $90. I'm only going to get one more and I'd prefer the spell speaking witch but she's $200 so I'm not sure. My Sanderson sisters will be on the porch and my witches in the yard around a cauldron


----------



## doto

I'm quite fond of the skull shrinker witch. She was one of the first props I bought when I started in 2009.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love everyones witches now i am going to have to look for them


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> K, here's my eBay witches. One was $70 and the other was $90. I'm only going to get one more and I'd prefer the spell speaking witch but she's $200 so I'm not sure. My Sanderson sisters will be on the porch and my witches in the yard around a cauldron
> View attachment 234523
> 
> View attachment 234524


they will look fantastic for sure i found Matildaon amazon for only 106.00 which was surprising they are usually more


----------



## Saki.Girl

i really want the snow white witch i think i am going to pull the trigger and get her


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I bought the Witch of Stolen souls from Spirit. She is amazing looking. Worth the money, for sure.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I liked her too was a toss up but snow I think may have it lol will see giving it a couple days before I do 


TheHalloweenKing said:


> I bought the Witch of Stolen souls from Spirit. She is amazing looking. Worth the money, for sure.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I really wanted the Gemmy Cauldron witch for the wife, but wasn't going to pay the 489.00 on EBay and I can't find her any place else.


----------



## printersdevil

saki, I love what you have bought. I passed on the purple one (as you know) from RCIAG and am sick that I did. All I could think about was where would I store her. In our Texas heat, I can't leave them out in the shed and I am at capacity in the house. I will be kicking myself over this loss for a long time.

Halloween King, the Stolen Souls witch is awesome! I feel in love with her at Spirit.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> saki, I love what you have bought. I passed on the purple one (as you know) from RCIAG and am sick that I did. All I could think about was where would I store her. In our Texas heat, I can't leave them out in the shed and I am at capacity in the house. I will be kicking myself over this loss for a long time.
> 
> Halloween King, the Stolen Souls witch is awesome! I feel in love with her at Spirit.


The Witch of Stolen souls looks great. We are excited to put her up and start our witch theme this year. The lantern that she comes with, is so cool.


----------



## printersdevil

Check these out. Only 5 foot, but not a bad price even with shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181626220715


----------



## Saki.Girl

I see they were store models I wanted one of them she was at homedepot Humm should I buy one Humm 
I


printersdevil said:


> Check these out. Only 5 foot, but not a bad price even with shipping.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181626220715


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Whoa Saki your really on roll. I know this will be awesome!!!!!!! I am really excited to see this one develop. ?


----------



## Saki.Girl

I see they were store models I wanted one of them she was at homedepot Humm should I buy one Humm 
I


printersdevil said:


> Check these out. Only 5 foot, but not a bad price even with shipping.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181626220715


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> I see they were store models I wanted one of them she was at homedepot Humm should I buy one Humm
> I


Doooo eeeetttttttt!


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Doooo eeeetttttttt!


shipping to me is almost 30.00 l0l


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i just bought her whoot now i have here and the oz witch too now even more excited about my witch gathering. 
now that feeling better can start to work on props

next year theme i think may be dark snow white and the 7 dwarfs


----------



## Saki.Girl

The Halloween Lady said:


> Whoa Saki your really on roll. I know this will be awesome!!!!!!! I am really excited to see this one develop. ?


thank you i hope to pull off something fantastic this year or give it a hell of a try anyway


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> thank you i hope to pull off something fantastic this year or give it a hell of a try anyway


We can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## booswife02

I got one Saki, I thought for 30 something dollars I couldn't pass it up. If I don't care for her my sister would love her so it won't be a waste of money for me.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LOL am i the only one shorter then most of there witches lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> I got one Saki, I thought for 30 something dollars I couldn't pass it up. If I don't care for her my sister would love her so it won't be a waste of money for me.


very cool she has a great voice you will love her. i was going to go for it too but then spent 190 on the snow white witch and thought ya better stop now


----------



## booswife02

Ok my witches came in. I'm posting in case you guys are interested in them. They are both still available on eBay. The first one was the most expensive $90 total including shipping I personally think she was way over priced. I don't feel like she's worth $90. She is on a rolling motor so she can move around. Her eyes flash red. She's 5 ft tall but seems so small. Her head is smaller than regular size. I love her hands though. She talks also. She's made by Tekky and is originally from oriental trading company which wasn't mentioned online and I asked the seller. I believe I will paint her face a little darker and color in some of her wrinkles.


----------



## booswife02

The second one was $56 plus tax. So around $70 and I really love her. Totally worth the $ she doesn't have a name or manufacturer on her box. I don't like that she has skeleton hands and she will need a lot more fabric in her dress. She's see through but I love her face and hat. She's tall. I'm 5'3 and she's a head taller than me. Plus her hat. Super happy with her.


----------



## booswife02

Oops double post
Anyway, I was going to send the shorter one to my sister but I think they look pretty good together. I'll add some paint and more fabric and they will be great. Now I just need the spell speaking witch. Oh and I got the cheap one from eBay that Printer posted.


----------



## Saki.Girl

omg i love the 2 witch also she looks fantastic and totally worth what you paid i think i might have to add her to my ebay want list i really like her face two. 
both witches do look great together that you have though.


----------



## booswife02

I'm really happy with them, they will be great with some fog and green spot lights it's funny though look back to page 9 or so. Neither of them look like how they are pictured


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> I'm really happy with them, they will be great with some fog and green spot lights it's funny though look back to page 9 or so. Neither of them look like how they are pictured


omg no they do not wow they are so much better in person. 

ok i just found a witch i so badly want but hubby will kill me if i get another one right now time to get some stuff on my esty store so i can maybe make money and he then will not care


----------



## booswife02

Ooo sounds interesting! I actually sold some stuff on eBay and had paypal credited so I could buy my two witches and my Winifred clothes. Gotta find more stuff to sell also.


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Ooo sounds interesting! I actually sold some stuff on eBay and had paypal credited so I could buy my two witches and my Winifred clothes. Gotta find more stuff to sell also.


i have never had great luck on ebay only sold 2 times lol maybe i should try lol i need to sell 180 worth of stuff lol so hubby dose not have my head lol


----------



## printersdevil

That is why I bowed out of the purple witch from RCIAG and have been kicking myself about it. So, I am on the hunt for another witch. zThere are so many on eBay right now.

I found several that I think I like, but it is so hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## Saki.Girl

this might make a good white witch she is cool looking 

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8024773/107100/volatile-violets-head


----------



## Saki.Girl

i have the best hubby whoot i just bought the Witch of Stolen Souls our anniversary is feb 2 he said buy it happy anniversary 
i saw it on ebay new in box for 169 free shipping so excited


----------



## printersdevil

I saw her at that price earlier and was shocked! Great buy.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I saw her at that price earlier and was shocked! Great buy.


ya me to i stumbled across her when looking for booswife witches and was like no way have to have


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> i have the best hubby whoot i just bought the Witch of Stolen Souls our anniversary is feb 2 he said buy it happy anniversary
> i saw it on ebay new in box for 169 free shipping so excited
> View attachment 234743


Best witch ever! You will be happy with her.


----------



## Deadna

booswife02 said:


> Ok my witches came in. I'm posting in case you guys are interested in them. They are both still available on eBay. The first one was the most expensive $90 total including shipping I personally think she was way over priced. I don't feel like she's worth $90. She is on a rolling motor so she can move around. Her eyes flash red. She's 5 ft tall but seems so small. Her head is smaller than regular size. I love her hands though. She talks also. She's made by Tekky and is originally from oriental trading company which wasn't mentioned online and I asked the seller. I believe I will paint her face a little darker and color in some of her wrinkles.
> View attachment 234705
> 
> View attachment 234706
> 
> View attachment 234707
> 
> View attachment 234708


I have this witch and she works great and was a good fright when the kids walked up close to the potion table and she went off. Her cackeling would then set off the magic brooms and vacuum.
Walmart.com had them clearanced a few years ago so they may still carry them each year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have all my witches now to start creating all the props I want to go with them


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked up some things today 
this basket will go with my oz witch 









picked up this cool wood bowl for my snow white witch and her apples she will have 
some cool candles all the red ones are tied together 
also got some great burgandy ones for a aulter
a very cool hanging white glass thing that a little bit of dry ice in will look wicked cool



















and this wicked tumbstone


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> ok picked up some things today
> this basket will go with my oz witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up this cool wood bowl for my snow white witch and her apples she will have
> some cool candles all the red ones are tied together
> also got some great burgandy ones for a aulter
> a very cool hanging white glass thing that a little bit of dry ice in will look wicked cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this wicked tumbstone



You just find all the good stuff!


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> You just find all the good stuff!


Aww thanks had been a while since I hit a good score like that


----------



## booswife02

I think you made perfect choices with your witches. It's going to look great.


----------



## Saki.Girl

so excited my reaper sent me this it will go fantastic in my haunt thank you reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl

Just won this Toad lamp I think he will fit great


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok excited my first witch I bought Flys in today whoot


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

We can't wait to see all your witches!


----------



## BlueFrog

Saki.Girl said:


> Just won this Toad lamp I think he will fit great


I love the toad lamp! I've seen a turtle lamp in that style but never the anuran. Please tell me he's available to order somewhere and I won't have to stalk evilBay to find one. (You mentioned "win" so I assume you bought him at auction).


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> I love the toad lamp! I've seen a turtle lamp in that style but never the anuran. Please tell me he's available to order somewhere and I won't have to stalk evilBay to find one. (You mentioned "win" so I assume you bought him at auction).


i got him on evil bay lol i won him for 15.00 and 12 shipping 
the other one i have seen on buy it now they wanted way to much 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Artistic-Li...750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3b2ea2e6


----------



## Saki.Girl

Made this sign today. 
I ride sports bikes and so do a lot of my friends


----------



## bethene

love the frog lamp Saki!! and your sign is great!


----------



## a_granger

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 234819
> 
> Just won this Toad lamp I think he will fit great


LOVE the toad!!!! What a great find and congrats on winning him!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks guys I can't wait to see the frog in person  I got this cloth for one of the witch seance I have desided each which will have its own little set up.


----------



## printersdevil

Very cool, saki. Love the toad and the scarf. I am so excited about your theme and LOVE your witches.

I have a witch out for delivery today and I can't wait. Hurry Fed Ex.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Very cool, saki. Love the toad and the scarf. I am so excited about your theme and LOVE your witches.
> 
> I have a witch out for delivery today and I can't wait. Hurry Fed Ex.


oh me to witch and a vulture are out for delivery today another one on wednsday and tursday and Monday whoot

I have to share so I was spouse to get a witch yesterday and the ups guys stopped then drove off well I wrote the wrong address omg I was like no way well got address corrected so will be here today .


----------



## Saki.Girl

been brain storming today so the oz witch I want her a flying monkey the giant sand glass which I am going to make and want to make a huge crystal ball that will have the ruby slippers in . 

I am thinking for my soul keeper witch maybe have a hanzle and gretal in the scene with her too. 

snow white witch well of course apples have not totally brain stormed this one out 

then I have the Shrinker Witch and might do a voodoo swamp theme with this 

and then I have my Matilda Animated Witch no thought to what I will do with her scene


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG my vulture came today and i love it !!!! it is even better in person i put a bottle of wine next to it to show how big it is .


----------



## Saki.Girl

a few close ups omg i want another one now


----------



## a_granger

Oh great vulture! Love that it's guarding a bottle of wine in one of those pics! haha!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

The first of 4 witches came love it


----------



## booswife02

Saki that vulture is huge! Love your witch!


----------



## booswife02

I'm watching Salem on Netflix for inspiration. I watched the first few episodes on tv and didn't care for it but I have to say I should have stuck it out. It's pretty good now that I'm into it. Lots of inspiration.


----------



## printersdevil

I didn't like Salem at first last year. Then I missed the last one or two. I need to look it up and catch the final two before the new season starts. booswife did you get the bobble head witch that I posted about for cheap last week? Mine came in today. I have only opened the box and love her face. Gotta check her out tomorrow.


----------



## booswife02

Mine didn't come in yet. Post pics if you can


----------



## Saki.Girl

Yes post pics of the witch her voice is awsome . Proble kick my butt for not getting one but have to chill for a bit lol I will keep in my favorites and see if can get one later


----------



## Saki.Girl

a_granger said:


> Oh great vulture! Love that it's
> guarding a bottle of wine in one of those pics! haha!!


Lol I ordered a second one I liked it so much


----------



## Saki.Girl

I think to add to my witches I am going to also do a witch that is back from the dead from salem witch trials


----------



## booswife02

Great idea Saki


----------



## booswife02

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ic-salem-witch-adult-md/
I thought this costume would be great for a prop


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ic-salem-witch-adult-md/
> I thought this costume would be great for a prop


oh that is a good one cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok witch number 2 flew in today she is huge lol total dig her .


----------



## Saki.Girl

Face close up


----------



## printersdevil

She is great. I am sill struggling with the one I bought. There are no instructons (I even sent a message to the seller, who said he did not have any instructions and that they were "difficult" to put together. It has a metal frame and I messed with it for a while and then gave up. Will have to wait until hubby is feeling better to help me. Sheesh it should be simple, but some of the metal poles don't have letters on them and I can't get it right.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> She is great. I am sill struggling with the one I bought. There are no instructons (I even sent a message to the seller, who said he did not have any instructions and that they were "difficult" to put together. It has a metal frame and I messed with it for a while and then gave up. Will have to wait until hubby is feeling better to help me. Sheesh it should be simple, but some of the metal poles don't have letters on them and I can't get it right.


did you figuer her out ?


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok witch 3 flew in today love her 










three of them together number 4 shows tomorrow


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> She is great. I am sill struggling with the one I bought. There are no instructons (I even sent a message to the seller, who said he did not have any instructions and that they were "difficult" to put together. It has a metal frame and I messed with it for a while and then gave up. Will have to wait until hubby is feeling better to help me. Sheesh it should be simple, but some of the metal poles don't have letters on them and I can't get it right.


PD, we got her too. Let me know what you need help with. I put her together a few days ago. They didn't send instructions with ours either, but everything works right and I love her voice.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki, can't wait until the witch of Stolen souls is in that coven. 

-Halloween King & Halloween wifey


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Saki, can't wait until the witch of Stolen souls is in that coven.
> 
> -Halloween King & Halloween wifey


should be friday whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> PD, we got her too. Let me know what you need help with. I put her together a few days ago. They didn't send instructions with ours either, but everything works right and I love her voice.


her vocie is the best i need to just buy one lol


----------



## printersdevil

TheHalloweenKing, if you have her still put together could you take a pic and post for me? I would also love to see the way the stand goes together. Mine has letters on some, but there seems no rhyme of reason to them since it skips around. The wire spiral on the witch's head also has me puzzled due to the angle. If I will just be patient, I know my hubby can put her together. He is so sick though. Went to doc on Monday for a regular visit and was sick. They gave him prescription cough med and nose spray. He does have asthma and has been doing breathing treatments all week, but tonight he is worse. I am taking him to Urgent Care tomorrow. I am afraid of this going to pneumonia on him. I had that happen a couple of years ago and ended up in ICU. So, I either wait or figure this out.

I am so used to these things just popping together. This one has all those little plug in that I guess go with the voice activation and the mouth movement. Can't wait to see her together. She looks pretty good for the price.

Love all of your witches, saki. Wow, we could have one HUGE witch party if we all lived closer. lol


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> TheHalloweenKing, if you have her still put together could you take a pic and post for me? I would also love to see the way the stand goes together. Mine has letters on some, but there seems no rhyme of reason to them since it skips around. The wire spiral on the witch's head also has me puzzled due to the angle. If I will just be patient, I know my hubby can put her together. He is so sick though. Went to doc on Monday for a regular visit and was sick. They gave him prescription cough med and nose spray. He does have asthma and has been doing breathing treatments all week, but tonight he is worse. I am taking him to Urgent Care tomorrow. I am afraid of this going to pneumonia on him. I had that happen a couple of years ago and ended up in ICU. So, I either wait or figure this out.
> 
> I am so used to these things just popping together. This one has all those little plug in that I guess go with the voice activation and the mouth movement. Can't wait to see her together. She looks pretty good for the price.
> 
> Love all of your witches, saki. Wow, we could have one HUGE witch party if we all lived closer. lol



We took her apart already, but the metal spiral on the bottom of her head sticks into the metal set with the single piece sticking out of it. If that makes sense. Inside her neck, there are two connectors. A & B. The connectors from inside her head connect to those, just plug them in. We had to dig down in her neck some, to find them.

For the very bottom part of her, the smallest pieces go in the middle of the front of the back. They slide together and they connect on each side to the larger pieces.

I know this is probably confusing. I'll take photos tomorrow and post for you, in this thread, if it's alright with Saki.

I will send healing vibes to your husband. Winter is so bad with everything. My wife is getting over her sickness, and still struggles at times.

We'll get you up and running tomorrow.


----------



## BlueFrog

If I were going to theme my display with witches and magic and stuff, this $1.50 thrift store broom might look nice, don't you think?


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> If I were going to theme my display with witches and magic and stuff, this $1.50 thrift store broom might look nice, don't you think?


Love the bromide I have my eye on to try to find some that's color


----------



## printersdevil

Cool broom. They are hard to find. I need to try to make some I guess.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got this wicked very heavy metal knocker and apples today 

Not sure where my witch is ups has not updated so hope they do soon


----------



## Saki.Girl

Close up


----------



## Deadna

printersdevil said:


> Cool broom. They are hard to find. I need to try to make some I guess.


My husband was always bringing home sticks that he would peel and stain or shellac.I had 2 or 3 old cinnamon brooms around that lost the smell so I took them apart and tied them to one of hubby's walking sticks.


----------



## printersdevil

Deadna, that looks awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

deadna that looks so cool i want to try to make some


----------



## BlueFrog

Saki.Girl, I have mad love for that door knocker!

Deadna, thanks for showing me what the cinnamon brooms I bought last year can be. 

(For someone who is refusing to commit to a theme, I sure do have a lot of witch stuff hanging around....  )


----------



## booswife02

BlueFrog go ahead and join the witch group. There are lots of different styles you could go with.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got this spider and owl today


----------



## printersdevil

Blue Frog you could do a witch in the woods or nature witch with all your animals.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Printersdevil, photos of the witch will be uploaded soon. The wife pulled me out shopping when we got up today and I just got finished taking photos for you and whomever else purchased the witch. Saki, you said you may get her... maybe the pictures will help you decide..
Since she doesn't come with directions, I figured these photos would come in handy.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Here is a photo of the finished witch, first.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Here is the very bottom.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Here is how we have her put together. Once everyone sees these, I'll delete the photos.


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks for posting the how to looks like goes together like my grim reaper i got from there . going to keep my eye on this witch may order her too. 

my soul steller witch comes monday


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> thanks for posting the how to looks like goes together like my grim reaper i got from there . going to keep my eye on this witch may order her too.
> 
> my soul steller witch comes monday



Once you get all your witches, you have to let us know which is your favorite.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I sure will still have the 3 set up waiting for the 4th lol working on a spell book today and a sign  
And attempted a posion apple that I did not like so trying it again 


TheHalloweenKing said:


> Once you get all your witches, you have to let us know which is your favorite.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, THe Halloween King. I will give it a try in a little while. I was out shopping all afternoon and have some things I am trying to finish tonight. The photos help a lot.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> Thanks, THe Halloween King. I will give it a try in a little while. I was out shopping all afternoon and have some things I am trying to finish tonight. The photos help a lot.


Anytime, PD. I love to help when I can.


----------



## mariem

I love witches. Your witches are great. Can't wait to see them displayed together at Halloween.

Marie


----------



## Deadna

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 235102
> 
> Got this spider and owl today


I've always loved that type of owl...good find!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I was excited to find him going to have to UT him on something he is top heavy but I am sure I can find something 


Deadna said:


> I've always loved that type of owl...good find!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Created a apple today .


----------



## Saki.Girl

Also created this spell book


----------



## printersdevil

Cool book. I am trying to figure out how to do a book that I can add spells too. Is that wood?What size is it?


----------



## Saki.Girl

yep its two pices of wood i painted and drilled holes in . they are about 6 inch by 6 inches


----------



## Saki.Girl

whoot ok guys my Witch of Stolen Souls gets delivered today whoot


----------



## printersdevil

I am so BUMMED. My witch that The Halloween King posted pictures of the set-up for me is broken! I thought that the connectors in the head looked like one wa broken, but I just left it in the box until I could see all the photos and put the frame together. I got the frame together today and when I added the final piece to the top of the frame and started to add the witch to it, the plastic piece that attaches to the pole is broken off at an angle. THis is the piece that holds the witch onto it. 

I have sent a message to the seller. I will be very unhappy if this is not resolved. I also don't think I should have t pay the shipping back to him and the return shipping again. That will be as much as I paid for the witch!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh no I am so sorry I hope they just send you a new one that's is awful. 

The seller of my snow white witch gave me a 25 refund since the hand the apple is in dose not lock into place. I can tape it but for the 189 I paid I was not going to except something not being done


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> I am so BUMMED. My witch that The Halloween King posted pictures of the set-up for me is broken! I thought that the connectors in the head looked like one wa broken, but I just left it in the box until I could see all the photos and put the frame together. I got the frame together today and when I added the final piece to the top of the frame and started to add the witch to it, the plastic piece that attaches to the pole is broken off at an angle. THis is the piece that holds the witch onto it.
> 
> I have sent a message to the seller. I will be very unhappy if this is not resolved. I also don't think I should have t pay the shipping back to him and the return shipping again. That will be as much as I paid for the witch!


I hate to hear that. 
The seller seemed a little rude when I asked them a simple question, and the second time, they never responded back to me. I hope you get a better response than I did.


----------



## printersdevil

Yeah they were a little rude when I asked if they had a set of instructions that they could email me. There is only one left and buying it would be cheaper than paying postage twice, but I don't want another broken one/


----------



## Saki.Girl

I don't understand why some sellers are so rude at times. I hope they resolve the problem


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> Yeah they were a little rude when I asked if they had a set of instructions that they could email me. There is only one left and buying it would be cheaper than paying postage twice, but I don't want another broken one/


When I messaged him and asked if all the pieces were included, he never responded. I went out on a whim and went ahead and ordered her.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok so my witch of stolen souls came today 
she is good but boy is her electronics of her body moving loud compared to all my other witches 


















here is alll my gals 

sorry for the crappy pic so should have check the photo before i boxed them all up 









if i was to chose which one i like best it would be in this order 

snow white witch 
matilda the witch which both of the top two are really kick *** great 
then witch of stolen souls if she was not so mechanical noisey i would like her more i will say her sayings are great.
and love my Shrinker Witch she dose not make any noise


----------



## printersdevil

This particular seller has one left. It is not listed but I can still see it available when I click on the one I bought. I am waiting to hear from them. If all else fails I will buy it. It would be as cheap as mailing this back and having to pay for shipping both ways. We will see what they say. 

On another note, I just bought another cheap witch from eBay. I was just looking and found this for the first time. It is 6 foot tall and makes sounds. It says it is Used, but I messaged the seller and asked some questions about the stand, the condition and if there was anything wrong with it. The reply I got said it was New in the box.?????? Don't understand that, but it was right under $50 for the witch and the shipping.

I just hope it gets here by Friday or not until MOnday because we will be gone on Saturday. Headed to our daughters for a poker tournament/party for our anniversary and her BFs birthday which was yesterday. Our 42 anniversary is tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl

when you get your new witch be sure and post it i can not wait to see it and great score


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> ok so my witch of stolen souls came today
> she is good but boy is her electronics of her body moving loud compared to all my other witches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is alll my gals
> 
> sorry for the crappy pic so should have check the photo before i boxed them all up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i was to chose which one i like best it would be in this order
> 
> snow white witch
> matilda the witch which both of the top two are really kick *** great
> then witch of stolen souls if she was not so mechanical noisey i would like her more i will say her sayings are great.
> and love my Shrinker Witch she dose not make any noise


Hmm, guess we got lucky. Ours isn't loud and doesn't have the mechanical loud sounding noise.


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Hmm, guess we got lucky. Ours isn't loud and doesn't have the mechanical loud sounding noise.


Ya my others are super quite compared to her lol.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> Ya my others are super quite compared to her lol.



I wonder if she could have been damaged to cause her to be loud like that.


----------



## booswife02

She's not damaged. I worked at Spirit this season and that's the only complaint we had with her. Her motor is really loud. I set up three other animatronics beside her and with all of them on you can still hear her motor. She's really beautiful a great size and the lantern is awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya the lantern is very cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I recited this cool teaser from my reaper that goes perfect t with my theme. Thank you reaper again


----------



## Saki.Girl

Double post opps


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> She's not damaged. I worked at Spirit this season and that's the only complaint we had with her. Her motor is really loud. I set up three other animatronics beside her and with all of them on you can still hear her motor. She's really beautiful a great size and the lantern is awesome!


Very glad you posted this  good to know


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

booswife02 said:


> She's not damaged. I worked at Spirit this season and that's the only complaint we had with her. Her motor is really loud. I set up three other animatronics beside her and with all of them on you can still hear her motor. She's really beautiful a great size and the lantern is awesome!


Glad to know she isn't damaged, but I guess we got one that doesn't have much of a loud motor. Thankful for that, but sorry yours is so loud.


----------



## printersdevil

Someone has some cool props for sale on here that includes two witch lanterns. I saw it last night.


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Glad to know she isn't damaged, but I guess we got one that doesn't have much of a loud motor. Thankful for that, but sorry yours is so loud.


when it set up for party it will not be to noticeable


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Someone has some cool props for sale on here that includes two witch lanterns. I saw it last night.


ya I saw those almost bought them or asked but I have to chill for a bit on spending 
my next I want is the oz monkey costume I see the prices for it are starting to go up ugh damn lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wizard-of-O...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item566a6a4cfb


----------



## printersdevil

I contacted the guy that I got the broken witch from. He responded that he would take the return at my expense, but would not mail another since they are classified as used and could be similar. I sent him a message AGAIN telling him AGAIN that I really wanted a witch and offered to buy his last one at a reduced price---think it is the price that booswife offered and I (think???) he accepted on a Make an Offer deal. I asked if he would take pa picture or at least look at the blastic connection that inserts onto the frame on the witch's head. That is what is broken and won't go on the pole. I really want her. I will buy and wait for it to arrive before I send the other back. Hope he will do this.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I contacted the guy that I got the broken witch from. He responded that he would take the return at my expense, but would not mail another since they are classified as used and could be similar. I sent him a message AGAIN telling him AGAIN that I really wanted a witch and offered to buy his last one at a reduced price---think it is the price that booswife offered and I (think???) he accepted on a Make an Offer deal. I asked if he would take pa picture or at least look at the blastic connection that inserts onto the frame on the witch's head. That is what is broken and won't go on the pole. I really want her. I will buy and wait for it to arrive before I send the other back. Hope he will do this.


so if you send the other back is he going to give you your money back if not keep it and make something for frame to use her
I hope shipping was a lot less for you it would have be 38.00 for me that is why I passed on it.


----------



## printersdevil

He will refund me for the broken one, but I have to pay shipping back. I made an offer on the other one and will pay for it. I think he should let me send it back on my expense and ship me the other one. I would be okay with that if he assures me the other one is okay.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Yes he should it's not working so he should have to replace it


----------



## booswife02

Printer he accepted my $18 bid but revised the deal to up the shipping. It was going to be $22 shipping to me so I would have $40 in her but when I got the invoice the shipping was $32! I emailed three times to get him to fix it with no response. It's still on my account unpaid. I refuse to pay for it. What a jerk this person is. I really hope you can get the other one. He's difficult to deal with. The bad part is since I haven't completed the order I can't leave feedback :/


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Printer he accepted my $18 bid but revised the deal to up the shipping. It was going to be $22 shipping to me so I would have $40 in her but when I got the invoice the shipping was $32! I emailed three times to get him to fix it with no response. It's still on my account unpaid. I refuse to pay for it. What a jerk this person is. I really hope you can get the other one. He's difficult to deal with. The bad part is since I haven't completed the order I can't leave feedback :/


this guy sounds awful


----------



## printersdevil

I would contact eBay!!!! I got to looking at what he said and even though his last response was that he would be happy to take the return, I was reading and am not happy. It says that I can return at my expense and then when I read on it says that he will return my money minus the shipping. So, I would lose the shipping twice????On a broken item. I know it says used, but that does not mean broken.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

That seller is flat out rude and we will be leaving appropriate feedback. He just completely ignored two of our questions that we asked. Still no response, lol. What a joke.


----------



## printersdevil

At this point after hearing from booswife02 and TheHalloweenKing about his lack of response/changing the amount of shipping and the problems I am having I am not sure what to do. THK, I can live without the sound working, but the plastic tube that comes out of the head of the witch and fits into the metal stand is broken. It is sort of broken on an angle so that it can't fit on the stand. I can't figure out a way to make it hold the heavy head with it like that.

However, now that I realize that he will probably return only the amount of the witch and not my shipping PLUS I have to pay to ship this one back, I am really hesitant to send her back. I wonder if there is any other way to rig her to stand?

Saki, I thought about keeping it for the stand to use on another prop, but the way it is made there is not shoulder. The shoulder and shape plus the head are all on the witch herself. I could always try to use her clothes, but I have tons of witch costumes. This is making me sick!

Good news is I bought the other witch cheap, cheap, too. The seller shows that she has more of them. She shipped out to me today.


----------



## Saki.Girl

got my second vulture yesterday he is just like the first one I will post pics of them together later today


----------



## Saki.Girl

Just picked this up for my salem witch I want to do big thanks to printersdevil for shooting me the link on killer deal 
. And the prop I will be using for her arrives today to


----------



## booswife02

Great Saki! I love this costume. I wore it at Spirit a few times hehe.....


----------



## booswife02

Where'd you find it on sale?


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Where'd you find it on sale?


it was on ebay used one time printersdevil found it for me


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got the gal i am going to make my salem witch back from dead i think she will be perfect in the costume that's coming 










her eyes light up red and here i threw a witch hat on her lol


----------



## printersdevil

She will be a perfect Salem witch back from the dead!


----------



## booswife02

Ooo I have her. That is grandin roads Helsa


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Ooo I have her. That is grandin roads Helsa


it sure is I think she will be a great salem witch


----------



## printersdevil

My new witch from eBay (not the same one I am having trouble with) should be here today. Tracking shows it will be here, but it is still not showing out for delivery on the tracking. The picture would not save of her from the site. I will post pictures when she gets here.

PLUS

I just ordered this one. I was just surfing last night and found her on a Google search. I ordered from this gift shop. The cool thing is it is a Bed and Breakfast and they do a cool Halloween thing---non spooky, but witchy. They are in Syracuse, NY

Newest witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> My new witch from eBay (not the same one I am having trouble with) should be here today. Tracking shows it will be here, but it is still not showing out for delivery on the tracking. The picture would not save of her from the site. I will post pictures when she gets here.
> 
> PLUS
> 
> I just ordered this one. I was just surfing last night and found her on a Google search. I ordered from this gift shop. The cool thing is it is a Bed and Breakfast and they do a cool Halloween thing---non spooky, but witchy. They are in Syracuse, NY
> 
> Newest witch


omg she is so cool now I want her too LOL man I wish I live close to you guys think of the party we could have lol
and great site never seen that site cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

I just found this witch too I want to get not sure how tall she is 
http://www.amazon.com/Animated-Stan...ed+Standing+Ghostly+Witch+with+Staff+Standard


----------



## printersdevil

We have a pretty big place here that they rent out for events and parties. It would be so cool to have a huge party with a lot of props! I am really excited about this new one. It is a great price, too and only aout $17 shipping.

I am so mad about the ebay one with the jerk seller. I have been reading and since I paid with PayPal, I think I can get all my money!!!! Including the shipping since it was broken!!! The guy has been a jerk. It has been over two days since I messaged and told him that I will buy another if he will just open the box and make sure that the plastic thing is not broken. He has ignored. The last message I got from him was before I sent this request for buying another and he said he would not ship another. I sent him a negative comment. What a jerk!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

She's beautiful Printersdevil, she reminds me of Hildas maid.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I wondered where I had seen that witch now I know


----------



## Saki.Girl

I got 24 of these little brooms might use them with invatations


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> We have a pretty big place here that they rent out for events and parties. It would be so cool to have a huge party with a lot of props! I am really excited about this new one. It is a great price, too and only aout $17 shipping.
> 
> I am so mad about the ebay one with the jerk seller. I have been reading and since I paid with PayPal, I think I can get all my money!!!! Including the shipping since it was broken!!! The guy has been a jerk. It has been over two days since I messaged and told him that I will buy another if he will just open the box and make sure that the plastic thing is not broken. He has ignored. The last message I got from him was before I sent this request for buying another and he said he would not ship another. I sent him a negative comment. What a jerk!!!!


That's exactly how he did us, PD.


----------



## printersdevil

Pumpkin Pie, she does look like the maid. She also looks a lot like the red witch I bought last year. I have been very impressed with the place I ordered her from. I got an immediate email thanking me for my order and letting me know that I would not be charged until she shipped. Then later today I receive an email that she has already shipped! I can't wait to get her. She has to come all the way from New York to Texas, so it will take a few days. I am anxiously awaiting her. I was supposed to have the other one today, but it shows it was in the Dallas area early this morning, so should be here tomorrow. I am glad they didn't bring her today because I was gone until after dark.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am hopping my next payday there is still some of those witches


----------



## printersdevil

Update on the eBay fiasco with my witch.

I heard from the seller today. First, he is taking a return and will reimburse my shipping costs both ways!!!! He is ticked at my "hasty" negative comment. I usually don't leave negatives, but since I knew others here also had communication issues with him and felt he ignored me when my Make an Offer was expireing without him commenting. I know that sellers really hate negative things, but truly felt it as right in this case.

He does not want to sell me another witch and take change of another negative comment. I explained to him all that took place including my knowledge from two other sellers with the problems they had with his communication or lack of an the fact that booswife also Made an Offer which he accepted but then raised theshipping. 

Anyway we will see what happens. I asked again for him to just check his other witch (sent photos of the problems with mine) and to take mine back and reship me a good one. We will see what he does.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got my toad lamp today love it. He will go great with one of the witches


----------



## Saki.Girl

Side view of him


----------



## printersdevil

Love the toad!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> Update on the eBay fiasco with my witch.
> 
> I heard from the seller today. First, he is taking a return and will reimburse my shipping costs both ways!!!! He is ticked at my "hasty" negative comment. I usually don't leave negatives, but since I knew others here also had communication issues with him and felt he ignored me when my Make an Offer was expireing without him commenting. I know that sellers really hate negative things, but truly felt it as right in this case.
> 
> He does not want to sell me another witch and take change of another negative comment. I explained to him all that took place including my knowledge from two other sellers with the problems they had with his communication or lack of an the fact that booswife also Made an Offer which he accepted but then raised theshipping.
> 
> Anyway we will see what happens. I asked again for him to just check his other witch (sent photos of the problems with mine) and to take mine back and reship me a good one. We will see what he does.


Hopefully things work out. 
You've had the worst luck lately.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 235739
> 
> Side view of him


The toad is cool all lit up.


----------



## Saki.Girl

so could not sleep last night was going to order the witch pinterdevil got but they are sold out so i found this gal on ebay for 39.00


















she is 6 foot standing black witch. .MAKES WITCH NOISES

heading to salvation army today hope to find some goodies for all my witch scenes


----------



## pumpkinpie

She's gorgeous Saki!!! You and PD have scored some amazing witches...and I'm beyond jealous  Can't wait to see them all displayed


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> She's gorgeous Saki!!! You and PD have scored some amazing witches...and I'm beyond jealous  Can't wait to see them all displayed


if i keep this up my hubby may take me to witch buying help lol


----------



## bethene

wonderful witch! Are you displaying them outside or in the house?


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> wonderful witch! Are you displaying them outside or in the house?


they will all be inside  may put one on covered pouch but party is going to be in our shop so all in doors so none of the girls will get wet


----------



## Saki.Girl

I don't like my props getting wet anymore to much time and money in them so inside they stay now


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> so could not sleep last night was going to order the witch pinterdevil got but they are sold out so i found this gal on ebay for 39.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is 6 foot standing black witch. .MAKES WITCH NOISES
> 
> heading to salvation army today hope to find some goodies for all my witch scenes


She looks good.


----------



## printersdevil

She is the second one I bought from eBay. Only one was listed but when I bought this one appeared from the same seller. She came yesterday and is gorgeous. Only thing is that there are plastic connectors for the pipes not in there. She told me that she was new. Sigh. I think from what TheHalloweenKing and my hubby said this morning that I may can find connectors. The poles are all the same size and can't fit together. I have a message in to the seller about this.

I still have the one from the gift shop in NY that will be here on Thursday. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her. This one keeps going off and talking when the box is moved. My mailman said---"Must be another witch. She scared the crap out of me his morning in the truck." LOL


----------



## ooojen

I'm really looking forward to seeing the displays you ladies come up with!


----------



## bethene

I never had a store bought witch,did my own. and waterproofed them. I don't do any indoor props.,because we don't do parties. Would love to do a witches tea some day,


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> I never had a store bought witch,did my own. and waterproofed them. I don't do any indoor props.,because we don't do parties. Would love to do a witches tea some day,


ya one of these days i need to try to make my own for sure and will be asking you questions sweetie on how toos


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this shawl for one of my witches


----------



## printersdevil

Nice shawl, saki.

I heard from the second eBay seller with witch #2 and she has the connectors for the poles. Yea!!! She is mailing them to me.


----------



## bethene

great shawl! I actually bought a large scarf for one of mine and decided to keep it for me ! lol! 

I'm glad printer,they. should stand by their products!


----------



## Saki.Girl

so glad she is mailing them to you whoot
my witch should be here by the 20th it says


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok so my plan is to do a theme for each witch for my salem witch 
i want to give a little history so here is what i am going to do 
nothing is attached yet and i need to print out a bigger salem witch trial for the bottom but here is the idea i have to hang in with her going to do a tumb stone and much more but the start of her theme





























here is where i got the information cool little site 
https://school.discoveryeducation.com/schooladventures/salemwitchtrials/life/


----------



## printersdevil

Very cool idea, saki! Go girl!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I hope to be able to do some tombstones of some of the late and great Conjurers and to keep adding to it each year. I have one for the Wicked Witch of the West. I want WW of East, Glinda the Good Witch, Dumbledore, Gandolf the Gray, Sanderson Sisters, and Marie Leveau for sure. Would like to add Maleficient, too.

I have a metal sign that says Witch and Famous, lol.

WIll it be weird to have the stones and also have some present at the party? Gotta think that out. I may just not do the sisters stone or maybe I could do the actual witches like they are in a museum and being honored. Hmmm.... time to work all this out and get cracking.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oriental Trading Co has free shipping for orders over 49.00

I ordered 100 black kettles want to use to give to guest and I have a idea for some garland using these.  
http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=Black+Candy+Kettles

and 2 Shot in the Head Shot Chiller
http://www.orientaltrading.com/shot-in-the-head-shot-chiller-a2-13672730.fltr?prodCatId=551215+1237


----------



## Saki.Girl

Well I ended up ordering another one of the witches I just bought not sure how many this gal has but she had posted another one I now I have two that are the same which I will use in the entry of the party


----------



## ooojen

I think I got caught up in the enthusiasm on here  I ordered a hanging witch prop (25% off)-- one I've been watching and considering for quite some time. I'll adapt it to a standing prop, but it should look good in my bayou.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> I think I got caught up in the enthusiasm on here  I ordered a hanging witch prop (25% off)-- one I've been watching and considering for quite some time. I'll adapt it to a standing prop, but it should look good in my bayou.


oh cool post pics of it when you get it I love to see it


----------



## ooojen

Saki.Girl said:


> oh cool post pics of it when you get it I love to see it


I'll do that, for sure!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok so bought one more witch and this was just to good to pass up but i am going to now chill and just work on there scenes and stay off ebay lol 

i picked up new Grandinroad Animated Storytelling Witch got her for 99.99 so hopefully that was a good deal for new in box one


----------



## booswife02

Printer has her also Saki


----------



## booswife02

I'm holding out for taxes. I want the spell speaking witch so bad but she's so expensive $199.99 plus shipping! I just need one more to complete my scene and it will be her. Just gotta wait for taxes and a free shipping code or coupon haha....


----------



## ooojen

The Spell Speaker looks great! I don't think I've seen that one before.
I'm putting the brakes on, too. Other than the $60 hanging prop, I haven't gotten any big props since the right after-Halloween sales. What I've been doing is nickle-and-diming myself into more spending than I ought. It's surprising how those few little craft supplies, and those couple little on-sale decor items can add up!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I want her too and chose the snow white witch over her lol but at some point hope to added her .


booswife02 said:


> I'm holding out for taxes. I want the spell speaking witch so bad but she's so expensive $199.99 plus shipping! I just need one more to complete my scene and it will be her. Just gotta wait for taxes and a free shipping code or coupon haha....
> View attachment 235963


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I have spent a *** pile most ever lucky hubby was on board with me for going over the top in 2015 party  time for me to now work on props for each one plan on Brain storming today each witches set up so have a list of items to look out for.  


ooojen said:


> The Spell Speaker looks great! I don't think I've seen that one before.
> I'm putting the brakes on, too. Other than the $60 hanging prop, I haven't gotten any big props since the right after-Halloween sales. What I've been doing is nickle-and-diming myself into more spending than I ought. It's surprising how those flew little craft supplies, and those couple little on-sale decor items can add up!


----------



## ooojen

It will really be fun to see it take shape! I know you'll have an amazing setup!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> It will really be fun to see it take shape! I know you'll have an amazing setup!


Thanks sweetie it at least looks good in my head lol


----------



## printersdevil

Me, too. I have only bought the really cheap witches including shipping. It is like we have been in witch hysteria. But, they do add up. I just got an insurance settlement that was wayyyy less than I wanted so I decided to do something for myself.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I should have stuck to the cheap witches think how many more I could have gotten LOL 
that's ok I love all that I have and now its time to work some magic with them


----------



## booswife02

So these two pics are the closest thing I've seen to my vision. 
I want my three girls around a burning ember cauldron with a spell cabinet behind them. 
And in another scene a witch at a table 

Of course my Sanderson sisters will be on my porch. My witches in my yard.


----------



## printersdevil

booswife, I found a perfect bookshelf several years ago that was out by the street to be picked up as trash. I sent DH after it. I have not even used it yet. It is in the corner of the garage, but is PERFECT. Now that I have full size witches, it will definitely be used.


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh i love your vision booswife i can not wait to see all the props you make and the set up. 
once i get my brain storming all done with mine i will show some ideas i am going for 
i am so excited to see all of our witch set ups this year


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everyone's witches and witch scene ideas look great!! I can't wait until closer to Halloween to see how your set ups turn out!


----------



## Saki.Girl

So one of my witches is going to be a witch from salem witch trial s so I just got this book to do a little reading on it .


----------



## ooojen

Did you do the miniature, Booswife? It's fantastic! I absolutely love miniatures! It takes a lot of self-discipline for me not to go wild with them and make more than I have room for!
The yard setup is great, too!

I have enough ideas to work on already, and I can't trust the weather here so I shouldn't put a lot into outdoor props, but... the idea of setting up the Witches from Macbeth keeps dancing around in the back of my brain. We have a huge cauldron already-- a real, cast iron one that must be 3' across, anyway. It's tempting. I should be reasonable and set it as a goal for another year, but...but...


----------



## printersdevil

Do it ooojen. I love Macbeth!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oojen the cauldron sound so cool. I have giving up on most decorating outside always wind and rain . Now I just do inside and with our new shop party will be out there so everything will stay dry and safe from wind .


----------



## booswife02

I didn't do this miniature ooojen but I love it  This was the very first pin way back when I was a Pinterest virgin haha....the minute I saw it , it was instant inspiration. That was about 3 years ago!! 
I'm excited to get our props started. I wanted to wait until the Reaping was over and then it's full steam ahead with plans.
Bethany and I were talking once about how awesome it would be if some of us lived in the same neighborhood. Can you imagine the block party we'd have! Haha....before we got our railroad job we were planning on moving to Florida and Bethany stalked every house in her neighborhood for me!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

witch one, wicked.
two, cool mask. will make a perfectly scary witch
witch 3, delightfully evil.
witch 4, my favorite. love the cat.
witch 5, Disney witch is a winner
witch 5, a soul winner it is.
witch 6, the witch is back in black
witch 7, she is my second favorite


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> witch one, wicked.
> two, cool mask. will make a perfectly scary witch
> witch 3, delightfully evil.
> witch 4, my favorite. love the cat.
> witch 5, Disney witch is a winner
> witch 5, a soul winner it is.
> witch 6, the witch is back in black
> witch 7, she is my second favorite


2 black witches on there way and one Storytelling Witch better get on her way soon she has not shipped yet


----------



## printersdevil

I just read an email with those wonderful words from UPS: Out for delivery!!! Yea, my newest witch is coming today! I was so afraid she would be snowed in up in New York.

This is the image from their website:


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I just read an email with those wonderful words from UPS: Out for delivery!!! Yea, my newest witch is coming today! I was so afraid she would be snowed in up in New York.
> 
> This is the image from their website:
> View attachment 236023


that is awsome i am still waiting on my 2 black witches to ship says she made the shipping label but nothing more did she ship fast for you printersdevil ?


----------



## printersdevil

Yes, they came very fast. Remember that Monday was a postal holiday. Mine came that way. She told me that she was sending the plastic connectors on Tuesday (today). In the photos, the witch looks gray faced, but she is green. I love her!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oojen you should post some of your miniatures love to see them


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Yes, they came very fast. Remember that Monday was a postal holiday. Mine came that way. She told me that she was sending the plastic connectors on Tuesday (today). In the photos, the witch looks gray faced, but she is green. I love her!


cool i can not wait to see them now did not even know there faces were green cool 

got my Salem costume yesterday for my witch not sure i will leave the blood drip look on it not a fan of blood but will see


----------



## booswife02

Ooo Printer I love her! Details please on where she came from!


----------



## ooojen

Saki.Girl said:


> Oojen you should post some of your miniatures love to see them


 I'll try to dig some out soon, if I can figure out where they're packed. I started out so well organized when I was putting things away, but it got too time-consuming.

Another nice one, Printersdevil!


----------



## printersdevil

I would like one of the Salem witches, but I don't like the blood either. Is it all over or just on the apron?

ooogen, I would also love to see more of your miniatures. Awesome.

Booswife, I posted about her and the link to where I found her. It shows they are out right now. I was just searching on Google and found a link to this gift shop in Syracuse, NY with the witch. Come to find out the gift shop is at a Bed and Breakfast that looks so cool. I would love to go there. I bet since it is a gift shop in the B&B that they only keep one of the big things due to space. They have some FANTASTIC witch stuff, but a lot is $$$. She wasn't. I can't wait for her to get here. I keep jumping every time I hear something outside. Usually, UPS doesn't come until late. We have a new driver and a few weeks ago he was coming around noonish. Dang it!!!! Hurry up!!!

Here is the link to the gift shop and the B&B.

Moonstruck Manor Bed & Breakfast

booswife, I found your floating witch on Amazon for cheap. I am so tempted to order her, but I don't know if Iike the idea of her moving. Can she talk without the floating? I just love her face. Or maybe she doesn't talk at all. I need to double check that. 

Moonstruck Manor Online Gift Shop

My invoice simply says: Lifesize Witch with Broom. She was $60 and $16.92 shipping.


----------



## Saki.Girl

It's just on the white apron and color but I just picked up some dye the othere day I may see what I can do to it I will take before and after pics


----------



## printersdevil

Check out this awesome review of our fantastic Dark Hour Haunted House. We have forum member who work there and it is the BEST.

Love is Blind review of Dark Hour

It is truly an experience that all witchy lovers should have. I missed the Love is Blind show.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i think this would make a great witch chair i may try to make this


----------



## frogkid11

Booswife, if you have one of the stores called Christmas Tree Shops near you, keep an eye out for the witch that Printer just ordered. I have the same witch (she was my hotel maid 2 years ago and my fortune teller for the Freak Show this past year) and she only costs $19.99 there. She's been part of their inventory for the last 3 years and I would be happy to get you one and ship it to you. Her box isn't that big because she is really only a head and arms with a long pole like most of the Grandin Road figures.


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, at that price. I think they have one of those stores in Dallas. Do they only carry Halloween things in the fall? I would love to have one for texaslucky at that price.

Wow, just checked their site and it shows they are sold out---probably don't carry this time of year either. But, she was clearanced at $14.99


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Booswife, if you have one of the stores called Christmas Tree Shops near you, keep an eye out for the witch that Printer just ordered. I have the same witch (she was my hotel maid 2 years ago and my fortune teller for the Freak Show this past year) and she only costs $19.99 there. She's been part of their inventory for the last 3 years and I would be happy to get you one and ship it to you. Her box isn't that big because she is really only a head and arms with a long pole like most of the Grandin Road figures.


oh man at that price i need one for my gathering of witches they were sold out when i went to buy from where printerdevil got hers
if you could get 2 and ship me one i would be very great full frogkid 
we dont have one of those stores around me


----------



## frogkid11

I'd be glad to help you all out with these witches. Unfortunately, this chain of stores only carries these items when the fall season inventory comes out but I hit them constantly starting 4th of July weekend and continue through Christmas. Simply remind me when we get to that time of the year and I'll be happy to check for you both.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great thank you so much


----------



## booswife02

Thanks so much frogkid! I'll do that. You're awesome


----------



## booswife02

Printer that BandB is going on my bucket list


----------



## printersdevil

I can also check the one in Dallas if someone reminds me. Wow, what a price. Thanks for the info frogkid. I love her as a witch, but what you did with her was great and makes her so versatile. I would like to have a Wizard, but don't want to spend a lot. I may have to have someone paint a Styrofoam male head for me and buy a wig an beard??


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 236031
> 
> i think this would make a great witch chair i may try to make this


That chair is killer but I an sure yours will be 1000000% better when you make it.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, I love that witch. isn't she the one you've been trying to get forever?


----------



## printersdevil

Saki, here is the witch that you ordered two of. I am still waiting for the connectors for her pole to come in. I thought I could set her up on the pole from my new one today, but the poles are not the same size. So, I just propped her up for you to see up close. She is green faced, but it is a light green. I love her cackle and my little Lulu has fits at it. I will post pics of her standing when the connectors get her.








This is my new witch that came today from Moonstruck Gift Shop. She is the one that frogkid has had for a few years and she said that the Christmas Tree Shops carry her each season. The box is very small and I was apprehensive about her from the size of it. However, she is so pretty. I love the iridescent purplish pink of her dress and hat. Her broom is really dumb looking, but will work at a distance or I can replace it.

























I am going nuts with these sideways pics. Can't figure it out because they are upright on my computer.

Please ignore my stacked up stuff in the house. I am working on Secret Reaper stuff still---almost through and have a mess going on. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

I love both witches so cool can not wait to have mine come !!!!
my tracking for my witches is not showing anything just that she created them I have been having a lot of issues with usps tracking lately. 
and my other witch dose not even show shipped yet so have a massage into this seller asking if is and what is tracking 

I know for me if using my phone I have to turn it side wase to take photos then they will post the right way if I take it with phone up they will be side ways .


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, fantastic witches.


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you hallo. I missed your question about the witch. Neither of these is the one I had to send back to ebay. The seller got mad because I left negative feedback. He said I did it hastily. I don't think so. I had messaged him and waited several days with no answer. I also had put in a Make an Offer on another of the broken witch since he offered that. My offer sat there for over two days and finally cancelled. (I guess they have a time limit.) That just told me that he was not going to cooperate. Anyway after my negative offer he agreed to take her back at his expense, and refund my money. But, he does not want to sell me another and "take the chance of negative feedback". He could have just replaced her and only lost the postage. Grrrr... I really wanted her.


----------



## booswife02

I love the girls Printer. They will fit into your coven perfectly!


----------



## hallorenescene

that is really to bad printer. I don't ebay anymore because of bad dealings. hope you find a better deal.


----------



## booswife02

Does anyone have this gal? She is only $18.99 on trendy halloween.com. She's 5feet but we all know how those 5 ft hanging ones are usually smaller. I think I might chance it since I'm ordering my spell speaking witch anyway from there. 

Thanks so much Ooojen for finding my witch cheaper for me! It's free shipping also!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Does anyone have this gal? She is only $18.99 on trendy halloween.com. She's 5feet but we all know how those 5 ft hanging ones are usually smaller. I think I might chance it since I'm ordering my spell speaking witch anyway from there.
> 
> Thanks so much Ooojen for finding my witch cheaper for me! It's free shipping also!!!
> 
> View attachment 236103


cool price for the spell speaker control ang have control . lol 
I don't have that witch but one simler that was 5 ft tall and its very small like her head was the size of a melone but for that price she is cool


----------



## hallorenescene

I think she's a cool witch too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

boo the witch shipping is not free there free shipping is under 6 lb but shipping was only like15 so still cool when you get ready to buy join there mailing list it will give you a 15 percent off coupon to bring witch down to 122,00 
i ended up not getting i will in a while hubby will have my head if i do it now lol


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

So, all this witch talk.... How many witches do all of you own right now? How big is your coven? We have 3 so far.


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> So, all this witch talk.... How many witches do all of you own right now? How big is your coven? We have 3 so far.


so far i have 12 in my coven and have my eye on 3 more


----------



## booswife02

I only have 2. I'll have 3 when we get our taxes and I get the spell speaking witch haha.... So I'll have three around my big cauldron. 1 at a table and then my three Sanderson sisters. Instead of buying a 4th actual witch I was thinking of just using my Helsa and turning her into a witch like Saki is doing. Have her at the table. This way I could use her and not spend more money. I did find a thread from 2010 on Pinterest for Witch props, I haven't looked all through it yet but I'm sure there is good info 
Here's the link 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90111-witch-props-ideas.html


----------



## ooojen

I just got my second one today, the hanging prop that I'll need to adapt into standing form. I'll take a picture when the light is better tomorrow. Both of those I have will be bayou gals.
If I can manage a Macbeth Witches display outside (I just skimmed/read the play today, starting with their scenes) I'll need 3 more, but I don't want to put a lot of money into each. I'll probably try building them, unless I find a spectacular deal between now and then.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

We're loving this thread for all the witch ideas. My wife has decided that we are too, going to have a witch room in the house.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

booswife02 said:


> I only have 2. I'll have 3 when we get our taxes and I get the spell speaking witch haha.... So I'll have three around my big cauldron. 1 at a table and then my three Sanderson sisters. Instead of buying a 4th actual witch I was thinking of just using my Helsa and turning her into a witch like Saki is doing. Have her at the table. This way I could use her and not spend more money. I did find a thread from 2010 on Pinterest for Witch props, I haven't looked all through it yet but I'm sure there is good info
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90111-witch-props-ideas.html



Thanks for the link.


----------



## ooojen

Saki is right; she read it more carefully than I did. Unfortunately, there is fine print saying the shipping is only good for items up to 6 pounds. The price with discounts is still less than $130, though.
The hanging witch has kind of skinny arms, but it shouldn't be too hard to bulk them up. That's not a bad price for the mask and costume pieces.


----------



## printersdevil

I have quite a few of the small hanging ones. Like saki said the heads are small and so are the features. I hang them from our exposed beams in the living area. They are pretty cool and the TOTers love looking in at them. We open the double doors and they all lean right up to the glass door checking them out. This year I will have my big ones outside. I have one that was called The Ugly WItch, one purple lantern holding witch, one orange lantern holding witch, another orange witch, a precious one that scareme gave me last year that I will suspend on string. I also have one that I found at GW several years ago that looked like she was on an umbrella stand. She broke and so we set her on a tall stool.Most of the above are about 3 foot.

Then I have my favorite who is a hanging witch that talks and she is about 8 foot. I got her at my favorite church resale store for $9.99! She goes on the wall on one side of the flat screen and on the other is a similar sized ghoul that I bought for 90% off after Halloween one year.

I also have two of three of the hanging green heads and hands wearing a hat and some black flowing material for body. I think they call them screeming shaking witches. I usually hang a hanger behind them and add a black graduation robe. They look pretty cool.

Last year I bought a broken large hanging green witch from Wally's Paper Factory here. I wanted to buy her and she had no working sound or eyes. It was evidently either broken or shipped as just a prop. I asked if they would sell her that way and they did. I can't remember but it was not for much $$$. SHe is pretty big. I may try to rig her to stand or hang and look like she is standing. She is soo cool.


I bought Madame Misery this time last year from Oriental Trading. She is a fortune teller.She was my first full size standing prop. Then I have three standing fortune tellers that I am making (almost through) and one that is seated and moves with a Shiatusu massager. They are on PVC bodies and some on broken standing fan stands.

On the large witch front. I bought Hilda or Helga last year from someone on the forum. She is about 6 foot tall and has a huge broom and is dressed in red. 

Then I added the sitting witch from Grandin Road just right before Halloween. I got her for half price. Saki just ordered one, too.

I then bought recently another tall red wtich that is holding a crystal ball. She is very skinny and I need to add some pool noodles to flesh her out.

Then came the bobble head witch fiasco that I sent back. She was in a purple dress and holding a silver tray. TheHalloweenKing bought her, too. I am waiting to see what the seller does. Ebay sent me a message yesterday that I will have my money in 6 days. I asked him to sell me another and to just make sure she is all there and not broken. He was ticked because of my negative feedback. I may order her and have her shipped to my daughter if he refunds and won't sell her to me.

Next came the tall standing black witch from eBay that I got that didn't have the plastic connectors for the poles. The seller was great and said she would send them immediately. They came today!!! She has a slightly green pallor to her skin.

Then I bought the beauty from the B&B in New York that came this week. She is very lightweight, but Love her.

My husband will die (or maybe me) when he realizes how many there are total. 

I want the two that booswife has. I found the green faced one with free shipping and think I will buy her. I also found the floating witch on Amazon for $43 plus shipping and want it. I feel that my buying most around the $50 mark is not bad.

I have tons and tons of witch things I have collected for the past umpteen years. I have numerous witch masks that could be turned into witches and may be.

I want the three Sanderson Sisters, but am thinking that I should not have started this area. I really don't know what I will do with them. I bought a complete costume from eBay for Sarah and have acquired clothes and heads for Winifred and Mary. Hmmmm... Don't know. I may do some for my daughter texaslucky, although she is not into witches as much.

Hello, my name is printersdevil~Felecia and it has been several hours since I receive something witchy in the mail. 

LOL

I forgot I have small standing witch maybe 3 foot that came from CVS in 2013. I bought it after Halloween $6.00 and she is selling or at least listed on eBay fro around $60. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have no clue where my two black witches are the track only shows she printed it that's it she said she shipped and will see what she can find out. 
Then my spell witch had not shipped been 4 days I ask for tracking get this she tells me she can not find it anywhere and had to order another one and will ship on tuesday. 
I think that's a sign time to chill on witches ugh


----------



## printersdevil

Oh, no, saki. Sorry for the problems.

I got the pieces for my standing black witch today. I will put her together after while and post some pictures.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Oh, no, saki. Sorry for the problems.
> 
> I got the pieces for my standing black witch today. I will put her together after while and post some pictures.


Thanks Ya hope they all figure they way out to fly here lol


----------



## booswife02

I've decided against the little witch. I'm just waiting on my 15% coupon and I'll order my spell speaking witch  I keep checking my email but no coupon yet


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> I have quite a few of the small hanging ones. Like saki said the heads are small and so are the features. I hang them from our exposed beams in the living area. They are pretty cool and the TOTers love looking in at them. We open the double doors and they all lean right up to the glass door checking them out. This year I will have my big ones outside. I have one that was called The Ugly WItch, one purple lantern holding witch, one orange lantern holding witch, another orange witch, a precious one that scareme gave me last year that I will suspend on string. I also have one that I found at GW several years ago that looked like she was on an umbrella stand. She broke and so we set her on a tall stool.Most of the above are about 3 foot.
> 
> Then I have my favorite who is a hanging witch that talks and she is about 8 foot. I got her at my favorite church resale store for $9.99! She goes on the wall on one side of the flat screen and on the other is a similar sized ghoul that I bought for 90% off after Halloween one year.
> 
> I also have two of three of the hanging green heads and hands wearing a hat and some black flowing material for body. I think they call them screeming shaking witches. I usually hang a hanger behind them and add a black graduation robe. They look pretty cool.
> 
> Last year I bought a broken large hanging green witch from Wally's Paper Factory here. I wanted to buy her and she had no working sound or eyes. It was evidently either broken or shipped as just a prop. I asked if they would sell her that way and they did. I can't remember but it was not for much $$$. SHe is pretty big. I may try to rig her to stand or hang and look like she is standing. She is soo cool.
> 
> 
> I bought Madame Misery this time last year from Oriental Trading. She is a fortune teller.She was my first full size standing prop. Then I have three standing fortune tellers that I am making (almost through) and one that is seated and moves with a Shiatusu massager. They are on PVC bodies and some on broken standing fan stands.
> 
> On the large witch front. I bought Hilda or Helga last year from someone on the forum. She is about 6 foot tall and has a huge broom and is dressed in red.
> 
> Then I added the sitting witch from Grandin Road just right before Halloween. I got her for half price. Saki just ordered one, too.
> 
> I then bought recently another tall red wtich that is holding a crystal ball. She is very skinny and I need to add some pool noodles to flesh her out.
> 
> Then came the bobble head witch fiasco that I sent back. She was in a purple dress and holding a silver tray. TheHalloweenKing bought her, too. I am waiting to see what the seller does. Ebay sent me a message yesterday that I will have my money in 6 days. I asked him to sell me another and to just make sure she is all there and not broken. He was ticked because of my negative feedback. I may order her and have her shipped to my daughter if he refunds and won't sell her to me.
> 
> Next came the tall standing black witch from eBay that I got that didn't have the plastic connectors for the poles. The seller was great and said she would send them immediately. They came today!!! She has a slightly green pallor to her skin.
> 
> Then I bought the beauty from the B&B in New York that came this week. She is very lightweight, but Love her.
> 
> My husband will die (or maybe me) when he realizes how many there are total.
> 
> I want the two that booswife has. I found the green faced one with free shipping and think I will buy her. I also found the floating witch on Amazon for $43 plus shipping and want it. I feel that my buying most around the $50 mark is not bad.
> 
> I have tons and tons of witch things I have collected for the past umpteen years. I have numerous witch masks that could be turned into witches and may be.
> 
> I want the three Sanderson Sisters, but am thinking that I should not have started this area. I really don't know what I will do with them. I bought a complete costume from eBay for Sarah and have acquired clothes and heads for Winifred and Mary. Hmmmm... Don't know. I may do some for my daughter texaslucky, although she is not into witches as much.
> 
> Hello, my name is printersdevil~Felecia and it has been several hours since I receive something witchy in the mail.
> 
> LOL
> 
> I forgot I have small standing witch maybe 3 foot that came from CVS in 2013. I bought it after Halloween $6.00 and she is selling or at least listed on eBay fro around $60. LOL



Printers, since this is a gathering of witches after all, you should post your witches in here.
I'm sure we would all love to see them. 

We have a few witches to start off with, but the rest I am going to keep hidden from my wife because she is deserving of having an awesome Halloween this year.

Ladies, please keep us in mind if you find some awesome deals and n any witches.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I got my email right away did you finally get it ?


booswife02 said:


> I've decided against the little witch. I'm just waiting on my 15% coupon and I'll order my spell speaking witch  I keep checking my email but no coupon yet


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great news my witches are close in washington. Guess usps is way slow 5 days to updated tracking lol but ya they are close whoot

I wish I lived closer pinter devil I would love to see all your witches.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got my salem sign made for witch and this broom


----------



## Saki.Girl

So my spell speaking witch that's coming needs a chair I found this today for 5.00 now make over time


----------



## printersdevil

Here is the ending black witch that had theis sing connectors. They came in the mail yesterday.wow, she I tall and the purple one is over 5'6. I love thm both.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 236227
> 
> Here is the ending black witch that had theis sing connectors. They came in the mail yesterday.wow, she I tall and the purple one is over 5'6. I love thm both.


Nice looking witches.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the new witches very cool excited for mine to come now


----------



## Paint It Black

You guys have been going crazy getting witches!! Lots of great witches. I can't wait to see your displays come together.


----------



## booswife02

I found another witch thread for us

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/119529-year-witch.html?highlight=Witch


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, pib, I agree, they have cool witches.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks for posting the two witches threads boos wife. the one I had seen before, the other I had not.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> You guys have been going crazy getting witches!! Lots of great witches. I can't wait to see your displays come together.


you should have seen me sitting in the shop yesterday brain storming i was sitting in my motorcycle looking around my hubby says what are you doing i said brain storming the set up for halloween he just laughed. i think i want to cover all the walls going to need a lot of black sheets or something thats for sure lol


----------



## ooojen

Here's my bayou girl-- the hanging prop that I'm going to adapt to stand...though I have to say, she's most intimidating when you look up at her a little. I'll have to make her tall (and give her longer arms). The picture is a bit washed out because she's back lit, plus I used a flash to counter that. The only easy place I could find to hang her up was on the shower curtain rod. The shower curtain is pulled behind her to cut the glare, but there's a window behind that. You'll get the idea, anyway.
I'd actually like a couple of these!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

BlueFrog said:


> Does anyone know any artists who make high quality witch hats? The woman in the photo who is posing with my rat bought hers at our local-ish RenFaire but I have completely struck out on finding anything equivalent.
> 
> Also: I hesitate even to mention this because my life is so unpredictable, but between now and the big day I will probably be parting with a bunch of commercially made witch hats. I know I have a Christmas wreath box full of them, and although I purged a lot last fall there are probably more I'd be willing to part with on a "pay for shipping, get free hat(s)" basis to forum members. If you might be interested and can be patient, PM me with what you're looking for and I'll keep an eye out when the time comes.


Blue Frog... Elope is the company that makes this hat. I have it in black and white... bought them at a pop-up Halloween store about 5 years ago. The black one has a little pocket inside big enough for a driver's license and a little cash.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Holy moly you guys, what an amazing collection of witches. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oojen I have seen her she looks very cool how tall is she ?


----------



## ooojen

Saki.Girl said:


> Oojen I have seen her she looks very cool how tall is she ?


She's not that tall-- maybe 3' tops, but she has a larger-than-life head and huge hands. I'll be able to make her into a pretty tall standing prop and she'll look proportional.


----------



## Saki.Girl

She has a great face 


ooojen said:


> She's not that tall-- maybe 3' tops, but she has a larger-than-life head and huge hands. I'll be able to make her into a pretty tall standing prop and she'll look proportional.


----------



## printersdevil

ooojen, she is lovely. Please share your process with us as you make her into a standing prop. I have several that I would like to do that to also.

Remind me what your theme is?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Monday two of my witches should be flying in yaaa


----------



## booswife02

I found the wicked witch hour glass Saki
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=280894686545


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> I found the wicked witch hour glass Saki
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=280894686545


oh sweet i will check it out


----------



## printersdevil

That hour glass is pretty awesome. Saki, you did see the one hat cyclone jack made out of two 2 liter Coke bottles didn't you?


----------



## HalloweenBride

I am also having a witch party  Just for the magical ladies in my life. Mine is May 9th. I hired a photographer to do a little photo shoot as well. I can not wait! Witches are my favorite!


----------



## printersdevil

HalloweenBride you are doing it in May? Awesome.

You need to use the theme Walpurgis Night which is Halfway to Halloween. It is held the end of April or early May. Many of the professional Haunts are opening for it and Valentines Day events. In the Dallas area we have Dark Hour Haunted House that is open almost year round. One of their best shows is for Walpurgis. CHeck them out on the web.


----------



## ooojen

printersdevil said:


> ooojen, she is lovely. Please share your process with us as you make her into a standing prop. I have several that I would like to do that to also.
> 
> Remind me what your theme is?


I'll certainly show what I do when I get to work adapting.
I'm planning a bayou area. My intent is to route people around through a swamp trail-- spiders, snakes, 'gators, evil trees etc. At the end of the trail is the witches' shack with light voodoo vibe stuff on shelves and hanging from the ceiling. I have Grandin Road's swamp hag (at 50% off, I couldn't resist, but I haven't even tried her out yet.)


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh your haunt sounds wicked cool jen can not wait to see


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya that hour glass I think is cardboard I think I like the idea of making one but have this for stand by if my attempt fails 


printersdevil said:


> That hour glass is pretty awesome. Saki, you did see the one hat cyclone jack made out of two 2 liter Coke bottles didn't you?


----------



## Saki.Girl

great list of witch label ideas here 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/76175-witchs-herbs.html


----------



## ooojen

I could find an awful lot of those on our own property


----------



## Saki.Girl

my witches came and i love her voice she is wicked cool her eyes light up too 
she will need a bit of stabling up but thats no biggie


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> I could find an awful lot of those on our own property


really you are so lucky


----------



## printersdevil

So glad they came, saki. I love mine, too. I still have not added batteries. So, you said her voice is good. Great 

I hope I can position all mine right on Halloween so that the voices don't fight each other.

I got my refund from the guy on ebay, but no offer to sell me an unbroken one. It was such a great deal of only a little over $40 total including the shipping. He still has them listed but has gone up on the price to be $40 and then the shipping on top of that. I would go ahead and buy but I want him to make sure it is okay. I asked that earlier and he was said hedid not want to sell one to me to give him negative feedback again!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> So glad they came, saki. I love mine, too. I still have not added batteries. So, you said her voice is good. Great
> 
> I hope I can position all mine right on Halloween so that the voices don't fight each other.
> 
> I got my refund from the guy on ebay, but no offer to sell me an unbroken one. It was such a great deal of only a little over $40 total including the shipping. He still has them listed but has gone up on the price to be $40 and then the shipping on top of that. I would go ahead and buy but I want him to make sure it is okay. I asked that earlier and he was said hedid not want to sell one to me to give him negative feedback again!!!


mine just had a tab i had to pull out there was batteries and then trun it on


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> So glad they came, saki. I love mine, too. I still have not added batteries. So, you said her voice is good. Great
> 
> I hope I can position all mine right on Halloween so that the voices don't fight each other.
> 
> I got my refund from the guy on ebay, but no offer to sell me an unbroken one. It was such a great deal of only a little over $40 total including the shipping. He still has them listed but has gone up on the price to be $40 and then the shipping on top of that. I would go ahead and buy but I want him to make sure it is okay. I asked that earlier and he was said hedid not want to sell one to me to give him negative feedback again!!!


you should just make a offer on this one its brand new and ony69.99 free shipping 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5ft-Talking...943?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae3fe2e57


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, saki. I had not seen that one. Just made an offer. We will see.

If you want to see some of my small hanging witches, check out the thread in the General Discussion forum about the school project.. I took pictures of Flat Talia with some that stay out year round.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I love the witch holding the lantern well love them all but dig that one most


----------



## printersdevil

The ebay person accepted my bid of $50. So, I am getting her for $10 more than the broken one. That is shipping and the witch included!!! Yay!

Thanks, saki, for letting me know about this!!!!

Saki, I also love the witch with the lantern. I have that one in the orange and also one wearing purple. They were cheap!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> The ebay person accepted my big of $50. So, I am getting her for $10 more than the broken one. That is shipping and the witch included!!! Yay!
> 
> Thanks, saki, for letting me know about this!!!!
> 
> Saki, I also love the witch with the lantern. I have that one in the orange and also one wearing purple. They were cheap!


yaaa I am so glad you got the new witch whoot 

did you get the small witches off ebay ?


----------



## printersdevil

Yes, but last year or the year before. Some people sell these for a lot. I paid less than $10 plus shipping. Let me search for the seller. Will send you a PM

Just sent you a clickable link in PM. I had the seller saved. He used to have both purple and orange. I see these all the time for something like $25 on there. They are only like 36 inches.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i got my mini caldrons today ok my 120 of them that is lol 
i am going to use some for guest and then i have a idea to try to make some of my cloth string lights with caldrons hanging from them going to see what it looks like anyway 









and two shot heads


----------



## Saki.Girl

My sitting spell witch will be here friday. Can not wait to try her


----------



## booswife02

You will receive a box of witchy things to add to this thread on Monday  if the tracking is right


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> You will receive a box of witchy things to add to this thread on Monday  if the tracking is right


OMg thank you thank you whoot Monday is going to rock !!!! Best reaper ever


----------



## printersdevil

Well, I just couldn't stand it! I ordered the Oriental Trading Company tall witch with the red apple. I have been toying with the idea. Last night I was looking back through some threads of this past Halloween and saw her at zombiesmash's Haunt. I had looked at her again earlier in the day and then I ran across a post reminder that the free shipping at OTC was through midnight last night and so I ordered her.

LOL

For $50 with no shipping she will be fun. I keep seeing her on ebay for a lot more plus the shipping. It is amazing how much these witches vary in prices everywhere. 

OTC has the floating witch for around $100 and I found her on Amazon for less than half of that. I haven't bought her yet, but am thinking about it.

Talk about witch hysteria---I've got it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Awsome I almost got her at Christmas and have eyed her to let me know how you like her. 
I only have one witch coming right now it's killing me not to order more lol but give me a few weeks and will sneek one in lol


----------



## bethene

Hey,hey hey, Saki, thought I was the best reaper. ? (Sheds a silent tear)


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> Hey,hey hey, Saki, thought I was the best reaper. ? (Sheds a silent tear)


your queen reaper sweetie  you know i love all you have reaped me with too  

my spell witch is out for delivery whoot


----------



## printersdevil

Did you get the sitting witch from Grandin Road? I remember you asking how big she was and wondered what you thought about her if you bought.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Did you get the sitting witch from Grandin Road? I remember you asking how big she was and wondered what you thought about her if you bought.


yep that is the one coming today


----------



## WitchyKitty

Now I want a witch, lol. I suppose I could just dress up and stand out in my yard all October, though... 

Really, though, I just love all these witchy things y'all have been posting. I may just have to keep my eyes open for an inexpensive witch for myself someday...


----------



## printersdevil

I was confused. I thought you were waiting on the Spirit Spell Speaking witch. LOL 

I am not sure that is what she is called, but she is awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am so mad 
so first the ebay seller probumca never buy from first after 4 days my item was not shipped i sent email asking why oh she could not find it and had to order another one so she sends it Tuesday i open box and its no witch its a damn zombie duck WTF so i put in a request for refund i am done dealing with this and she says i never looked to see what was in the box WTF you make me wait then you just ship me something she says return the duck and i will give you a refund . i say you can send me a label to return this cause its not my mistake and if i pay you will be refunding me not only the witch shipping for witch but shipping for a damn duck omg so mad


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I was confused. I thought you were waiting on the Spirit Spell Speaking witch. LOL
> 
> I am not sure that is what she is called, but she is awesome.


once i get my refund on this witch i will be buying the spell speaking witch for sure


----------



## booswife02

I got my cat today for my witch scene. I really love it. It's pretty spooky and great quality 








I also got this awesome book box. I just thought it would look cool on my shelf. I love ink bottles The curse book is the lid. 








These are from halloween costumes.com. I had a first time ordering coupon for 20% off.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love the cat and owl, booswife!

Saki...How on earth do you order a large witch and get a zombie duck, instead?!?! WTH? I would be so irritated, for sure. That seller had better pay you back for the price and all shipping costs!! That is completely their fault. Why didn't they check inside the box before shipping that out to you?? I wouldn't be ordering from them ever again...


----------



## booswife02

Oh no Saki, that really sucks!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Love the cat and owl, booswife!
> 
> Saki...How on earth do you order a large witch and get a zombie duck, instead?!?! WTH? I would be so irritated, for sure. That seller had better pay you back for the price and all shipping costs!! That is completely their fault. Why didn't they check inside the box before shipping that out to you?? I wouldn't be ordering from them ever again...


I LOVE your cat so cool 

and i am so mad at this lady how do you screw up and not tell me then screw up and send me this


----------



## printersdevil

saki be sure to go through ebay for the refund. They will handle the issuing of a mailing label for you and the whole process. Did you pay by PayPal? That is another level of protection. So sorry this happened. I know your anguish. 

I am expecting the witch that I sent back today. I ordered from another seller.

booswife, love the cat and the book.

Another thought saki, I bought that witch from Grandin Road on a half price sale.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> saki be sure to go through ebay for the refund. They will handle the issuing of a mailing label for you and the whole process. Did you pay by PayPal? That is another level of protection. So sorry this happened. I know your anguish.
> 
> I am expecting the witch that I sent back today. I ordered from another seller.
> 
> booswife, love the cat and the book.
> 
> Another thought saki, I bought that witch from Grandin Road on a half price sale.


yep i started a clam did not receive my item want refund so she dose not have to issue the return label ebay will ? 
ya i paid with pay pal
funny she replied right away when i put in complant when i said she could send me a label for duck for me to retrun she has not answered yet.


----------



## printersdevil

I took several days for me to get it. Make sure all your messages go to the messages on her item---not a separate email. I attached a picture of the broken witch. Ebay replied then the seller told me that as soon as I clicked on something on return that I would get label. It took a couple of days and then several more to get refund.


----------



## booswife02

thNks WitchKitty!!!


----------



## booswife02

Oops wrong thread!!!! How do I delete???


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I took several days for me to get it. Make sure all your messages go to the messages on her item---not a separate email. I attached a picture of the broken witch. Ebay replied then the seller told me that as soon as I clicked on something on return that I would get label. It took a couple of days and then several more to get refund.


ok ya i did it all thru her item but i don't see where i can attach photos in that area i have them thought


----------



## Saki.Girl

Guess that witch was not ment to be lol that's ok I have one or two others lol


----------



## printersdevil

Hey witchy friends and lovers of all things witchy:

Saturday, Feb. 28 the Hallmark Channel debuts its new series "The Good Witch". The series starts at 7 p.m. Central time but they will run the movies that have been done prior to this all day.

We have snow falling today and expected to last until morning, so I am going to hibernate and get my witch on tomorrow. It is a modern very different type of witch starring Catherine Bell. She is married to a small town police chief, is a witch and owns a shop filled with crystals, oils and lots of cool witchy things. I loved the moves.


----------



## WitchyKitty

booswife, click on edit post, then click on go advanced (unless it's your first edit, then it might skip that part, lol), then scroll down and click on manage attachments to remove your photos. Or, you could ask a mod to remove the whole post for you.

Hmmm...printer, that show seems like it could be good. I wish it was on during the week instead of saturday.


----------



## bethene

shoot,we don't get the hallmark channel,


----------



## Grey Lady

printersdevil, I love the good witch movies, I've seen them all. They are a little cheesy and yet, love them! I hope the series is as good.


----------



## printersdevil

Grey Lady, I agree, I love them, too.

WitchyKitty, my husband said that some of them are also on Sunday so you might check. It may just be the reruns, but they are fun. It starts when she first moves to the town and advances through several years.

Bethene, you can get the four or five movies on DVD or probably on NetFlicks or those type things (which I know nothing about).


----------



## printersdevil

TheHalloweenKing, you PM box is full and won't accept more. Is this the one you asked about?
Gemmy Witch


----------



## booswife02

Here's the mask and hands I've decided on for my cauldron creep. I got them both on eBay.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh my those will make a great witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

Printersdevil question you know your fourtain teller witch your new one you got with ball in her hand what's your review on her I you like her ?


----------



## bethene

oh wow,love the hands! that is one thing I have not made as well as I like...


----------



## printersdevil

Saki, I love her. She is on the flimsy pole that connects like the black standing witch that you got two of---but I guess that is the standard. She will have to be secured on the ground outside with something to hold her steady. But, I think you are using indoors. She is skinny, but can be padded to add some bulk around waist. I like the way the black standing one has the insulation noodle (a little thinner and more bendable than pool noodle) wrapped under dress. I think this will be easy to do for her.

If you are buying her take your time and watch the auctions. I got her really cheap by watching and bidding at the last minute---literally.

Also the witch that booswife has called the floating witch is available on Amazon for cheap. It is running for a lot on ebay and is less than $50 on Amazon with shipping around $14. She looks cool and floats or moves across the floor. I love her face.


I just looked and shipping and purchase together for the floating witch on Amazon is only $57.45! Going to order right now.

The red witch that you asked about is called Helga the Fortune Teller. She is listed on Amazon for $101 and change and less than $15 for shipping. Much cheaper than most on ebay unless you snag her like I did at the last minute.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> TheHalloweenKing, you PM box is full and won't accept more. Is this the one you asked about?
> Gemmy Witch


Just ordered another big witch a few days ago.


----------



## printersdevil

What witch did you get this week? We want detail and pics when you can!

I think this is Witch Hysteria.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> What witch did you get this week? We want detail and pics when you can!
> 
> I think this is Witch Hysteria.



Inbox cleared.


----------



## Hidden Terror

I've always wanted to do a untraditional witch section one Idea I had was getting some tall ornamental grass in pots and place around for a swamp look !


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya i found it on amazon for 99 was thinking i have not seen any on ebay up for bid for a while so wanted to know if she was worth it maybe i will hold off see if price gose down Helga the Fortune Teller
i really wanted that sitting witch dang it oh well


----------



## printersdevil

The Grandin sitting witch is not full size-- I will see if I can dig her out for pictures


----------



## Saki.Girl

i just ordered this witch 

http://www.halloweencostumes.com/animated-standing-ghostly-witch-with-staff.html

and this owl 
http://www.halloweencostumes.com/19-in-hanging-owl-w-light-up-eyes.html

i signed up and got a 20% off my first purchase it took about 30 min to get email

i got them both with shipping for $80.97


----------



## Saki.Girl

also picked up this flag its 3 feet by 5 feet off ebay for 6.99 free shipping


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> i just ordered this witch
> 
> http://www.halloweencostumes.com/animated-standing-ghostly-witch-with-staff.html
> 
> and this owl
> http://www.halloweencostumes.com/19-in-hanging-owl-w-light-up-eyes.html
> 
> i signed up and got a 20% off my first purchase it took about 30 min to get email
> 
> i got them both with shipping for $80.97



Saki, we've had our eye on that witch for about 8 months now. Please post photos when you receive her, so we can see how she looks. We have waited because we never actually saw a photo besides the stock ones.


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Saki, we've had our eye on that witch for about 8 months now. Please post photos when you receive her, so we can see how she looks. We have waited because we never actually saw a photo besides the stock ones.


ya i had been eyeing her too lol and decided to go for it i for sure will post pics and let you know how i like her


----------



## bethene

another great witch, Saki, also, I am in love with that flag!


----------



## BlueFrog

I've fallen behind on this thread - the shame, it burns! - and look forward to catching up. In the meantime, I wanted to share Morrigan, one of my older treasures. I know she was sold as "Brewing Witch" and I've always assumed she was made by Gag Studios. Mine was a floor display model and the only one I've seen at retail. I tried to sell her last year and had mixed feelings when she didn't find the right home. I think she's cute as a bug and I really like her, but not sure she's going to fit into the look and feel of where I'm going with my haunt.


----------



## printersdevil

Ohhhhh, bluefrog, I love her. Is she still wanting a new home.

Saki, I have never seen that witch. So cool. She would be great in a cemetery. Can't wait to see your pics of her. Love the owl too. That is a great price.

I have the floater witch on the way.


----------



## BlueFrog

She could be.... Let's chat via PM


----------



## booswife02

She's here!!!! I just posted a video and I'm not sure where it posted to hmmm


----------



## printersdevil

I love, love, love her! Which witch is she?


----------



## booswife02

This is the spell speaking witch Ooojen found it for me on trendy halloween.com for $147. I got a 15% promo code from Saki so she was a great deal. She is worth the $200 they sell her for at spirit in my opinion. She comes with her own step pad or you can select sensor. She does have a volume up and down button. She is fairly easy to put together. Lots of parts but they are snap together metal poles. I love her! The only thing I don't like is the inside of the spell book is blank. You can't see it in the dark but you know how we Haunters love small details. And the package wedged 17 lbs.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, she is wonderful! What a great price, too.


----------



## booswife02

I tried posting a video but not sure why it's not working. She has a great voice and I love what she says. 
Here's another black cat. It's head turns side to side and eyes light up red. It meows and snarls


----------



## booswife02

Thanks Ooojen and Saki for helping me get her


----------



## booswife02

Saki I really love that white witch and your owl. I can't wait to see her. She would look great with a black light on her
I've gotta get caught up on this thread now


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

booswife02 said:


> I tried posting a video but not sure why it's not working. She has a great voice and I love what she says.
> Here's another black cat. It's head turns side to side and eyes light up red. It meows and snarls
> View attachment 236912


Booswife02, how much was the cat?


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki, what kind of cauldron are you using? 

I'm looking for a large sized cauldron. Keep an eye out for me if you have a chance. I'd appreciate it very much!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki, love the ghost witch and the owl!! A ghost witch is about the only witch that might work with my set up, since it's a graveyard. I can say I have never seen one before!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bluefrog ok love the witch
And boowife02 I am in love with your witch I need to save up for her in want her too


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have 6 big cauldron s and one giant one 
So will have a few out for sure .found best deal on them at halloween city last year 






TheHalloweenKing said:


> Saki, what kind of cauldron are you using?
> 
> I'm looking for a large sized cauldron. Keep an eye out for me if you have a chance. I'd appreciate it very much!


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Thanks Ooojen and Saki for helping me get her


You are so welcome


----------



## booswife02

HalloweenKing I meant to add the info about the cat and forgot. You can find it on a few sites and eBay for around $40-$50. I got this one from trendy halloween.com for $22 and used my 15% off also! It doesn't look like Much until it's eyes light up and it's head moves.


----------



## printersdevil

How did you get the coupons from Trendy, saki. I signed up or registered and didn't get one.


----------



## booswife02

I didn't either Printer. Maybe it takes a while to update the list


----------



## Saki.Girl

i signed up for the news letter here 
http://www.trendyhalloween.com/tren...tm_content=link&utm_campaign=newslettersignup

i got it right away in my email


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, wish I would have had that yesterday. I just signed up for the newsletter and got the coupon code but it was only good through 2/28 so it expired yesterday. Dang!


----------



## Saki.Girl

won a bid today and got all of this for 10.00 i will be able to use all of these in my witch theme i love the skull light and lantern most but the flaming cauldrons are cool too


----------



## printersdevil

Those flaming hanging lights are cool. Texalucky got two from scareme in a reap. I love them. 

I dug out from all the ice on my car (it is 30 and melting off ground but cars covered) and I saw a Ground Fed Ex van. I just thought it was someone who worked there since there is a big Fed Ex distribution place in our neighboring town. When I got home I put all the grceries up and was getting things ready to cook. I came into living room to sit for a few minutes and there was a big box with my bobble head witch! So excited! She is there one that was brown and I had to send back and the jerk seller didn't want to sell to me. I found her for just a little more. I will put her together and show her off later.


----------



## printersdevil

Here is the bobblehead witch that came in today!


----------



## Saki.Girl

She is cool glad you got one finally


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh ooojen, she is wickedly fabulous. I like her just the way she is. and I'm sure I would like her with the changes too. if I had her, she would be hanging.
saki, the black robed witch is wickedly evil looking. awesome
booswife, awesome black cat.
saki, that is to bad that happened. I've had trouble in the past too. I don't ebay anymore.
I've only seen one of the good witch movies. I loved it.
booswife, she will be a great cauldron creep.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, cool flag.
bluefrog, very cool witch. love your setting too. anyone getting her will be lucky.
booswife, she is so very cool. all these witches makes ones head swirl. I don't know how one chooses just one. and another cool cat.
saki, the lantern and items will make for nice witchy backgrounds.
printer, she is a cool bobblehead witch.


----------



## Saki.Girl

found this great free template you can down load its in pdf you just type in your own wording on labels and print love it 

http://blog.worldlabel.com/2011/bottle-labels-for-your-apothecary-products.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

A great list of witch herbs
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/76175-witchs-herbs.html


----------



## printersdevil

bethene, isn't this bobble head like the witch you got in this Secret Reaper?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got a bunch of cool stuff for my witch theme from my reaper booswife2 omg everything is so cool and will fit in my gathering of witches fantastic.


----------



## hallorenescene

it is all cool saki. very nice indeed


----------



## Saki.Girl

My witch flag came I love it


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I can see why. it's wonderful


----------



## Saki.Girl

And was on 6.00 free shiping ordered a couple more going to see about writing gathering of witches on one 


hallorenescene said:


> saki, I can see why. it's wonderful


----------



## printersdevil

Cool flag, I almost ordered one several times.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Cool flag, I almost ordered one several times.


two of them are going to hang at the front of my long driveway


----------



## printersdevil

The OTC witch with the red apple came in. She is soooo tall. The photos here show her without one of the extender poles. She is standing close to 6 foot tall her and there is another pole that makes her well over 7 foot. I think the extra pole makes her too wobbly. I will work on stabilizing her more if I use it that tall. She is a good witch for the $50 with free shipping.

I got a $10 coupon in email and have free shipping so trying to decide what to buy.









Excuse the mess. You can see all the boxes of the recent witch purchases and all the props that are underway. LOL, I need to clean and put up some things.
This witch has the same are almost identical face as the one on the left behind her. It is the one from ebay that was only $39 and some change.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool I wondered how she was . I did pick up a broom today will take pics tomorrow


----------



## ooojen

She looks great, Printersdevil! The shape of her face reminds me of that black and gray Pumpkinrot witch.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got some goodies coming today and my white witch will be here maybe Saturday if not for sure monday


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

printersdevil said:


> The OTC witch with the red apple came in. She is soooo tall. The photos here show her without one of the extender poles. She is standing close to 6 foot tall her and there is another pole that makes her well over 7 foot. I think the extra pole makes her too wobbly. I will work on stabilizing her more if I use it that tall. She is a good witch for the $50 with free shipping.
> 
> I got a $10 coupon in email and have free shipping so trying to decide what to buy.
> 
> View attachment 237302
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess. You can see all the boxes of the recent witch purchases and all the props that are underway. LOL, I need to clean and put up some things.
> This witch has the same are almost identical face as the one on the left behind her. It is the one from ebay that was only $39 and some change.
> View attachment 237303


They can be witch sisters.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok omg i am so happy with my ebay score i got it came today 
i got 5 of these flaming caldrons, one skull light this cool lantern and also got this cool guy i guess he is a guy or girl maybe that i am going to make into a warlock / witch


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, some cool stuff. that head will be great whatever you do with it.
that head reminds me of a head I got, but mine had a face in front and in back. it came with a spinning motor.


----------



## printersdevil

My floating witch arrived. I didn't get her all the way together because it looks like the Try Me battery corroded. So I just stuck her on a short pole and set her on a box and table to show off.









She looks pretty good with these other 4. I can't wait to set up the others and see them all together. I also have the Grandin Seated Witch, Helga and Hilda witches who are both very tall. One has a big broom and the other is holding a crystal ball. Loving my witches.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, all your witches are very impressive. love the photo shoot of them all together.


----------



## Saki.Girl

She looks great it's so cool you have them out. Mine are all in boxes since out in garage did not want spiders make them there homes lol
My white witch is out for delivery will post review and pic when she comes


----------



## printersdevil

I love the white witch and can't wait to see her. 

I have them out just so I can see what I have. They will be boxed up probably tomorrow. I wish I could get to the boxes of the others so I could get them all together. That room is a nightmare!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

If u have trouble with the battery box, just use an emory board (nail file) to knock off the corrosion and then use a cotton swab with just a dab of alcohol to clean it (not too damp). Let it dry before using but it works great. I've saved many electronics this way.


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you, pumpkinpie! I got her so cheap on Amazon, that I can't complain.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got the white witch she is a smaller witch as far as her head and hands go she is 5 ft tall and dose have a cool voice and she turns side to side 



















going to take a vid of her to share also got my owl he is huge lol the eyes light up red


----------



## printersdevil

LOVE HER! She is awesome. 

Cool owl.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok let see if this vid works click on photo and vid should come up if not let me know


----------



## Saki.Girl

another vid she dose not cut out that is just the vid on my phone doing that


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I just watched your video, she is amazing. cool owl too


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I love her face. Wish her hands were bigger.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I am very happy with her . So much different then the other witches


----------



## ooojen

She's great! Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am so excited I have figured / drawn out my layout for party and going to add a little bit of a walk thur to get to the party area


----------



## Saki.Girl

Working on some bird skulls for my voodoo witch


----------



## printersdevil

Which witch is the voodoo scene? I just love all the variety that you have, but am loving the white witch so much.


----------



## Saki.Girl

The one I bought from another member on here totaly spacing name at the moment got another skull made and it'd drying


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I am really happy with the white witch she just adds so much so different from the others


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki, did you get a good deal on her? I think I may be interested in purchasing one later on.


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Saki, did you get a good deal on her? I think I may be interested in purchasing one later on.


I got her from 
http://www.halloweencostumes.com/

I got I think it was a 20 percent discount for being a first time customer just scroll to bottom of page and you will see the discount section for new customer


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got my fortune teller fish to day for my fortune teller witch


----------



## printersdevil

I love those. I am going to use some like that that are shaped like a four leaf clover.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I love those. I am going to use some like that that are shaped like a four leaf clover.


i wounder if they make skull ones


----------



## hallorenescene

those fish are really cool. and I believe they work.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> those fish are really cool. and I believe they work.


Ya I tried one out lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok so with the help of another member 
hallorenescene and reading her post i had a ahha moment for my snow white witch she will be walking Thur the forest so i ordered 3 of these black trees with white lights from walmart on sale for 9.99 i have the same one i got last year just bigger for my christmas tree and love it. and these ones will also get use on my covered pouch for christmas so a 2 holiday item whoot








i also got this Grey Gauze Cape 2 of them they are 1.97 









2 of these Dropping Head Halloween Decoration, Skull with Hair they are 6.97








and some black table cloths 5 of them they are .97


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I love your black trees. I know I have at least one. that is a great price considering they are 9.99 brand new. trees make great back drops. I really love that costume. and I have a brides dropping head. I love it. I'm sure you will love your dropping head.


----------



## printersdevil

I tried to get a black tree earlier this afternoon and they were sold out


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I tried to get a black tree earlier this afternoon and they were sold out


I wonder if it is by store location I know homdepot is I put in different locations and can find stuff


----------



## printersdevil

it says unavailable online. but, I will check some stores in the DFW area.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> it says unavailable online. but, I will check some stores in the DFW area.


oh man I will keep my eyes open for when I see them on sale again


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Between Saki and Printers, you ladies have the best luck of finding the BEST stuff!
You all have some wonderful stuff.


----------



## ooojen

I think they put a lot of work into it! The more you look, the more good stuff you find.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

We're always looking when we have the time, but don't find the deals they do.


----------



## ooojen

I wasn't suggesting you don't make an effort, HalloweenKing! Not at all...but I know those two are always on the lookout for good stuff!


----------



## WitchyKitty

They do find tons of great deals! I look all the time and never find such good deals. (I think they buy them all before we can get a chance to, hahaha!) 

I have some of those fortune telling fish...I won them as a prize with some other items from a forum person here.

I was looking at those dropping skulls with hair, myself. It seems like a good price!

The trees will look awesome for you witch theme, Saki!! Very cool idea!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol its more like I refuse to pay a lot and want great deals so I can buy even more . Lol 
And sometimes it's just luck being in the right place at right time. Use all kinds of different wording in your eBay search you never know what someone will list it as . And at work I can use my sell phone to search which is a good and bad thing lol


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

We find deals online, but nothing compared to theirs. They have good luck.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> Lol its more like I refuse to pay a lot and want great deals so I can buy even more . Lol
> And sometimes it's just luck being in the right place at right time. Use all kinds of different wording in your eBay search you never know what someone will list it as . And at work I can use my sell phone to search which is a good and bad thing lol


Lucky girl, Saki. I can only use my phone on breaks..


----------



## ooojen

I try not to look online too much (darned shipping costs1), but I do have my more-urban older DD check her area Craigslist for me sometimes.


----------



## WitchyKitty

TheHalloweenKing said:


> We find deals online, but nothing compared to theirs. They have the luck O' the Irish.


LOL, the Luck o' the Irish is historically BAD luck!! The phrase eventually got turned around and became good luck...they say this may have happened when the Irish came to America and some found gold in the mines or such, which then people would consider them lucky...or if an Irishman happened to have had any type of good luck, it became thought that the reason was that Irish were just very lucky. It also applies to folklore and things, such as leprechauns and catching them to get their gold and/or finding a pot o' gold at the end of the rainbow.

So, it could go either way, depending on how you look at the phrase...they have the Luck o' the Irish...or WE do, lol. 

Your lesson for today has concluded.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

WitchyKitty said:


> LOL, the Luck o' the Irish is historically BAD luck!! The phrase eventually got turned around and became good luck...they say this may have happened when the Irish came to America and some found gold in the mines or such, which then people would consider them lucky...or if an Irishman happened to have had any type of good luck, it became thought that the reason was that Irish were just very lucky. It also applies to folklore and things, such as leprechauns and catching them to get their gold and/or finding a pot o' gold at the end of the rainbow.
> 
> So, it could go either way, depending on how you look at the phrase...they have the Luck o' the Irish...or WE do, lol.
> 
> Your lesson for today has concluded.


My granddad used to tell us that we had the Luck O' the Irish when we would catch big fish when we were young. I guess it kind of stuck with me.


----------



## WitchyKitty

ooojen said:


> I try not to look online too much (darned shipping costs1), but I do have my more-urban older DD check her area Craigslist for me sometimes.


When I buy online, I always change the searches to look for "free shipping" and "US only"...that helps. If buying from an online store, I hunt for coupon codes for the store, first...such as free shipping codes or discount codes.

Lately, I have tried not switching my Ebay searches to free shipping and searching normally, just curiously to see if I can find these awesome deals everyone finds...nope...not even with shipping, lol. I am a crazy person when it comes to finding the best deal on things...I won't buy full price, I don't like buying anything over half price, actually, lol. (...besides food, that is.) I will search for discount codes for hours sometimes before making a purchase!


----------



## WitchyKitty

TheHalloweenKing said:


> My granddad used to tell us that we had the Luck O' the Irish when we would catch big fish when we were young. I guess it kind of stuck with me.


Lol, it's okay to say it in the good luck way...that's how most people take it. I even have a pretty St. Patrick's Day decoration that says Luck o' the Irish. It's just ironic, is all, as they had such terrible luck in the far past. I would say I certainly carry their bad luck gene, hahaha! Someday I will find my leprechaun and pot o' gold!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Anywho...lol...I love seeing all these witchy things everyone has been finding! Your Halloween displays are going to rock the neighborhood!!!


----------



## ooojen

WitchyKitty said:


> ...Your lesson for today has concluded.


Oh, but can I still chime in if I keep it short? I only recently learned than huge numbers of Irish people were sold as slaves in the Caribbean and the current US.
During the 1600's there were more Irish people than black people sold as plantations slaves. Historically, yeah, pretty unlucky! 

Maybe it's my good fortune not to find more wonderful deals than I have time, space, and money to deal with


----------



## printersdevil

I don't work so I am on the computer a lot. When I do it is substituting and many times I play on my phone if the kids are doing independent work. I am pretty selective about the classes I take andknow the teachers and what they leave. Mostly high school upper level classes. lol

Those fortune telling fish are all over ebay, but they want too much for them. Oriental Trading Company has them. I ordered my four leaf clover ones from US Toy Company. They are based in Carollton, TX, about 90 minutes from me. They carry educational toys, teacher supplies and carnival games. I like stopping in there when I am in the area.

Saki is right about using the search features of the web. I never pay retail for anything. I am a true bargain shopper. When I find something I want, I just search for it under every possible combination of words Ican think of. I used to teach web searching strategies to my students.

One of my favorite witches is the big tall light green faced one in a black dress. I think she may be the one that Big Lots carried last year. I found her on a fluke by looking under something like full size black witch. Whatever it was worked and I got her for about $39 and way less than 20 in shipping. She is a beauty. The funny thing is that I told someone about her and they couldn't find her using traditional things like witch prop, full size witch, etc. 

Some of the sellers shot themselves in the foot by not listing in many ways. I also don't always bookmark things I want especially if no one else is watching. That way I swoop in at the end and buy it without having people jack up the price. Doesn't always work.


----------



## WitchyKitty

ooojen said:


> Oh, but can I still chime in if I keep it short? I only recently learned than huge numbers of Irish people were sold as slaves in the Caribbean and the current US.
> During the 1600's there were more Irish people than black people sold as plantations slaves. Historically, yeah, pretty unlucky!
> 
> Maybe it's my good fortune not to find more wonderful deals than I have time, space, and money to deal with


...and don't forget the Great Famine (Irish Potato Famine) and many other terrible events that happened to them over in early Ireland.
Lol, yeah, if I was too lucky to find lots of stuff for good deals, I'd want to buy it all and I'd be broke and have clutter everywhere!


----------



## WitchyKitty

printer, are you using the four leaf clover fortune things in your witch/gypsy display? I have never seen one of those...only the fish. I LOVE clovers/shamrocks, so they sound awesome to me!


----------



## printersdevil

I have been kicking myself for never remembering to check coupons when I buy from stores. I just can't remember to do that!!!


----------



## printersdevil

WitchKitty, here is the link to the four leaf clovers.

I am planning to give them away to TOTers at one of my tables with the tellers. I also am hoping to make a ton of wands (very simple ones) to give away and maybe a little piece of paper drawn from a glass bowl.

I am still working on details but am posting plans on the Party Idea forum in the Conjurers Constortium thread.

I found a very cool thing on the other forum for an interactive type thing to determine if they are a Witch, Wizard or Fortune Teller. I will modify to include all where the man who did it just used it for witches. Cool and easy idea.






Sorry I can't remember his name to give him credit. He has a cool Haunt called something barn. I will look for it and come back to add because I hate not to give him credit.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I love the clovers!! How cute!! That's a good price for 144 of them, too. That would be super cute to give as ToT gifts for your theme! I think I need to go ToTing at your house and get myself one!!!  Love the wand idea, as well! As well as the witch game. Very fun stuff!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I go for free shipping and or very low shipping my white witch shipping was only 4.95 i got my 100 fortain fish on ebay for 4.50 and free shipping. when you find something you like just keep looking amazon is ussaly way more then ebay but i have found two of my new witches on there cheaper then ebay so make sure to look everywhere


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> WitchKitty, here is the link to the four leaf clovers.
> 
> I am planning to give them away to TOTers at one of my tables with the tellers. I also am hoping to make a ton of wands (very simple ones) to give away and maybe a little piece of paper drawn from a glass bowl.
> 
> I am still working on details but am posting plans on the Party Idea forum in the Conjurers Constortium thread.
> 
> I found a very cool thing on the other forum for an interactive type thing to determine if they are a Witch, Wizard or Fortune Teller. I will modify to include all where the man who did it just used it for witches. Cool and easy idea.
> View attachment 237653
> Sorry I can't remember his name to give him credit. He has a cool Haunt called something barn. I will look for it and come back to add because I hate not to give him credit.


thats funny i saw that today also lol
i wish i would have known about the clovers sooner i would have got them for work for st patties day lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Lucky girl, Saki. I can only use my phone on breaks, and I'm usually eating some protein, lol. Due to our company's policy, cell phone use is hazardous while working in the electronics room, so it makes online data hit or miss. Our crappy computers there are pretty useless for looking anything up. Once I get home and tend to Wifey, I'll go upstairs and we'll look around on here for a while, and then I'll get her up and she can craft a little and look up stuff online.


you must work out and lift weights i say that cause of the eating protein lol that is what hubby dose he lifts weights  oh by the way you have some goodies coming your way soon for spell books


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> I go for free shipping and or very low shipping my white witch shipping was only 4.95 i got my 100 fortain fish on ebay for 4.50 and free shipping. when you find something you like just keep looking amazon is ussaly way more then ebay but i have found two of my new witches on there cheaper then ebay so make sure to look everywhere


I search Ebay and Amazon, daily, lol. I can only imagine the damage I would do if I had more money on hand, lol. That's a great deal on shipping your white witch!



Saki.Girl said:


> you must work out and lift weights i say that cause of the eating protein lol that is what hubby dose he lifts weights  oh by the way you have some goodies coming your way soon for spell books


I eat lots of foods that have added protein, too, and also those protein powder drinks, both for when I exercise and because I am a vegetarian and I need to get a little extra protein from other sources besides the vegetarian protein enriched foods I do eat.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> you must work out and lift weights i say that cause of the eating protein lol that is what hubby dose he lifts weights  oh by the way you have some goodies coming your way soon for spell books


I do, Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> I search Ebay and Amazon, daily, lol. I can only imagine the damage I would do if I had more money on hand, lol. That's a great deal on shipping your white witch!
> 
> 
> 
> I eat lots of foods that have added protein, too, and also those protein powder drinks, both for when I exercise and because I am a vegetarian and I need to get a little extra protein from other sources besides the vegetarian protein enriched foods I do eat.


ya hubby dose the protin drinks to i just can not gag them down lol but i have started back to the gym after a long time off use to be gym queen guess i got burnt out but then put on weight so time to head back so who knows maybe i will gag some down at some point lol am trying to eat clean


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> ya hubby dose the protin drinks to i just can not gag them down lol but i have started back to the gym after a long time off use to be gym queen guess i got burnt out but then put on weight so time to head back so who knows maybe i will gag some down at some point lol am trying to eat clean


We have found certain brands taste better than others (...not great, just better, lol). My husband uses a couple different kinds, and I use another. Just have to mix them as good as you can and chug them fast, hahaha! You are going to need all your muscles to set up all those witches this Halloween!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i found this one ebay no way i would pay 299.00 for it but looks cool
the add says its not even available yet lol price ever drops i would love it 
Stitch Witch Sisters Animated

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stitch-Witc...962?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa5044e2a


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> We have found certain brands taste better than others (...not great, just better, lol). My husband uses a couple different kinds, and I use another. Just have to mix them as good as you can and chug them fast, hahaha! You are going to need all your muscles to set up all those witches this Halloween!!!


ya my other big issues is i am now allergic to soy gives me a tummy ache boy have i learned that everything has soy


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> ya my other big issues is i am now allergic to soy gives me a tummy ache boy have i learned that everything has soy


Ahhh...well, then my protein stuff is out of the question. What about whey protein?


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Ahhh...well, then my protein stuff is out of the question. What about whey protein?


i have to be careful some of it also has soy in it but have found a few with out


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Here was a good one that my wife had used in the past.

http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Whey-Pr...26206968&sr=1-19&keywords=whey+protein+powder

Saki, this would be good for you. No soy, and it's organic.

http://www.amazon.com/Source-Organi...26207109&sr=1-22&keywords=whey+protein+powder


----------



## Saki.Girl

these could be used in so may ways 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-4-St...193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item541b710f59


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Here was a good one that my wife had used in the past.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Whey-Pr...26206968&sr=1-19&keywords=whey+protein+powder
> 
> Saki, this would be good for you. No soy, and it's organic.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Source-Organi...26207109&sr=1-22&keywords=whey+protein+powder


sweet thank you


----------



## WitchyKitty

Just checked my husbands whey protein...it has soy lethicin in it, so his wouldn't work for you, either.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Just checked my husbands whey protein...it has soy lethicin in it, so his wouldn't work for you, either.


its amazing i had to take viteme d and did not even think taking it tummy starts hurting sure enough had soy in it finally found some with out


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, I don't know what's going on, but I can't like or reply anymore. Oh well, I was going to say I don't have issues with soy, thankfully, as I need it, but I do have issues with many other foods and drink ingredients and I know how hard it is when it seems those ingredients are in everything!


----------



## WitchyKitty

That big cauldron surrounded by witches is pretty darn cool!! You could make a nice scene with that!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> That big cauldron surrounded by witches is pretty darn cool!! You could make a nice scene with that!


i know it is wicked cool


----------



## printersdevil

Love that big cauldron and 3 witches. I found a cool site today that I was going to share. I just stumbled on it.. It was a sort of Search Engine I guess. I cleaned up all my cookies this afternoon and deleted all the temp files and now I can't remember the name! Hopefully it will come to me. I put in like witch prop and it brought them up from all places. It was amazing at all the differing prices on things. Like saki said you really have to watch.

I just got in two wizard costumes today from Amazon. One of them I paid $9.99 for and found it other places for $49.00! Funny thing is tonight it shows it is unavailable. I also have been noticing that some of the sellers on ebay are going up on prices after something is listed. Weird. So everyone should watch closely when you have things in your watch area. Make sure the price or shipping has not increased!!!

Witchykitty just remind me you want a few of the clover fortune teller things and I will send them to you. We often have up to 300 TOTers so I will buy again closer to Halloween. Right now my emphasis is on big props. I know that the closer to Halloween it gets the higher prices will be at some places.

I am posting my new finds in the Conjurers Consortium thread. Take a look.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those animated witches are adorable. I have 6 inflatables, I wouldn't mind adding another cute one to the mix


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have one inflatable I got last year after Halloween can't wait to use it would like a few more


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, which inflatable did you get?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just saw this animated spell book up for sale and thought I'd pass it on

http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-s...-will-even-consider-trades-2.html#post1737776


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> Just saw this animated spell book up for sale and thought I'd pass it on
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-s...-will-even-consider-trades-2.html#post1737776
> 
> View attachment 237684


thanks for the heads up i had seen that and sent pm then saw this i just bought the spell book man there is a ton of his props i would love to have but have to wait till have more funds just payed house payment lol

i had been wanting this one for a while excited to get one


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your welcome, yeah I saw he has witches on there too...it's killing me I can't start collecting yet but we just had to unexpectedly purchase a new car so halloween purchases are on hold for now


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, which inflatable did you get?


i got this one 
Halloween Airblown Inflatable 6 ft Haunted Carriage Kaleidoscope Projection


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> Your welcome, yeah I saw he has witches on there too...it's killing me I can't start collecting yet but we just had to unexpectedly purchase a new car so halloween purchases are on hold for now


oh man i hate when that happens


----------



## hallorenescene

holy moly saki, that one is amazing. I've never seen one like it before.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> holy moly saki, that one is amazing. I've never seen one like it before.


Ya i got it on clearance at home depot for 49 was regular 179.00


----------



## hallorenescene

I figured it was an expensive one. the price you got it for is awesome


----------



## printersdevil

I have the red witch Helga and love her. I would like the other, but it is $32 shipping to me on top of the price. Too much for a used one, but she is great!.


----------



## ooojen

You guys are really amassing some awesome props!
I guess if I'm going to have my Shakespearean witches, I'm going to need to build them. My plans for this year are overly-abmitious, and I sense some serious stress coming (but I sense an awesome party coming, too!) I need to start building as soon as it's warm enough to take the mess outside.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got this roll of netting for 2.00 figure can use for some witchy things


----------



## hallorenescene

nice netting saki


----------



## hallowmas

Can't wait to see the coven ! We do all airblowns easy up easy down


----------



## Cloe

I've been reading through this thread to see if and what you've come up with for your Oz witch. I do many different "scenes" outdoors and have done an oz display for a couple of years now. I'm actually going to rest that scene this year. Too bad we live on opposite sides of the country. I don't know what you've conjured up so far but I may have a few ideas that you could build on. I'm also keeping up on this post for ideas to improve mine when I decide I want to put that scene out again. I don't want to clog up your party thread with my pictures, especially if you already have that area figured out but if you would like to see it let me know. Maybe I could send them to you or something. I'd also like to mention I have a perfect solution for a large crystal ball and that I saw a good sized sand timer at Hobby Lobby this week but the sand was white not red. You would have to build your own base but I'm sure you'd have no problems.


----------



## Saki.Girl

What is your idea for crystal ball . So far my oz witch I am thinking giant crystal ball giant sand timer and a flying monkey by her side . That's all I have so far but that's the start kinda have them all wrote down with starts focusing in then on each one 
I have seen a great tatouial on building a timer from soda bottles too not sure which way I will run with it lol

or i may take it a whole other directions with like oz witch and a scarcrow she made wicked / evil but please throw out any ideas love to here them i am not set on any thing firm with her just yet


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love to see some of your pics


----------



## Cloe

I was planning on using one of those Michael's plastic make your own snowglobe thingies but ended up finding a photo snow globe ball at 5 and below and ended up using that. I resized a photo of Aunt Em in Photoshop and slid it in there. I stuck one of those green submersible tealights in the bottom of the base to light it up. Have to say it was suitable for me to give the illusion of Aunt Em being "in" there. As far as the globe, I came across these when I was looking for a globe to do something different with my Grandin Rd. witch hand candle. I ended up cheapening out and just using the flat bottom globe from Michael's. Don't know what your budget is but they're cheaper than the globes below but as said, the bottom, which flipped over is the top, is flat in the center. The larger globes come in different sizes and regular and neckless. You could probably make your own base out of foam to recess a tealight or hot glue it to the top of the globe.Then laminate a photo of Aunt Em or even just use toothpicks or popsicle sticks on the back and into the foam to hold the photo up in the globe center. Here's the link to one of the globes. I believe they're for outdoor lamp posts. http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Acrylic..._sim_hi_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0SNQNEDAMCXP42QR308M


----------



## Saki.Girl

So the person who owned house before us left these Panals iin rafters I think they will work perfect to make a witch hut for one of my witches


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cloe said:


> I was planning on using one of those Michael's plastic make your own snowglobe thingies but ended up finding a photo snow globe ball at 5 and below and ended up using that. I resized a photo of Aunt Em in Photoshop and slid it in there. I stuck one of those green submersible tealights in the bottom of the base to light it up. Have to say it was suitable for me to give the illusion of Aunt Em being "in" there. As far as the globe, I came across these when I was looking for a globe to do something different with my Grandin Rd. witch hand candle. I ended up cheapening out and just using the flat bottom globe from Michael's. Don't know what your budget is but they're cheaper than the globes below but as said, the bottom, which flipped over is the top, is flat in the center. The larger globes come in different sizes and regular and neckless. You could probably make your own base out of foam to recess a tealight or hot glue it to the top of the globe.Then laminate a photo of Aunt Em or even just use toothpicks or popsicle sticks on the back and into the foam to hold the photo up in the globe center. Here's the link to one of the globes. I believe they're for outdoor lamp posts. http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Acrylic..._sim_hi_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0SNQNEDAMCXP42QR308M


sounds pretty cool have to see if they have huge ones that size at store 
only thing is i want a huge one like 25 inch wide may end up just been all green and i will use a ball but i will keep looking got time


----------



## Cloe

Just thought after posting that that I was going for the whole Oz scene. I had the 4 characters so wanted the whole movie type illusion. If you're not going that route just the globe with a light would work. I'm sometimes guilty of going a little too cutsey for a lot of people's tastes but I have to admit I did have fun with it. I did the search all year long for the best pricing on the costumes and accessories route. A little darker and creepier is probably more of most peoples tastes. I picked up the witch at Spirit when she first came out and just decided to have fun figuring out how to use her. FYI you've built up an amazing collection of witches.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cloe said:


> Just thought after posting that that I was going for the whole Oz scene. I had the 4 characters so wanted the whole movie type illusion. If you're not going that route just the globe with a light would work. I'm sometimes guilty of going a little too cutsey for a lot of people's tastes but I have to admit I did have fun with it. I did the search all year long for the best pricing on the costumes and accessories route. A little darker and creepier is probably more of most peoples tastes. I picked up the witch at Spirit when she first came out and just decided to have fun figuring out how to use her. FYI you've built up an amazing collection of witches.


ya i am not to much for the cute side but like seeing what people do with it i have found the monkey suit i want to get and stuff next to her but man he is spendy 130 but he looks cool. i will see if i pull the triger on him or not lol . i am going for more of the dark side of her. i am going to be getting a animated scarecrow so he is a darker kind of scarecrow so who knows he may win out over the monkey or i will do both . lol 

thanks on the witches i want 2 more but they are going to have to wait for a bit . just finished up some bird skulls for my voodoo witch 








have almost all her little detail for here seane then to build a witch shack for her 

snow white witch i will have her walking thru the forest have 3 black christmas trees coming and i have one spooky tree all ready 

my salem witch i think i will have it be her standing in a graveyard 

my soul keeper witch i think i will have her standing next to a fire place and maybe get a big cage with some kids trapped in it not total sure on her yet lol 

but have the lay out of the party figured out LOL


----------



## ooojen

When we were in Phoenix I saw a huge snow globe thing at an antiques mall. It had a rigid globe rather than being inflatable, and it came from some beer company display. I don't remember which brand, and DH doesn't either (though he did remember seeing the globe!) It looked interesting for a crystal ball remake, but I didn't pore over it because it was on a high shelf and I knew I didn't want to have to carry it home. But anyway, there *are* big acrylic (or similar) domes out there somewhere. I hope you find something perfect!
Oh, here's an 18" globe:
https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/7568/3202-18000-003.html
Just a possibility to keep in mind.


----------



## Cloe

Mine was an oudoor display and I try to take into account all the younger TOT'R's. My globe is actually only a tad bit less than 5" diameter. A little smaller than the movie so I figured more like 8" would have been better. Here's my "tiny" globe and my lighthearted scene from 2013. Tried taking last years photos without a flash and detail got pretty lost as it was just too dark when my daughter took them.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> When we were in Phoenix I saw a huge snow globe thing at an antiques mall. It had a rigid globe rather than being inflatable, and it came from some beer company display. I don't remember which brand, and DH doesn't either (though he did remember seeing the globe!) It looked interesting for a crystal ball remake, but I didn't pore over it because it was on a high shelf and I knew I didn't want to have to carry it home. But anyway, there *are* big acrylic (or similar) domes out there somewhere. I hope you find something perfect!
> Oh, here's an 18" globe:
> https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/7568/3202-18000-003.html
> Just a possibility to keep in mind.


cool i will have to look for these big ones for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl

cleo 
your set up looks great wicked job on it


----------



## Saki.Girl

now this size I might beable to live with for my crystal ball .


----------



## automa

Awesome thread you are so blessed in the USA, in the uk we are limited to what we can get at a reasonable price shipping from the USA doubles the price of the prop and then import charges. Anyway looks like your all having fun.


----------



## ooojen

automa said:


> Awesome thread you are so blessed in the USA, in the uk we are limited to what we can get at a reasonable price shipping from the USA doubles the price of the prop and then import charges. Anyway looks like your all having fun.


I understand that would be very frustrating. What you might benefit from as much as anything here on the forums, are the build tutorials. You might not have big props available, but you have the raw materials. It can be lots of work putting props together, but it can be lots of fun, too.
There are some very creative people here, and you'll find ideas from the quick, inexpensive, and simple to some pretty advanced mechanized builds that are well beyond my level. 
The flip side of the coin-- You folks in the UK have access to some raw materials that would make me swoon! There are so many things in your antique stores or flea markets that I'd love to get my hands on for Victorian cabinet curiosities or "Gothic castle" props! (Darn those 20Kg baggage weight allowances! lol!) You have curios and candelabra that are so much better quality than the spookified plastic replicas we can buy. 
I've found dozens of absolutely perfect garden decorations or statues online, only to see they're only available in the UK. Just a little bit of paint and some spider webbing could turn them into amazing props.
If only shipping were cheaper, we could do some trading!
I hope you enjoy it here, and that you'll share some of your ideas and results with us!


----------



## hallorenescene

so Hallowmas, are all your air blowns witches? I would love to see a picture?
saki, I think those panels will make a nice gypsy room too. what a lucky find. your bird skulls turned out nice. just as a mention, in hocus pocus, the witch turned to stone once she stood in the hallowed [blessed] ground of the cemetery. as another direction, instead of a cemetery, you could have her standing by different ways they tortured witches. they burned them at the stake. they hung them. they dunked them. they put them in stockades. or you could put one by a candy house. 
cloe, I love your scene. very nice. and the aunt em crystal ball turned out great


----------



## automa

Thankyou for your kind words ooojen, i'll post my last years Halloween effort as soon as i can, not sure how to do this yet, will have to use facebook as i don't use youtube. Any advice on the above.


----------



## booswife02

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/hagatha-the-towering-witch-animated-prop-p-28211.html

You guys have got to see this new witch for 2015. I love her. It's Halloween Express 2015 sneak peek


----------



## booswife02

Halloween Express 2015


----------



## printersdevil

She is great, booswife.

Here is a link to some of the big glass globes. I searched for the neckless ones. However, many of them will not fit on the bases that most of us use. So keep that in mind if you order any. They even have some plastic ones here. I do have three big silver looking bases that would hold the neckless ones. The silver stands actually were those big warming things. I will get some photos and show you tomorrow. I find them all the time at thrift stores.

Large glass globe sites


FYI, I found this above search engine (The Find) last week and you can change out what you are looking for and get many, many results. I searched for Halloween witch props and it pulled up tons. I was able to see all the different prices and order from the cheapest. Watch the shipping though. It can be time consuming this way, but save you money.


----------



## booswife02

Great Printer! Thanks


----------



## Si-cotik

just a thought but what about scrying mirrors? Basically a plate painted black, I've seen a lot of sites with how to make them.


----------



## printersdevil

I would love one, Si-cotik. I have it on my list of things to look for....Hmmm....I will not go to Pinterest tonight!!! I have been up wayyyy to late the past two nights. Sunday I worked on the SR messages until almost 4 a.m. and last night I got hung up on Pinterest until the wee hours.


----------



## Si-cotik

http://paganwiccan.about.com/od/samhaincrafts/ss/ScryingMirror.htm

here is a nice one


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, she is fantastic. I love he two tone dress effect and how it fans out


----------



## Si-cotik

I know what you mean about pinterest...I got stuck on there a lot today trying to get some ideas for my steampunk vampires. Looks likes it's going to be a little harder than I thought...probably just have to take the classic and 'steampunk' everything.


----------



## printersdevil

Here are a few of the bigger bases that I have picked up. They are the silver plated or chrome bases to serve food in on buffets.

These hold the bigger ceiling globes that I find occasionally. 
This one I actually have a Dollar Tree ball sitting in the spot where the glass globe should be. I would probably use it as a prop in low light that way if I could find a gray or silver ball.







This one is about the same size and I do have a globe that will go in it.







This is my other one and it is much bigger. I don't have anything big enough for it.








Please excuse all the clutter and dirt and dust. THey are on the patio table on the screened porch where they have been for several months. I left them out so I could see them and work on them as I found things. I will be forever washing the insides of them!


----------



## hallorenescene

those look nice printer


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok she is a cool witch 


booswife02 said:


> View attachment 237960
> 
> 
> Halloween Express 2015


----------



## Saki.Girl

Printer I love that big base I will have to keep my eye open for something like that


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great idea on the mirror si-cok


----------



## ooojen

Booswife-- I love her! I can so see her standing over a cauldron, doing the "Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble," act! I was planning to build mine, but this was so perfect, and 15% off, too. (I could try hacking the audio and putting in my own monologue.) But now I see she's $276 marked down to $230 (still, ouch!!) and she's out of stock. I'm disappointed she's out of stock, but if I had better sense I'd be relieved.

Printer--- Good idea using chafing dish stands for large crystal ball bases! Thanks for sharing that idea!


----------



## Saki.Girl

oojen I had no clue she was that much Wow she is a spend witch ouch for sure .

I have to share something funny my mail lady delivered my black Christmas tress she says I have 3 black Christmas trees for you she then says why do I have a feeling these are not for Christmas and for Halloween lol . I laughed and said well yes they are for Halloween but I will use them at Christmas too lol


----------



## Penumbra

booswife02 said:


> View attachment 237960
> 
> 
> Halloween Express 2015



I've seen that witch on several other sites already, she's probably going to be a mass-produced prop that's sold almost everywhere, so chances are you can find her for a cheaper price.


Also, I've read that she is over 7' tall! So if you decide to get her make sure you have a big enough space to display her. Haha.


----------



## printersdevil

ooojen, thanks for supplying the name of the base. I could not think of what those were called. Chafing dishes. Now I remember!


----------



## booswife02

Thanks Penumbra, I'll do some homework on her

Ooojen she's not available because she is for 2015. It's a preview. They will be for sale sometime in August.


----------



## ooojen

booswife02 said:


> Ooojen she's not available because she is for 2015. It's a preview. They will be for sale sometime in August.


. 
That makes sense. I'm afraid she's still out of my league, though. Well see what happens when we're closer to Oct.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Penumbra said:


> I've seen that witch on several other sites already, she's probably going to be a mass-produced prop that's sold almost everywhere, so chances are you can find her for a cheaper price.
> 
> 
> Also, I've read that she is over 7' tall! So if you decide to get her make sure you have a big enough space to display her. Haha.


this is good to know love to find a great deal on her


----------



## Saki.Girl

bought this spell book can not wait to get it 








also ordered this scarecrow so may do a twist on my oz set up  

I will do some vids of them when get them


----------



## ooojen

Great scarecrow! I've got the spellbook too. I've had it for a couple years, but haven't yet had a spot to use it (though I expect to this year). It needs a little modification so the cover doesn't look so much like cheap plastic, but the open/close feature seems to work well.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok guys check out this prop for 2015

Reaper Summoner Of Spirits Prop 








http://www.halloweenexpress.com/reaper-summoner-spirits-prop-p-28215.html#.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok love this tree too but dang he is a lot 










http://www.trendyhalloween.com/Life-Sized-Deadwood-Haunted-Tree-Animated-Prop-P19372.aspx


----------



## Saki.Girl

found the witch booswife02 posted a little cheaper when it get iin stock 

http://www.hauntedprops.com/hagatha-the-towering-witch/


----------



## printersdevil

The summoner is great!


----------



## ooojen

Yeah, the summoner is wicked! I'd like to see a video of it in action. That will come, I'm sure, but I'm impatient now!
Good to see Hagatha is indeed available from at least one cheaper source. 

DD picked up the tree for me at the end of last season, on deep, deep discount. I haven't set it up to see whether it works yet. There was no rush since it couldn't be returned anyway. I'm hoping for the best, and intend to put it in the bayou.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh when you do set up your tree take picks for sure please  
I might try to make some trees but going to have to do some looking around for some how too that will not cost a butt load


----------



## Cloe

I love that tree too. I wanted it when I first saw it till I saw the price. I do have the cloth one that Buy costumes sold with the foam branches but I'm really thinking of giving the great foam tree a go this summer. We'll see. Printer I love those stands. They're perfect. And dare I admit that I have that scarecrow you ordered too, Saki. I got it at CVS a couple years ago, I think.


----------



## ooojen

I'll take pictures for sure. 
I'm going to want several trees, and my thought was to put this one in where people would pass by it early. Then they'd wonder whether my home-made trees were going to "come to life" too. I have a talking tree face to incorporate further on. 
I'm so anxious for it to get warmer out so I can start on large builds!


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that scarecrow will be perfect for your oz theme. he is pretty wicked looking. cool looking spell book.
saki, that reaper sooth sayer is awesome. and that tree is perfect. I want one for my woods.
ooojen, your talking tree face sounds cool. I have a talking acorn face.


----------



## printersdevil

Reaper Summoner of Spirits

Here he is at another place. They show a price and it is not as much as I thought. Actually a Ouija Board could be hacked to move like this a lot cheaper.
I don't know if I want him or not. I used to play with a Ouija in high school, but really think I will pass. I have two of them and will use the props, but don't really want anyone messing with it. I don't want anyone summoning anything sinister.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok guys got some cool deals today picked up these candle holders 









then its not quite as big as i wanted but for the price it works i found a ball and this wood bowl as base for my oz crystal ball and paid only 7.00 for both 


















and found this castle flag i will beable to hang in back ground of one of the witches


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Reaper Summoner of Spirits
> 
> Here he is at another place. They show a price and it is not as much as I thought. Actually a Ouija Board could be hacked to move like this a lot cheaper.
> I don't know if I want him or not. I used to play with a Ouija in high school, but really think I will pass. I have two of them and will use the props, but don't really want anyone messing with it. I don't want anyone summoning anything sinister.


ya out of all the things i have a oujjia board is one thing i will not bring in the house  nor will hubby let me seen to much of what they can cause but he is prety cool


----------



## printersdevil

I have those two, but will not use. One has never been used per the seller, but cleansed it and blessed it anyway. The other was bought from a woman on an online FB garage sale. I know her and she only used as a table prop.


----------



## Saki.Girl

The glass bowl is about 11 inch across and 10 inches deep so at least it's big just not huge unless I find something else by then lol


----------



## printersdevil

I have a question about how to measure round things like the globes/crystal balls. Do they measure around the ball? Like when you see the big gazing balls and it has a size on the box, is that how they measure? It's a math thing and I am a math agnostic. I believe in it, just don't do it! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I have a question about how to measure round things like the globes/crystal balls. Do they measure around the ball? Like when you see the big gazing balls and it has a size on the box, is that how they measure? It's a math thing and I am a math agnostic. I believe in it, just don't do it! lol


i have no idea on that one


----------



## Saki.Girl

i also started what i think will be my voodoo hut or it will be the backing of on of my witches i told hubby i would hold off decorating it to much lol since Halloween is 6 months away but that bay is staying up till then lol there will be skulls and stuff hanign down floor done a lot more to do to it but got the basic frame up of it


----------



## ooojen

Very cool shack, Saki-- I know it will look amazing done!



printersdevil said:


> I have a question about how to measure round things like the globes/crystal balls. Do they measure around the ball? Like when you see the big gazing balls and it has a size on the box, is that how they measure? It's a math thing and I am a math agnostic. I believe in it, just don't do it! lol


Heehee-- I like that definition. They usually tell you the diameter measurement when you buy something spherical. That would be the measurement from one side straight through the middle to the point opposite.


----------



## printersdevil

Classic Witch Costumeon sale for $15. Lots of other good buys there also.


----------



## Si-cotik

I wonder how this is http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Halloween-Spooky-Haunted-Decoration/dp/B00NT32DC8/ref=pd_ybh_10

kinda pricey tho


----------



## printersdevil

I have a spirit ball with a skull in it that talks. I got mine after Halloween one year at maybe Target.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice buys. I really love the candle holders. and your panels are a start. it will work well for witches or voodoo. 
printer, nice costume. are you getting it?
sicotik, nice crystal ball.
printer, I have one of those talking, skeleton head, crystal balls too. I got mine after Halloween as well, and I believe it was target.


----------



## ooojen

I couldn't find any reviews of the crystal ball anywhere (I did find if for $52 at Power Costumes--still expensive but cheaper than Amazon.) From the picture, it looks great!

Printer-- 15 bucks is a great deal for that witch costume! You couldn't sew it for that.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Classic Witch Costumeon sale for $15. Lots of other good buys there also.


oh love the out fit going to have to check out the rest of the site too thanks for posting this


----------



## Saki.Girl

Si-cotik said:


> I wonder how this is http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Halloween-Spooky-Haunted-Decoration/dp/B00NT32DC8/ref=pd_ybh_10
> 
> kinda pricey tho


dang this is cool but ya a bit pricy for sure love to see a vidieo of it


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh man they even have the Animated Haunted Ash Urn on sale at that great site you posted printersdevil

http://www.darksidedisplays.com/detail.aspx?ID=8458


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, I need to go back and look at all the sale stuff. I just looked for witches and wizards. That is cool.


----------



## booswife02

Saki, thanks for finding my witch cheaper so far that's the cheapest I've seen

Printer thanks for posting that site I got the costume, an auburn wig, the realistic rat set and a cauldron witch door cover plus some gifts for my sister. Fantastic prices. Ooo and Google a promo code. I got like $8 off with codeFB10

Saki I love that urn. I wanted to get it when I worked at spirit but didn't. Emily's Mom is in an urn and I worried it would make her feel weird. $15 is a fantastic price and very worth it. Great prop


----------



## booswife02

Also they have a rattle snake that looks really real for your voodoo witch. I'd die if that thing was in my house but it looks great. Looks real.
http://www.darksidedisplays.com/detail.aspx?ID=8228


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Also they have a rattle snake that looks really real for your voodoo witch. I'd die if that thing was in my house but it looks great. Looks real.
> http://www.darksidedisplays.com/detail.aspx?ID=8228


ya i would die if was in my house to snakes scare the crap out of me lol


----------



## printersdevil

What witch did she find cheaper?

I think I will grab the ones I send to you last night on messenger and post here, too, booswife.

I found the gorgeous whie witch that Saki bought for around $80. Did you get it that cheap? 

Another site that is only available for the next couple of weeks is: thefind.com

It is a big search site for buyers. They search everywhere and show you all the options. I found a lot of things cheaper that way. They are shutting the site down soon and going to work for Facebook ads.


----------



## Saki.Girl

http://www.halloweencostumes.com/animated-standing-ghostly-witch-with-staff.html
got the whit wich cheaper then 80 from here 
Make sure to sign up to get your 20 percent off first order
its at very bottom of page on the right


----------



## Saki.Girl

My scarcrow and spell book come today really excited to see them in person


----------



## Burgundyblack

oooo day b4 mine !!!!


----------



## printersdevil

We want pictures, saki. I have that spell book but have yet to even put batteries in it. Can't wait to see your scarecrow and hopefully hear about the book in action.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok the spell book dose look a little fake but in the dark it will be ok man is it loud lol 



















the scarecrow i am in love with he is very cool i will fatting him up but total dig him 

















here is a vid of him


----------



## booswife02

That's what I said Saki about the Spell book. Originally I wanted to redo the front but in the dark it's really not that big of a deal. The trick or treaters loved it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> That's what I said Saki about the Spell book. Originally I wanted to redo the front but in the dark it's really not that big of a deal. The trick or treaters loved it.


it did not come with the plug which i thought it would but battries made it work


----------



## printersdevil

I LOVE the scarecrow. He is awesome. 

Do you have the spell book, too, booswife?

I have not put batteries in mine, but thought it would be good in the dark, too. I got it on half price last year from Grandin.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I LOVE the scarecrow. He is awesome.
> 
> Do you have the spell book, too, booswife?
> 
> I have not put batteries in mine, but thought it would be good in the dark, too. I got it on half price last year from Grandin.


hubbby was like holy crap that book is loud


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> ok the spell book dose look a little fake but in the dark it will be ok man is it loud lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scarecrow i am in love with he is very cool i will fatting him up but total dig him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a vid of him


Love the spell book and scare crow is pretty scary too.LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok I have 4 more witches on the way you know it was a good deal and could not pass up and they are ones I don't have . I would love the witch swamp hag but I want her at a good deal so unless so super deal comes up lol I am going to just work on details as booswife2 and hubby would say u have enough witches lol 
I will post pics of the witches when they get here one is shipping next week but 3 on the way


----------



## Saki.Girl

Going to create my own version of this in my yard for party


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm loving the scarecrow and the spell book. I don't care if the spell book looks fake. I'm just in it for the fun. and if the kids love it, that's my goal. but at the same time, I can relate. I thought these animated bats were so cheesy looking, but once hung up and working, well, the kids were mesmerized by them. sooooo, I got a couple more. I even grew to like them. 
saki, 33 are on their way. I about fainted. then I figured out you meant 3, and the button repeated itself. lol. I always have that happen. wow! with all the witches you got, your haunt is going to be great. wow wow wow!!!!! and I love what you're going to create for your yard for the party.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol omg ya if it was 33 I am pretty sure there would be hell to pay from hubby lol 
I will have to get your guys opuion I have 2 massive trees thought what would it look like to have the witches dancing around them but it might take the effect away so may not lol


----------



## BlueFrog

If anyone in the Chicagoland area wants to know where at least four tabletop-sized animatronic witches are located at a GW, drop me a PM. These are the Telco-style (but not actually Telco) witches dressed in black and orange with ?green light up eyes; the largest one is flying but missing a broomstick; one has a crystal ball; one is in a rocking chair; don't remember what the last one was. I believe they were all in the $6 - 10 each range, and I have no idea whether they work. There is also a singing skeleton, still in (tattered) box, that sings "Hot hot hot" for $10. Good prices if you're going to use them for yourself, probably not enough meat on the bone to flip. I would love to offer to pick them up and ship them but I'm drowning in my own sales and donations right now.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Saki you can have 33 just tell your hubby the same thing we all tell our hubby's, "I've had those forever, don't you remember!" HeHeHe
Post lots of pics, I love your thread. Great inspiration


----------



## Saki.Girl

"i got a rock!" said:


> Saki you can have 33 just tell your hubby the same thing we all tell our hubby's, "I've had those forever, don't you remember!" HeHeHe
> Post lots of pics, I love your thread. Great inspiration


That would work if he was not here when ups or fed x came lol 
I can't wait till its closer I will set them all up and will do a group photo lol


----------



## shadowwalker

Are you still going to do a witch display on the porch? I remember you talking about doing that since your new home has a nice covered porch. lol. But that was 3 months ago! 

Love all the witches. It's going to be amazing. I can't wait for the set up pictures!


----------



## Saki.Girl

shadowwalker said:


> Are you still going to do a witch display on the porch? I remember you talking about doing that since your new home has a nice covered porch. lol. But that was 3 months ago!
> 
> Love all the witches. It's going to be amazing. I can't wait for the set up pictures!


Yep funny I was just thinking about my porch set up today lol great minds think alike lol 
Think I will have at least 2 on pourch maybe the ones that hang so if wind blows they Wil not tip over


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, I bet someone will grab those. good price, collectible and so cute. 
saki, I can't wait to see your photo shoot. oh, and girls, I don't believe in lying. so just hide the things till Halloween, then you can honestly say, really, I've had those for quite awhile. lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I don't believe in lying either that's proble why me and hubby have one amazing relationship  
Actual hubby is cool I will tell him the great deal I got and he will be Aww cool .


----------



## printersdevil

When I told hubby that we we were expanding to a walk thru this year from front yard to back and screened in porch he just shook his head. He peaked into the bedroom where all my stuff is and just shut the door yesterday. I told him that he should have looked the day before. I just boxed up five full size witches that would have greeted him face to face. LOL

He spends money on guitars and stuff and me on witches and wizards and general Halloween. It is a good arrangement.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol that is funny pinterdevil 
ya maybe next year I will do a walk thur we have a great lay out for it . But not this year lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> When I told hubby that we we were expanding to a walk thru this year from front yard to back and screened in porch he just shook his head. He peaked into the bedroom where all my stuff is and just shut the door yesterday. I told him that he should have looked the day before. I just boxed up five full size witches that would have greeted him face to face. LOL
> 
> He spends money on guitars and stuff and me on witches and wizards and general Halloween. It is a good arrangement.


ya we to have a equal thing mine is on Halloween and motorcycle stuff his is motorcycle stuff and trust me the motorcycle stuff is way more spend then my Halloween lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

some cool vid of how tos 
Witch's Cauldron 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xi38Ln9i4I

DIY. Gothic Cup 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aMRQgnvaPM


----------



## "i got a rock!"

I don’t lie to my hubby either ladies, it was just a joke, are you kidding me my hubby feeds my Halloween addiction, He even let me have a Halloween theme wedding. Sounds like we all have great husbands. Saki I love the Samhain Witch circle I think you should do it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

"i got a rock!" said:


> I don’t lie to my hubby either ladies, it was just a joke, are you kidding me my hubby feeds my Halloween addiction, He even let me have a Halloween theme wedding. Sounds like we all have great husbands. Saki I love the Samhain Witch circle I think you should do it.


lol i new you were joking around sweetie lol 

i am so doing that circle its like so easy but yet so cool


----------



## hallorenescene

rock, I knew you were joking too. I just wanted to be funny also. my remark wasn't in regard to your remark. it was just a statement I like to make.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Hahaha no worry girls, just don’t want you guys to think I’m that wife, I was laughing reading your posts. I just want to see Saki get 33 or more Witches for her collection, That would be AWESOME.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok guys 3 more witches arrive Friday  and I figured out my graveyard fencing it will be coffin faces and columns plan on starting it this weekend


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, how many witches does that make now? maybe it is 33. can't wait to see the three more witches


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok guys 3 more witches arrive Friday  and I figured out my graveyard fencing it will be coffin faces and columns plan on starting it this weekend


Sounds awesome I can't wait to see it all set up.  My husband thinks my 4 witches are too many.LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> some cool vid of how tos
> Witch's Cauldron
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xi38Ln9i4I
> 
> DIY. Gothic Cup
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aMRQgnvaPM


Thanks for sharing this Saki great projects


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, how many witches does that make now? maybe it is 33. can't wait to see the three more witches


I think it puts it around 15 when this 4 arrive.
that will be the last of my witch buying unless a killer deal comes along again lol going to focus on all the details for each witch set up  at least I Will have viriaty lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> Sounds awesome I can't wait to see it all set up.  My husband thinks my 4 witches are too many.LOL


Ya me too have my rough plan on paper now to pull it off lol


----------



## hallorenescene

wow saki, 15 is awesome. you will have such a fun haunt. and I love your coffin fence.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> wow saki, 15 is awesome. you will have such a fun haunt. and I love your coffin fence.


I am excited about my coffin fence think the candles on each one will really make it come alive


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got my 3 witches today the green one the eyes light up red the other tow make noise 





































a vid of the purple ones


----------



## printersdevil

Love them, saki. Are the two purple ones alike? Love the blonde hair. I asked spinechiller if he/she had more to sell since he only showed me the two. He said he had others. I wish he/she would get me some pics. Loving the purple witches with blonde hair. I love the green faced one that is like yours. I am getting her and the skeleton witch which will be great in my cemetery.


----------



## Saki.Girl

The two purple ones are alike dang he has more lol he had a lot of witches . 
He is going to send me his other skeleton witch like your getting she looks very cool


----------



## printersdevil

I love he purple ones. I asked him about others and he just said he hade more. I want to see some.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those witches are wonderful.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> Ya me too have my rough plan on paper now to pull it off lol


I have no doubt you will do way more than pull it off it will be amazing and over the top as usual.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> I have no doubt you will do way more than pull it off it will be amazing and over the top as usual.


aww thanks going to try that is for sure


----------



## Spinechiller

printersdevil said:


> I love he purple ones. I asked him about others and he just said he hade more. I want to see some.


Hey, Hope all is well. I sent you an email and photos of the the other witches I have available this morning  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Saki.Girl

This year I am not waiting till a week before party to then do my costume. 
I want to do something like this photo


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that will be an awesome costume


----------



## printersdevil

Love the costume. You will be awesome in it!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 238830
> 
> This year I am not waiting till a week before party to then do my costume.
> I want to do something like this photo


That will be wicked cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks guys now to see if I can find all that stuff or similar anyway 

ok so I decided I wanted a red skeleton witch I have the skeleton so I just ordered this of ebay







I will turn the vampire collor down if it looks to vampire once I get it on and see  LOL 








I love the color and will make a great red witch


----------



## hallorenescene

that robe saki is so pretty. maybe you could turn the collar in giving it a lined look.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya when I saw it I fell in love with it was a much have I also ordered these two witches hats






this one will get a little make over 

this one was just so fun looking has to have


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh saki, those hats are adorable. I love hats. that top one is rich looking, and the bottom one is fun looking. I like how the tip curls on both of them


----------



## bethene

gorgeous robe, Saki!! and I LOVE the hats!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> that robe saki is so pretty. maybe you could turn the collar in giving it a lined look.


ya it even came with the black dress and two necklaces I will have to post pics of them


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> gorgeous robe, Saki!! and I LOVE the hats!!!


I know the hats I saw and were a must have


----------



## shadowwalker

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 238830
> 
> This year I am not waiting till a week before party to then do my costume.
> I want to do something like this photo


LOVE this!


----------



## Saki.Girl

shadowwalker said:


> LOVE this!


I do to I just hope I can find stuff like it


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, do post pics of the dress and jewelry.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, do post pics of the dress and jewelry.


here is the rest of what comes with costume 
dress








choker








and not sure maybe this ties around waist of dress


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a very chick dress. very cute. I was expecting it to be long. but this is good


----------



## Saki.Girl

Happy with my oz crystal ball I will have to get some night pics there is a green light inside


----------



## ooojen

Saki.Girl said:


> Happy with my oz crystal ball I will have to get some night pics there is a green light inside[/QUOexxE]
> 
> That's going to be excellent!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> Saki.Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy with my oz crystal ball I will have to get some night pics there is a green light inside[/QUOexxE]
> 
> That's going to be excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> i think so to was going to paint the base but decided na looks good that way not everything has to be black lol
Click to expand...


----------



## printersdevil

Tell us how you did the crystal ball.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok here is my posion apple I did it with hot glue then painted the glue black. Then I set it on this giant king chest piece I had with what I want to call petrified flowers surrounding it. The flowers were pine cones I found. Then put it all under a glass dome. The dang glass kept reflecting but u get idea. This will be for my snow white witch. First pic is with out dome.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Tell us how you did the crystal ball.


 Lol it was easy lol I found this base that happen to fit this bowl same day at salvation army then printed out a pic glued to card board then added a dt clip green light


----------



## a_granger

Just went through to catch up on this one. Some really great ideas and I love all the pictures!


----------



## printersdevil

I have never seen those small lights at DT. This looks really good. Nice job!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Just ordered some glow in the dark super balls for another project


----------



## Saki.Girl

a_granger said:


> Just went through to catch up on this one. Some really great ideas and I love all the pictures!


More great stuff to come cause now time for prop building and details


----------



## Saki.Girl

Recited this great wit h as a reaper gift from Texas lucky thank you again love it


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, your crystal ball looks just right, and your apple is well constructed.
and now you have added a super reaper witch. what a wonderful setb up you will have this year


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok so Bernice Price East made me this cool cauldron for reaper gift so I wanted it to be filled and look like bubbles so I added some Web some dollar tree battery lights. Then Web on top of them then I added these glow in the dark super balls.
totally love how it looks


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

and for my gypsy witch


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice reaper gift. and the gypsy box looks fun


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, nice reaper gift. and the gypsy box looks fun


thank you I add few more things to the outside now to fill the chest 

ya she did a great make over on the cauldron and by me adding the lights and bubble It really makes it pop


----------



## Defenestrator

Saki-

When I saw your Oz crystal ball, it made me think of another prop notion that I'd seen previously, and thought I would share just in case. Basically, it utilizes a printable transparency which you might find interesting in the Oz crystal ball. 

The printed image remains, but all of the surrounding area is transparent:









If you are interested, the method/process can be found here, and I think that it might adapt itself well to this prop:



Saki.Girl said:


>


----------



## Saki.Girl

Defenestrator said:


> Saki-
> 
> When I saw your Oz crystal ball, it made me think of another prop notion that I'd seen previously, and thought I would share just in case. Basically, it utilizes a printable transparency which you might find interesting in the Oz crystal ball.
> 
> The printed image remains, but all of the surrounding area is transparent:
> 
> View attachment 239308
> 
> 
> If you are interested, the method/process can be found here, and I think that it might adapt itself well to this prop:


Oh that is cool I for sure will do this thank u


----------



## hallorenescene

defense, that crystal ball looks pretty good too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Recived these cool gifts that will go great with my theme. 
Thank u again


----------



## hallorenescene

they are cool gifts saki


----------



## Saki.Girl

Started working on my witch chair


----------



## a_granger

LOVE the chair Saki, your witch is brilliant!


----------



## Saki.Girl

a_granger said:


> LOVE the chair Saki, your witch is brilliant!


thank you i think i am going to paint the bottom cushion and then there is the tree branches for the back


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is an amazing chair


----------



## printersdevil

Great job on the chair. I found a cool chair yesterday at a thrift store, but didn't buy it because of storage issues so far out from October.


----------



## booswife02

Put Come Sit For A Spell on the seat of the chair


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Put Come Sit For A Spell on the seat of the chair


Love this there is going to be some branches add to chair too


----------



## Saki.Girl

very excited about my finds today. 
i got 2 cast iron stoves i love them a witch broom and basket full ov wiccan stuff ,lantern and some fabric wings


----------



## Kelloween

Great finds!! Love those stoves !!


----------



## texaslucky

Me, too! I love the stoves!!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds. I love the purple material


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks guys I am so very happy with my finds


----------



## Saki.Girl

Witch chair done


----------



## spookydave

that is cool! very creative saki girl


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you working on my vultures stands now


----------



## hallorenescene

very cool chair saki


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 240387
> 
> Witch chair done


Spectacular Saki!!!


----------



## Deadna

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 240387
> 
> Witch chair done


Awesome chair! You need a curvy branch out to the side to attach an owl to


----------



## Saki.Girl

So i got two very cool vultures and wanted to build a perch for the to sit on here is how far i am 

first nailed wood together like this 









next it was foam time this is 3 cans then i let dry 









then i flipped them upside down and sprayed what will be the underneath of the perch the one on the right is showing the underside sprayed. one on left is flipped right side up after they have dried. 










next i sprayed more foam on the top on the sides 









next will be painted to look more like rock and there will also be nesting stuff on top here is a pic of one of the vultures that will be sitting on it. 



















i will post more pics when i get it done


----------



## Kelloween

those are looking great!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow saki, that idea is great. the birds paradise


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks guys cant wait to start painting them


----------



## bethene

they look awesome, Saki!!!!!


----------



## a_granger

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 240387
> 
> Witch chair done


Love this chair saki, it's so cool. If you need a place to send it while not is use...(hint)!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Wow, Saki! Everything is great!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I recited a great reap from zombiesmash with all these great items that will work for my witches.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, just a little flair to add some sweetness.


----------



## Saki.Girl

worked on my vultures stands going for the lava look. i will be making a nest on top of them once halloween gets near there will be bones on base and ground and also going to get some red black light paint to add to them 

















Loving them


----------



## Saki.Girl

also started work on my fire for my cauldron not done just yet, hope to finish it Sunday 










and a vid of it click on photo below


----------



## hallorenescene

wow saki, your fire and vulture stands are awesome


----------



## Si-cotik

found this on pinterest thought it was cool

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/436567757602722638/


----------



## Saki.Girl

Si-cotik said:


> found this on pinterest thought it was cool
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/436567757602722638/


oh that looks cool added it to my pins thank you


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Just ordered a new face for my witch. I have been looking for a while and kinda wanted a full head/neck/chest mask, but when I saw this one today made by Cody Snyder at The Vault Of Creepy couldn't pass it up. It's a half mask with some amazing detail! I love the fine wrinkles and bumpy chin and nose tip! And the bonus is that it will be a fairly unique face since I don't think he has made many.










And a pic he sent me showing it being used as a prop head.










Can't wait for it to arrive so I can get started rebuilding Hagetha. Gonna make the head removeable this time so I can store it indoors protected from the temperature swings and humidity changes that have damaged the current face.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Saki.Girl said:


> also started work on my fire for my cauldron not done just yet, hope to finish it Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a vid of it click on photo below


Aw man! That would be even more awesome with some hot coals peeking out from behind the sticks! Great prop!


----------



## printersdevil

I love the fire, saki!!!

Trying to get caught up a little ttonight. I have spent the last nine days at my daughters with the teen grands. They were having WiFi trouble and it would sometimes work and sometimes not. So I tried to stay up wiht my phone, but know I missed a lot.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Nightfisher said:


> Aw man! That would be even more awesome with some hot coals peeking out from behind the sticks! Great prop!


Thanks and yep I left a spot open so could do that  

Love the mask you got very cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

Nightfisher said:


> Just ordered a new face for my witch. I have been looking for a while and kinda wanted a full head/neck/chest mask, but when I saw this one today made by Cody Snyder at The Vault Of Creepy couldn't pass it up. It's a half mask with some amazing detail! I love the fine wrinkles and bumpy chin and nose tip! And the bonus is that it will be a fairly unique face since I don't think he has made many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic he sent me showing it being used as a prop head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive so I can get started rebuilding Hagetha. Gonna make the head removeable this time so I can store it indoors protected from the temperature swings and humidity changes that have damaged the current face.


Looks amazing love it . Can not wait to see it all done


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ordered this today one of my witches needs a dragon


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Nice job saki, looks like everything is coming along nicely


----------



## Saki.Girl

"i got a rock!" said:


> Nice job saki, looks like everything is coming along nicely


Thanks really trying to rock it this year


----------



## spookydave

lol, not trying, you are rockin it


----------



## Saki.Girl

spookydave said:


> lol, not trying, you are rockin it


Thank you


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Got my new mask in today, put the eyes in, strapped it to the foam head and slapped on the wig and hat for a few photos. Just a quick assemble to see how it looks. Still need to adjust the yesys, paint under the eye holes and mouth, stuff some pieces of plastic bag into the nose and chin ensure they hold their shape and pin and glue everything. Going to repaint the hands to match better with the airbrush I just got too.

Full view, minus her staff, necklace and a few other details I want to add to her.










Look at the detail in that face!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow nightsfisher that looks outstand as it is so far man it will be over the top when you get all the details done. I love it

did you make the eyes or buy them ?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Saki.Girl said:


> wow nightsfisher that looks outstand as it is so far man it will be over the top when you get all the details done. I love it
> 
> did you make the eyes or buy them ?


Got the eyes off Amazon. Only $9! They are just a tad under lifesize, but still look awesome. - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0070E0HJI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great buy for sure man they look real


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Saki.Girl said:


> Great buy for sure man they look real


They come in a bunch of different colors too. Blue, green, brown, grey and variations of iris texture too. I wish they had some that looked like cataracts. They are two-piece and can be taken in half easily to surface mount. Looks like LEDs would be easy to install into them too.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, she is awesome! Love her!! Great details.


----------



## Si-cotik

There are a lot of wonderful things here...maybe next year I will do Steampunk witches...since I seem to be coming up with more ideas for that than I am for Steampunk Vampires this year


----------



## Si-cotik

Harry Potter Tarot concepts: http://ellygator.deviantart.com/gallery/46748242/HP-Tarot


----------



## Saki.Girl

Those eyes are wicked I needs some for sure. 

Steam punk witch now that would be intestine


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ordered a bunch of these lights to line my drive way with they were on sale set of 4 for 3.89 so got 15 packs of them coming


----------



## Saki.Girl

Trendy halloween is having a great sale 
Picked up 10 packages of dirty Web .50 cent each







Got these glasses .70 cents each 







This door thing was just cool 5.00







And this cd .40


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok working on more props here is my witch so far


----------



## printersdevil

saki, that is fabulous.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Made this for craft of the month it will sit some where next to one of my witches


----------



## Saki.Girl

Recited my first box of goodies the solor lights are wicked


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok my dragon mask came omg it's huge it will look amazing next to one of my witches. 







Close up


----------



## Si-cotik

that looks awesome Saki


----------



## kittyvibe

I was inspired by the dragon mask and am now contemplating getting one for my witch setup this year. I was also thinking of animating it simply with a rotating fan or stick it on a reindeer (with body hidden) , so the head moves some. Im still conjuring up ideas but the juices are flowing! thanks for the inspiration! Do you have any plans for it to move too?


----------



## Saki.Girl

I had not thought about it cause I thought it was a lot smaller. But now making the head move would be fantastic I will have to keep my eye out for something for him for sure . I am still blown away at its size and how good it looks.


----------



## Saki.Girl

there are 3 different ones 
the white one here is the best price 
http://www.walmart.com/.../Premier-Ancient.../26982880

the artic one that is the one i got here is best price 
http://www.amazon.com/Unknown-Arcti...1431648735&sr=8-1&keywords=arctic dragon mask

and the red one here 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALLOWEEN-B...737?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ebabde11


----------



## Saki.Girl

Better close up.


----------



## printersdevil

Is it a real mask? What do you have it setting on?

I have been trying to figure out how to do some dragon for one of my wizards,


----------



## Saki.Girl

Yep its a real mask. I have it setting on one of my giant candle sticks I have that worked out perfect . I can't wait to have the dragon out by one of my witches. It will actual be out year around my living room is dragons and wizards


----------



## Si-cotik

thought this was a cool idea: http://coolglow.com/blog/halloween-idea-make-glow-curtains/#sthash.FQnLb1nH.dMo4fijd.dpbs
http://www.flashingblinkylights.com/blog/index.php/2014/10/peace-love-bead-crafts/

also for people with wizards I saw this...know It has potential: http://www.flashingblinkylights.com...toys/led-crystal-ball-magic-wizard-staff.html of course you could make it a staff or something not like what the guy posing is doing.

http://www.lightgod.com/product/663-hallobds/Glow-In-The-Dark-Necklace-Bat-Skull-Beads.aspx


----------



## printersdevil

Love those glow curtains!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Si-cotik said:


> thought this was a cool idea: http://coolglow.com/blog/halloween-idea-make-glow-curtains/#sthash.FQnLb1nH.dMo4fijd.dpbs
> http://www.flashingblinkylights.com/blog/index.php/2014/10/peace-love-bead-crafts/
> 
> also for people with wizards I saw this...know It has potential: http://www.flashingblinkylights.com...toys/led-crystal-ball-magic-wizard-staff.html of course you could make it a staff or something not like what the guy posing is doing.
> 
> http://www.lightgod.com/product/663-hallobds/Glow-In-The-Dark-Necklace-Bat-Skull-Beads.aspx


I love those Glow curtains


----------



## Saki.Girl

Si-cotik said:


> thought this was a cool idea: http://coolglow.com/blog/halloween-idea-make-glow-curtains/#sthash.FQnLb1nH.dMo4fijd.dpbs
> http://www.flashingblinkylights.com/blog/index.php/2014/10/peace-love-bead-crafts/
> 
> also for people with wizards I saw this...know It has potential: http://www.flashingblinkylights.com...toys/led-crystal-ball-magic-wizard-staff.html of course you could make it a staff or something not like what the guy posing is doing.
> 
> http://www.lightgod.com/product/663-hallobds/Glow-In-The-Dark-Necklace-Bat-Skull-Beads.aspx


oh some great kinds love the curtain idea too thanks so much for sharing keep the cool ideas coming


----------



## printersdevil

Death Studios New 
l
Check out their new witch mask. Very cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Death Studios New
> l
> Check out their new witch mask. Very cool.


Wow that is a cool looking witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

finished up my columns love how they turned out. 







close up


----------



## Saki.Girl

Some of my cut outs for my garage door they will have lights behind them so will glow


----------



## Saki.Girl

I got this cool reap yesterday that will go with my theme so great 







And these fantastic witch lanterns 







And 







Thank you again


----------



## spookydave

Love those columns saki girl , they look great!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

spookydave said:


> Love those columns saki girl , they look great!!


Thanks working on voodoo hut next


----------



## spookydave

Hahaha cant wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## printersdevil

Are you making your voodoo witch? I think this is a great idea and I am anxious to see what you come up with.


----------



## coxboy316

Didn't know if you were looking for some more witch stuff. Go to ebay and look up seller 1jewels76 She has a pretty cool looking mask


----------



## Saki.Girl

coxboy316 said:


> Didn't know if you were looking for some more witch stuff. Go to ebay and look up seller 1jewels76 She has a pretty cool looking mask


cool I will have to check it out thanks


----------



## coxboy316

The auction ends tonight


----------



## Saki.Girl

One more witch on her way to me  love that she is different


----------



## Saki.Girl

Recived this cool witch from my reaper today . Love her


----------



## printersdevil

Cool witch. does she hang. I love the face and hands.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Cool witch. does she hang. I love the face and hands.


 she has no hanger at this time but i am going to make her one


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got my background for salem witch.
Working on witch cabinet right now and another background for one of my witches 
The start of it


----------



## printersdevil

Loving all your plans. I would love to hitch up my broom and fly that way for this wonderful Gathering of Witches!

That backdrop is gorgeous.


----------



## booswife02

Everything is coming together Saki, your hardwork is paying off


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks guys plan to have a lot done this weekend will post pics


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have been crazy busy I have started my witch backgrounds set ups
Witch cabnit painted 







Got this witch back ground set up details will happen when close 







Paintings I did 







And 







So much more to go but this will sure help


----------



## a_granger

Everything looks fantastic Saki, I can't wait to see the rest of your set up!


----------



## Saki.Girl

a_granger said:


> Everything looks fantastic Saki, I can't wait to see the rest of your set up!


Thank you . I worked on more backdrops yesterday love how things are looking


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up this wedding dress will make a great white witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

found a 2 wedding dress love the train on this one


----------



## Saki.Girl

also started on the back ground of my oz witch got my twister started


----------



## Saki.Girl

and started on the back ground of my white witch


----------



## BlueFrog

Somehow I blinked and this thread got up to 81 pages while I wasn't looking. Hopefully no one has posted this witch-worthy DIY project yet:

http://www.littlethings.com/diy-mas...urce=ISM&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=Fun


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> Somehow I blinked and this thread got up to 81 pages while I wasn't looking. Hopefully no one has posted this witch-worthy DIY project yet:
> 
> http://www.littlethings.com/diy-mas...urce=ISM&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=Fun


I had not seen this before cool idea thanks


----------



## Saki.Girl

only 16 weekends till party whoot time to kick it into high gear for sure


----------



## Zombiesmash

Love love your paintings Saki! Gorgeous!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Zombiesmash said:


> Love love your paintings Saki! Gorgeous!


Thank you more great stuff to come


----------



## booswife02

The Party is starting to take shape. I can see it now. I'm soo excited!


----------



## Saki.Girl

The candles I made today from foam pipe installation  I could not find two of my lights but you get the idea the lights will be pushed down in the foam night of party 

Love how they turned out


----------



## Saki.Girl

Chimney I painted with candles I made for white witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

My newest prop who will be transformed into my white witch


----------



## ooojen

The chiminea with candle arrangement is a really good look, Saki. I like that a lot.


----------



## a_granger

Saki.Girl said:


> My newest prop who will be transformed into my white witch


Very nice Saki what will be a fantastic white witch!


----------



## Saki.Girl

a_granger said:


> Very nice Saki what will be a fantastic white witch!


Thank you need to put one of the wedding dresses on her to make sure it fits or see if I need to make any adjustments. Working on a giant dragon egg for my dragon witch now


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> The chiminea with candle arrangement is a really good look, Saki. I like that a lot.


thank you  i love how it turned out


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok  this ugly chair 
gave it a make over for one of my witches


----------



## Saki.Girl

Working on another witch backdrop


----------



## bethene

love that dragon, Saki!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> love that dragon, Saki!!!


Thank you he is going to look great with witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

Mom gave me a chimney so desided to give it a make over for gypsy witch


----------



## printersdevil

Everything is looking great, saki.

I am so envious of those coming to your party. It will be a great one!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Everything is looking great, saki.
> 
> I am so envious of those coming to your party. It will be a great one!!!


You know your welcome to come too


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Wow! You have so many things together already! I'm super-impressed and look forward to the million other things you will complete before your party actually arrives! Awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Wow! You have so many things together already! I'm super-impressed and look forward to the million other things you will complete before your party actually arrives! Awesome!


Thank you going over the top this year so will look amazing


----------



## matrixmom

I have 16 hats that look like this ...they are nylon. They are 18 inches wide by 14 inches tall.Has 6 stripes total.
.if you want them - just pay shipping??? PM me if you want them


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> I have 16 hats that look like this ...they are nylon. They are 18 inches wide by 14 inches tall.Has 6 stripes total.
> .if you want them - just pay shipping??? PM me if you want them
> 
> View attachment 244859


sent you a pm yes I would love them they will work perfect


----------



## Saki.Girl

Started working on my kitchen witch section. This skull raven mask is one of my most favorite items I have bought this year


----------



## Si-cotik

love the mask. Everything is looking good!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks the more I do more excited I get


----------



## witchy poo

Just skimming through your ideas. Witches, my favorite subject, lol. Of all my witchy areas I love the bathroom best. It's my witches dressing room. I hang striped leggings over the shower curtain. I have several black perfume bottles, black nail polish, wart cream, candles, little frog soaps, old brush and hand mirror, hat stand that holds of course one of my witch hats. I look forward to seeing all your ideas and pics.


----------



## Saki.Girl

witchy poo said:


> Just skimming through your ideas. Witches, my favorite subject, lol. Of all my witchy areas I love the bathroom best. It's my witches dressing room. I hang striped leggings over the shower curtain. I have several black perfume bottles, black nail polish, wart cream, candles, little frog soaps, old brush and hand mirror, hat stand that holds of course one of my witch hats. I look forward to seeing all your ideas and pics.


i will have to get new pics up i have been crazy working its looking awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl

i have started my set up since it is so big it is looking fantastic  lots to do and lots of pics to come as i get closer but this will be epic


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Not that it doesn't ALL look great, but my eye especially went towards the cauldrons stored in the desk/table/island above. It kind of tells a story itself, that they have so many cauldrons and are constantly whipping up potions! Love that!


----------



## witchy poo

Oh my goodness. Looking great.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks there is 10 diffrent scean just in the party area that I am working on . Then to the outside  once I get them more detailed and ready will post pics


----------



## Saki.Girl

my gypsy witch


----------



## ooojen

You folks who are doing witch themes-- have any of you gotten any of the new Grandin Road witch offerings yet? When/if you do, I'd love to see how you worked them into your scenes. Some of them are quite unique and interesting. 
They have some cute little party items, like witch legs bottle stoppers, but they also have some very detailed life-sized props, and a 9' tall animated witch they describe as, "over the top"--- in more than one way, I guess! That would certainly make an impression! It's nice to see some new and different stuff.
The three at the cauldron look great, too. 
So if any of you get any of the new witch-themed items, it would be fun to see pictures and read opinions, either here or in the GR thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl

would love to have the brewing witches but the price would have to come down a lot before I would buy lol 

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-brewing-witch-trio/808205


----------



## Saki.Girl

Plan on getting a ton more done this weekend will try to get some great pics up


----------



## WitchyKitty

I love all the scenes, so far...but my fave is the Witch's Kitchen scene...of course, it's so me, lol. I just love it.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> Plan on getting a ton more done this weekend will try to get some great pics up


I love this witch Saki and can't wait to see all your hard work this week end. I know it will be amazing.


----------



## printersdevil

I love the kitchen scene, too. It is fantastic. But, this white witch is wonderful. And I LOVE the dragon backdrop!!!!! IF you ever start to get rid of either let me know, saki~


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I love the kitchen scene, too. It is fantastic. But, this white witch is wonderful. And I LOVE the dragon backdrop!!!!! IF you ever start to get rid of either let me know, saki~


I will let you know may sell several of my witches after party


----------



## Saki.Girl

lots more done this weekend it looking great


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I just got caught up with the post, and you have moved along well. It all looks great, Saki!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

I'm tired just thinking about all the work you are doing Saki.girl, but it sure looks amazing


----------



## Saki.Girl

thank you guys have much more to do but at least the party area is looking fantastic . next will be the voodoo hut , the forest witch area , house, tunnel and lots of hanging witch hats. 
really excited to see how it all looks when done


----------



## Lady Dy

Do you have a witch album where we could view photos without having to scroll thru all the comments?
It's all awesome looking stuff!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lady Dy said:


> Do you have a witch album where we could view photos without having to scroll thru all the comments?
> It's all awesome looking stuff!


i do need to add to it will do that now


----------



## Lady Dy

I'm curious what types of props you will be displaying, not the witches themselves, but the things around them. I'm also doing a witch theme this year and I am running out of witchy ideas that aren't demonic looking or overly scary for little ones. I have gone with the more realistic looking things instead of cartoony, glittery, fake stuff, but at the same time, I'm not trying to scare people.


----------



## printersdevil

Lady Dy, you will love all of saki's set-up. The scene for the kitchen witch is HUGE and so detailed.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I really love all your imaginative set-ups, Saki. Your party sounds like so much fun!

I came across something this week that I thought anyone planning a witch's event might like, so I'll tell you about it. I was at Walgreen's and was thirsty, so I went to their drink coolers & found a new brand of natural iced teas that were in really neat glass containers. They have a plastic lid that screws on securely and the packaging is REALLY EASY to just rip off - no scrubbing sticky labels! 

The glasses are taller and I thought they'd make great potion jars or curiousity jars. If you glue a round wooden bead onto the top & paint it and the lid black, that would look neat. Or screw an ornate drawer pull through the plastic lid & paint it a color of your choice - also neat! I think they would also look really good in a Mad Lab scenario with glowing liquid inside!

I'll make these at some point, but wanted to share the photo now since the drinks were on sale 2 for $4. Once I do mine, I'll post them in the Crafts section.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lady Dy said:


> I'm curious what types of props you will be displaying, not the witches themselves, but the things around them. I'm also doing a witch theme this year and I am running out of witchy ideas that aren't demonic looking or overly scary for little ones. I have gone with the more realistic looking things instead of cartoony, glittery, fake stuff, but at the same time, I'm not trying to scare people.


right now i have 10 witch sceans set up my gypsy witch and my kitchen witches have the most detail in them right now working on the details for all the others


i also have 
skeleton witch as if setting in living room fire place and hutch 
oz witch there is a twister in back ground that lights up and a big crystal ball still looking for a table 
dragon witch 
white witch 
Salem witch 
sown white witch 
tiki witch 
red witch 

then there will also be voodoo witch hut 
forest witch area
witches on my pouch 
have not started these yet but will be very soon

as i get more details in i will get more pics up


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I really love all your imaginative set-ups, Saki. Your party sounds like so much fun!
> 
> I came across something this week that I thought anyone planning a witch's event might like, so I'll tell you about it. I was at Walgreen's and was thirsty, so I went to their drink coolers & found a new brand of natural iced teas that were in really neat glass containers. They have a plastic lid that screws on securely and the packaging is REALLY EASY to just rip off - no scrubbing sticky labels!
> 
> The glasses are taller and I thought they'd make great potion jars or curiousity jars. If you glue a round wooden bead onto the top & paint it and the lid black, that would look neat. Or screw an ornate drawer pull through the plastic lid & paint it a color of your choice - also neat! I think they would also look really good in a Mad Lab scenario with glowing liquid inside!
> 
> I'll make these at some point, but wanted to share the photo now since the drinks were on sale 2 for $4. Once I do mine, I'll post them in the Crafts section.
> 
> View attachment 247185


i will have to look for these thanks ")


----------



## Saki.Girl

Tiki witch set up


----------



## Saki.Girl

One more


----------



## Saki.Girl

Just ordered these witches from Costco .
Will go great


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am so happy how things are coming together got all the treat items bought for the little cauldrons each of my guest will get


----------



## Saki.Girl

Made some cauldron lighted garland fir pourch 




lights up red


----------



## Saki.Girl

Plans are coming along great this weekend will be working on swamp and bridge for voodoo witches


----------



## ooojen

That should be interesting! I'm doing some stuff with that theme, too, so I'll be interested to see what you come up with!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> That should be interesting! I'm doing some stuff with that theme, too, so I'll be interested to see what you come up with!


I am really excited about it and will for sure post pics.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Newest item that will be getting a make over for my haunt


----------



## Saki.Girl

Just ordered this dragon I will work into my layout


----------



## Saki.Girl

I also ordered this


----------



## spookydave

gonna do a pipe organ? always wanted to do one, maybe next year,lol


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki, it's all looking awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you I need to get more pics lot more getting done


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you I need to get more pics lot more getting done


Yes, get some photos up.
I just looked above and noticed that my phone called you Sami. I fixed that.


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Yes, get some photos up.
> I just looked above and noticed that my phone called you Sami. I fixed that.


Your going to love the organ when get it done.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> Your going to love the organ when get it done.


I can't wait to see it. Is it going to be NBC?


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I can't wait to see it. Is it going to be NBC?


Yep it sure is


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Saki.Girl said:


> Yep it sure is


I had that feeling..
In that case, I *REALLY* can't wait to see it!


----------



## Muffy

Bravo!!!! Saki Girl.....standing ovation!!! You go Girl! Jar up some of that ambition and we'll buy the jars from ya! Your stuff looks just great and I'm sure your guests are gonna love it.

One word of advice from the old Muffster.....be careful how many wedding dresses you buy. I could not bring myself to dye the 1st dress I bought cause it was a brand new dress from a bridal shop that went out of business, this year I bought another one, its just beautiful for $35.00.....oh oh I'm having trouble thinking about dying it black. I have saved some pics in pinterest that show wedding dresses painted by hand..... on man are they gothic looking. I have developed a thing about buying wedding dresses....i just love them. I have 3 all together then of course there's my wedding dress but its in the box thing.

I was gonna try and stage a zombie wedding next year, I have the wedding gowns & I have 3 of the bridesmaid dresses from my wedding. Figured it would be a human ( regular bride) marrying a zombie groom. At the ceremony on her side would be all humans & on the groom side would be all zombies. Might be fun.
If only I had people that wanted to help us!!! Oh the stuff I could do!!!

Anyways your stuff looks great! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol thank you muffy 
These is a lot more cool stuff coming just waiting till Sept then it's all on . I will get more up soon
Ya I here ya on the dresses I paid 8.00 I think was for first one and like 13 for 2 one lol over winter I might give the dying a try


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok it's not done but here is before 

Here is now I will hopefully finish it this weekend and post final pics the purples do match perfect but the camera did not catch it on this one lol 


Here it shows how the purples match


----------



## Saki.Girl

sorry for the hazzy pics there is tons of smoke in the air here i am working on bench i will take better pics then.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome looking!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you I love how it turned out


----------



## Muffy

Oh Man....it looks fantastic! Great Work Kiddo!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Finished the stool


----------



## printersdevil

Great job,saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks have the swamp materials all ready but will wait till a bit closer before start to build it. will be starting on the outside and the voodoo hut itself


----------



## Saki.Girl

got my dragon today and i love him he is huge


----------



## Saki.Girl

Painted this tonight


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> Painted this tonight


Saki I wish I had a 10th of yout talent. You do amazing work. I also wish I lived closer so I could see it all in person.LOL I am glad however that you share many many photo on here.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> Saki I wish I had a 10th of yout talent. You do amazing work. I also wish I lived closer so I could see it all in person.LOL I am glad however that you share many many photo on here.


Thank you 
I will make sure to get some great photos when all set up and vid for you to see


----------



## weeping angel

I love everything you do, Saki. Every piece has your special Saki touch, your signature style!


----------



## Saki.Girl

weeping angel said:


> I love everything you do, Saki. Every piece has your special Saki touch, your signature style!


Awww thank you sweetie


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am pretty darn excited to start on the swamp and the voodoo hut . 
only 7 weeks till party dated so time to kick it all into high gear


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Great work, Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ordered this for my dancing witches the sign is perfect


----------



## Saki.Girl

I came home to a pif gift thank you zombsmash
The witch will go perfect with my theme


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have decided to add a pirate witch 
I wanted her treasure chest to be witchy so I took a cauldron and gave it a make over


----------



## Saki.Girl

starting to work on the outside this weekend more pics to come


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok I got the 3witch and cauldron and love them . I love the detail in the faces . I all ready gave the large witch a hair make over . Will be giving the one on left more hair to . I am going to do some stuff to the cauldron. I may here put my one giant plastic cauldron in its place. I have bought 17 witches this year this is right up there with the witch of stolen souls, snowwhite witch . I love the verity well worth the money. It also has a volume control. 
Here is with the orange hair make over 


My husband standing next to them 






I will post vid when it up loads


----------



## spookydave

Very cool saki girl, you've been very busy!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

spookydave said:


> Very cool saki girl, you've been very busy!!


ya and I have not even posted half of what I have done lol starting on outside this weekend


----------



## Saki.Girl

The fun has started outside decorations going up


----------



## Saki.Girl

Let the epic start now


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up this cool couldron


----------



## Ghouliet

Saki you always do such a womderful job drecorating,


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghouliet said:


> Saki you always do such a womderful job drecorating,


thank you here is some better pics of my witches


----------



## Saki.Girl

updated pics of some of my witches


----------



## Saki.Girl

more my pirate witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

started on house today


----------



## spookydave

That is a badass dragon mural saki girl !!!! love it!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki your set up is beyond amazing. I love your witches and decoration


----------



## matrixmom

Everything is looking fantastic. I can hardly wait to see it at night.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Hoy Smokes Saki girl !

You've got ALOT of witches ! 

There must be a sorority house near by.... 

Or one of them places that sell fudge by the slice.


----------



## Saki.Girl

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Hoy Smokes Saki girl !
> 
> You've got ALOT of witches !
> 
> There must be a sorority house near by....
> 
> Or one of them places that sell fudge by the slice.


Lol I have a 1000 sq foot shop all those witches each have there own scean . Ones it's completely done I will take pics  then there us witches in the front thete will be a tunnel voodoo hut and lots lots more doing a walk thur to party area so excited . My party is on the 17 th so lot of work still to do and pics to come


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> Everything is looking fantastic. I can hardly wait to see it at night.


Thank you have a lot more to do but getting so excited for it all lots of pics when it's all done


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> Saki your set up is beyond amazing. I love your witches and decoration


Thanks sweetie wait till you see the rest I am going for epic this year lol


----------



## DrHorror

Wow, what an amazing gathering of witches. It took my multiple days to get through this thread, and I was not disappointed! So much creativity, my mind has beenofficially blown. 

Saki Girl, you are truly amazing. I can't wait to see the final product. Good luck as you continue to pull things together. 

I'm throwing my first Halloween party this year, and I'm smiltanuously feeling humbled and ambitious to continue to step up my game, after seeing these posts. I'm working on corpsefying some skeletons for two outdoor witches around a cauldron. Hopefully I can post some pics this weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl

DrHorror said:


> Wow, what an amazing gathering of witches. It took my multiple days to get through this thread, and I was not disappointed! So much creativity, my mind has beenofficially blown.
> 
> Saki Girl, you are truly amazing. I can't wait to see the final product. Good luck as you continue to pull things together.
> 
> I'm throwing my first Halloween party this year, and I'm smiltanuously feeling humbled and ambitious to continue to step up my game, after seeing these posts. I'm working on corpsefying some skeletons for two outdoor witches around a cauldron. Hopefully I can post some pics this weekend.


Thank you  I have a lot more to do but will for sure get pics some of it has to wait till week of party which is only 4 weeks away omg lol 
Please do post pics I can not wait to see what your coursing turns out like. I have never done that. 

This weekend I am working on the voodoo witch hut 
Oh and may have a real Hurse as a prop for the party find out tommorow  it will be parked in my drive way as if it's bringing witches to the party


----------



## DrHorror

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you  I have a lot more to do but will for sure get pics some of it has to wait till week of party which is only 4 weeks away omg lol
> Please do post pics I can not wait to see what your coursing turns out like. I have never done that. )


Lol, neither have I! No time like the present to learn something new though. I'm a bit worried, because this will be one of my main scenes. Thankful my party isn't until the 30th, so there is still time.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> Thanks sweetie wait till you see the rest I am going for epic this year lol


and I know photo do not do it justice. I so wish I lived closer so I could see it in person. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> and I know photo do not do it justice. I so wish I lived closer so I could see it in person. Your work is amazing.


Thank you I will be sure to get lots of pics and vids


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Add Content


----------



## Saki.Girl

My witch stone is done


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> My witch stone is done


Love her Saki awesome job


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Don't know how I posted before as app kept closing without me seeing anything. Ugh. 
But glad I did bc your witch stone is awesome Saki. Now to go back and see the rest.


----------



## Saki.Girl

MC HauntDreams said:


> Don't know how I posted before as app kept closing without me seeing anything. Ugh.
> But glad I did bc your witch stone is awesome Saki. Now to go back and see the rest.


lol i was wondering what your comet was before lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

once the party is over i will do just a thread with photos so you all don't have to scroll thur it all here


----------



## Saki.Girl

dancing witches


----------



## Saki.Girl

It is amazing what two creative minds who live across the united states from each other can do when they combined there creativity together. 

A very Special thank you to Celipops for everything from this pamphlet she created for my guest for all the brain stormed together to take things that were great and make it epic. For all the stuff i am learning.
this will be the most epic party ever
I can say the one thing i am most excited about is she is coming to my party and i get to hang with her your the best girl . 
This party is really and Saki.Girl & Celipops Gathering of Witches party hold on to your hat cause when its all together and we take the finale pics and vids you will be blown away


----------



## Saki.Girl

the last page


----------



## Saki.Girl

More items hung in the woods area


----------



## ooojen

It's nice that you can get an early start and get props out, especially since you have so many. If I tried to put mine out that early, by Halloween there would be grass grown up 3' tall around them, they'd be spotted with bird poop, and the wind would have them tattered ragged. (That's just my climate!)
It's also nice that you have the space for the layout that you wanted!
How many guests are you expecting for your party?


----------



## matrixmom

How awesome is that you and celipops! Jdubbya and lewlew got together last year and this year too. Im so sad, I need a halloween buddy too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> It's nice that you can get an early start and get props out, especially since you have so many. If I tried to put mine out that early, by Halloween there would be grass grown up 3' tall around them, they'd be spotted with bird poop, and the wind would have them tattered ragged. (That's just my climate!)
> It's also nice that you have the space for the layout that you wanted!
> How many guests are you expecting for your party?


Ya I am kinda pushing it a bit we do get wind here but so far so good lol 
I will put my good witch props that I really care about out day of party . Looking to have around 40 to 50 guest at most . Can't wait to show you guys the other stuff I am doing. It's starting to really come together. 
Going out with a bang my last big party time for a change going to do themed dinner parties for a while


----------



## Zombiegrl

Everything looks so frightening fun!!! I love all the witches/everything you have been acquiring for it!!    ......your doing an amazing job ....


----------



## Zombiegrl

I was wondering if the crows that you have on the railings outside are plastic, and if so where did you get them from? I have been looking for plastic ones for outside use.... thanks


----------



## ooojen

Saki.Girl said:


> Looking to have around 40 to 50 guest at most .


IMO that's just about ideal. It's enough to keep things plenty lively, but if you get many more than that, it's hard to interact with all your guests.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Zombiegrl said:


> I was wondering if the crows that you have on the railings outside are plastic, and if so where did you get them from? I have been looking for plastic ones for outside use.... thanks


thank you I have lots more to put up and for sure will post more pics.  

the crows are plastic I was lucky to get them off craigs list last year from a lady who was no longer going to do Halloween .


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> IMO that's just about ideal. It's enough to keep things plenty lively, but if you get many more than that, it's hard to interact with all your guests.


ya I think they are going to be blown away that's the idea anyway. lol I am taking this way over the top trying to really make them go WOW


----------



## Saki.Girl

Made this fun little game for guest are you a witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

Really excited this will be a prop at my party too


----------



## Zombiegrl

WOW! that's awesome!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I recived the most awsome reaper gifts from skillie thank you again all will be fantastic with the dragon witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dragon teeth


----------



## Saki.Girl

Zombiegrl said:


> WOW! that's awesome!!!


Ya so excited to have a Hurse at party


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> Really excited this will be a prop at my party too


Perfect.!!!!!


----------



## Zombiegrl

Saki.Girl said:


> Ya so excited to have a Hurse at party


OMGOSH!!! that is just way to cool....


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wanted to share how my reaper gifts got used 
I redid the dragon witch set up . The wonderful create I will put a light in it so people wounder what's in side. I also fixed baby dragons wings. Thank you again skellie for the amazing reap 
each of my witches will have food at there scean hers is a fondue pot with items to dip.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Some voodoo


----------



## The PinProject

Sounds exciting getting halloween partying early this year


----------



## Saki.Girl

17 days till party going to finish up what I can decorate this weekend the rest like the tunnel will have to wait till week of party once set up I will take lots of pics and vids this is going to be epic


----------



## PMTT

Looking forward to seeing all your pics! Everything looks amazing so far! So amazing, I've decided to do a witch theme for my party next year!


----------



## Saki.Girl

PMTT said:


> Looking forward to seeing all your pics! Everything looks amazing so far! So amazing, I've decided to do a witch theme for my party next year!


thank you  
I can not wait to share all the pics I have not posted everything I wanted it to be set up and details in but I plan on taking lots to share. 
you will have a blast doing the witch theme it was a lot of fun for sure and so many options and directions to go with it fun fun .


----------



## matrixmom

ooojen said:


> IMO that's just about ideal. It's enough to keep things plenty lively, but if you get many more than that, it's hard to interact with all your guests.


One year I had more than 70, I don't remember a thing. I wasn't tipsy either. It was a zoo
.Last year at the pirate party, the high school band (all my sons' friends they are in band) showed up, but late. It was great, they ate all the food. No left overs to put away!!
IMO 30-40 is best. You really have to figure out your games well for large crowds like this though. I know Im going off on a tangent but this might help you Saki:
I played walk the plank last year, it was hectic with like 6 planks (6 teams of 8 people or so). I lost my voice, trying to read the questions and stop laughing. Wont play this again with so many peeps.
The year before we played family feud type game, with 2 teams of 15 (not everyone played) that went really well. You have get a lot of prizes for the team that wins!
I also had a lot of "side" games for those who don't like to participate : pictures of villains/monsters numbered and on the wall, guess who they are, player with most correct gets a prize. Also had guess the movie poster (same type of game) another year.
The year I had 70+ - it was a neighborhood scavanger hunt and thats it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> One year I had more than 70, I don't remember a thing. I wasn't tipsy either. It was a zoo
> .Last year at the pirate party, the high school band (all my sons' friends they are in band) showed up, but late. It was great, they ate all the food. No left overs to put away!!
> IMO 30-40 is best. You really have to figure out your games well for large crowds like this though. I know Im going off on a tangent but this might help you Saki:
> I played walk the plank last year, it was hectic with like 6 planks (6 teams of 8 people or so). I lost my voice, trying to read the questions and stop laughing. Wont play this again with so many peeps.
> The year before we played family feud type game, with 2 teams of 15 (not everyone played) that went really well. You have get a lot of prizes for the team that wins!
> I also had a lot of "side" games for those who don't like to participate : pictures of villains/monsters numbered and on the wall, guess who they are, player with most correct gets a prize. Also had guess the movie poster (same type of game) another year.
> The year I had 70+ - it was a neighborhood scavanger hunt and thats it.


wow 70 man that would keep you busy for sure. 

celipso is actual working on a scavenger hunt for the party  
its only 16 days away whoot 
this weekend will work on the projector set up looking forward to that


----------



## Vampire Kat

Wow, you are a really good decorator. 

Btw, happy early birthday, must be so cool to have a birthday in October.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Vampire Kat said:


> Wow, you are a really good decorator.
> 
> Btw, happy early birthday, must be so cool to have a birthday in October.


thank you i cant wait to share when its all done  
and thank you for the birthday wish its so cool having a bday in oct


----------



## Saki.Girl

whoot 15 days till partytime


----------



## Saki.Girl

My pirate witch


----------



## Adriano Cafasso

great idea! i'm going witches' lair too... hopefully it will be awesome... are you putting anything on your wall? (scene setters kind of things)


----------



## Saki.Girl

Adriano Cafasso said:


> great idea! i'm going witches' lair too... hopefully it will be awesome... are you putting anything on your wall? (scene setters kind of things)


In party area each witch has its own back ground just depends on witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

Pick up a witch that looks like flying live her


----------



## Saki.Girl

Few pics


----------



## printersdevil

She is awesome, saki.girl. I don't think I have seen her before.


----------



## Adriano Cafasso

wow, saki girl! I wish I could come to your party! 

I only live in a flat so Unfortunately I can't go over the top... although I do anyways!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> She is awesome, saki.girl. I don't think I have seen her before.


her voice is amazing and as my hubby puts it she has perfect hair for a witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spiders up


----------



## Saki.Girl

11 days to get all my to dos done whoot


----------



## PMTT

Have fun today! Enjoy all your amazing work. I know you will knock everyone's socks off!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Can't wait to see all the photos from your party. I know it was an amzing one for sure.


----------



## matrixmom

Ugh.....now its clean up time Saki!!! Can hardly wait to hear a blow by blow account of the party. Say hi to Celi!!!


----------



## ooojen

We're looking forward to the promised videos! I hope there will be lots of pictures soon.


----------



## lizzyborden

Saki.Girl said:


> Pick up a witch that looks like flying live her


I love this one. I've never seen one made to look like it was flying. 

Looking forward to seeing pics from your party and hope that you had a spectacular birthday too!


----------



## Zombiegrl

Saki.Girl said:


> Pick up a witch that looks like flying live her


She is awesome.... Never have seen one flying either.... Fantastic!


----------



## Saki.Girl

My party was epic will post pics in few days


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have started to add photos here if you would like to see  have not got them all loaded yet 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/saki-girl-albums-gathering-of-witches-2015-party.html


----------



## Zombiegrl

WOW!!! Amazing all the decorating and all the little details you did for this..... looks fantastic! ...hope you all had TONS of fun!!


----------



## PMTT

Everything looks amazing!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

thank you guys


----------



## Saki.Girl

one of my many favorite things I did


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is some of mine


----------



## Saki.Girl




----------



## Saki.Girl

I have to say this years was the most epic party i have ever done it was over the top and my guest were all blown away.
i do wish i would have hired someone to take photos of it all and had a few more hands at time of setting food out and lighting things up other wise i think it was amazing . Me and celipso are one hell of a great team. 
I again thank her for all she did and the food was amazing love you girl we rocked 2015 for sure xoxo


----------



## printersdevil

Saki, it was amazing and you and Celipops rocked the Gathering of Witches!


----------



## ichasiris

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 264024
> 
> one of my many favorite things I did


How, what? What is this witchcraft?!

As far as the taking pictures thing, this year I pulled out my old digital camera and told guests to use it to take pictures of anything at the party. A few did, and I got several more photos than last year, because it's true, you just get so busy! But I may even next year get some of those disposable cameras for people to take pictures....do they even still make those?! Haha.

I'm glad the party was awesome, I love this theme...mostly because I myself am a witch ;-) Hehehe.


----------



## Zombiegrl

Saki.Girl said:


> I have to say this years was the most epic party i have ever done it was over the top and my guest were all blown away.
> i do wish i would have hired someone to take photos of it all and had a few more hands at time of setting food out and lighting things up other wise i think it was amazing . Me and celipso are one hell of a great team.
> I again thank her for all she did and the food was amazing love you girl we rocked 2015 for sure xoxo


So glad that your party was such a hit and everyone had a fantastic time!! Makes all the work so worthwhile.


----------



## ooojen

Saki-- I know the feeling of being way to busy to take as many pictures as I intend. Your guests must have had their phones out, though, right? Maybe you could ask them to pass along some of the pictures from during the party.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> Saki-- I know the feeling of being way to busy to take as many pictures as I intend. Your guests must have had their phones out, though, right? Maybe you could ask them to pass along some of the pictures from during the party.


ya there was some taking pics but most of these people do nothing for Halloween so the detailed shots I would have liked more of just did not happened. oh well thought I have the memory and it blew the guest away so that is what I wanted. 
its all tore down now and put away LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

ichasiris said:


> How, what? What is this witchcraft?!
> 
> As far as the taking pictures thing, this year I pulled out my old digital camera and told guests to use it to take pictures of anything at the party. A few did, and I got several more photos than last year, because it's true, you just get so busy! But I may even next year get some of those disposable cameras for people to take pictures....do they even still make those?! Haha.
> 
> I'm glad the party was awesome, I love this theme...mostly because I myself am a witch ;-) Hehehe.


thank you it was a fun theme for sure 
lol you know I wonder if they still make those disposable cameras my self LOL


----------



## lizzyborden

Wow! Looks like all your hard work paid off and you had an awesome party!  I love the way each witch had a scene of her own.


----------



## Saki.Girl

lizzyborden said:


> Wow! Looks like all your hard work paid off and you had an awesome party!  I love the way each witch had a scene of her own.


Thank you. 
Ya that was my favorite thing giving each it's own scene


----------



## Saki.Girl

Zombiegrl said:


> So glad that your party was such a hit and everyone had a fantastic time!! Makes all the work so worthwhile.


Thank you 
It was for sure over the top .


----------



## !Scare

I just have to say, this is an awesome theme!


----------



## Saki.Girl

!Scare said:


> I just have to say, this is an awesome theme!


Thank you It was a lot of fun


----------



## celipops

yes ! Yes it was


----------



## Saki.Girl

celipops said:


> yes ! Yes it was


Haha we rocked this one for sure xoxo


----------



## Danny-Girl

They are at Costco $149 just got mine


----------



## Ghouliet

Danny-Girl said:


> They are at Costco $149 just got mine



What is at Costco??? I scanned back a few pages on this thread and can not figure out what you are talking about.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghouliet said:


> What is at Costco??? I scanned back a few pages on this thread and can not figure out what you are talking about.


I think she is talking about this 
http://www.costco.com/Animated-3-Witches-with-Lights-and-Sounds.product.100243301.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

Few photos I did not add fro. Last year


----------



## Saki.Girl




----------

